# Chromecast with Google TV



## privateinfo

Looks like it is time to ditch the Tivo Stream 4k. Finally a solution that integrates YouTube TV.


----------



## rczrider

Yep, this has been discussed in several different threads (currently the one calling it by its codename of "Sabrina" is the most visited).

Faster processor than the TS4K (third-gen S905D3 SoC with Cortex-A55 CPU vs second-gen S905Y2 SoC with Cortex-A53 CPU), has a Neural Network Accelerator (AI), and USB-C support for hubs out of the box. The current deal is $96-ish (after tax) and includes $77-ish in Netflix credit, so if you already use Netflix (or were going to start), it's effectively less than $20 for the new Chromecast with Google TV.

Even if the TS4K weren't a pile of garbage in terms of software, there's virtually no reason to buy one over the Chromecast. There is a very small minority that finds the cluttered and poorly laid-out remote to be a positive in favor of the TS4K, but the overwhelming majority of folks don't care. IR on the TS4K remote is literally the only objective benefit to buying the TS4K, IMO, but given how buggy it is, it's definitely not worth $50.


----------



## Alex_7

I own both, I can say that the new chromecast is miles ahead than the TS4K.. 
When I first bought the TS4K it was filled with bugs, made my experience a bad one. 
The new google tv device just works right out of the box, no issues so far.


----------



## rczrider

rczrider said:


> IR on the TS4K remote is literally the only objective benefit to buying the TS4K, IMO, but given how buggy it is, it's definitely not worth $50.


I'm going to quote myself to correct myself: according to the technical specs, the Chromecast remote has IR. So yeah, no reason whatsoever to purchase the TS4K over the new Chromecast.


----------



## Alex_7

rczrider said:


> I'm going to quote myself to correct myself: according to the technical specs, the Chromecast remote has IR. So yeah, no reason whatsoever to purchase the TS4K over the new Chromecast.


There is a remote firmware update that enables IR support.


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> There is a remote firmware update that enables IR support.


Oh, hah, really? Well that's cool. I was under the impression the remote didn't have IR at all...but I hadn't looked into it much. I just saw the Chromecast / Netflix deal pop up on Slickdeals and decided I'd buy first and look into it later. It's going to be more than a week before mine ships (which is fine), but I figured I couldn't possibly be more unhappy with it for $20 than I was with the TS4K at $50.


----------



## Alex_7

I might just end up replacing all my firestick devices and TS4K with google tv chromecasts


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> I own both, I can say that the new chromecast is miles ahead than the TS4K..
> When I first bought the TS4K it was filled with bugs, made my experience a bad one.
> The new google tv device just works right out of the box, no issues so far.


I read elsewhere today that certain apps that are supposed to work with Google TV (i.e. that are included in its content recommendation system) aren't currently supporting the Continue Watching feature. I know you have HBO Max. If you go directly into the HBO Max app and start watching something there and then stop and exit out to the Google TV home screen, do you see that title added to your Continue Watching row? How about any other apps you might use like Hulu, Disney+, Prime Video, Showtime, Starz, etc? (I know that this feature works with Netflix based on your earlier screenshot as well as confirmation I saw in another owner's report today.)


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> I read elsewhere today that certain apps that are supposed to work with Google TV (i.e. that are included in its content recommendation system) aren't currently supporting the Continue Watching feature. I know you have HBO Max. If you go directly into the HBO Max app and start watching something there and then stop and exit out to the Google TV home screen, do you see that title added to your Continue Watching row? How about any other apps you might use like Hulu, Disney+, Prime Video, Showtime, Starz, etc? (I know that this feature works with Netflix based on your earlier screenshot as well as confirmation I saw in another owner's report today.)


i tried it and it worked with HBO Max

here's the screenshot:


----------



## Alex_7

I will try other apps when I have time, I’ve been super busy lately :/


----------



## dmk1974

I have a few Roku 4K sticks in the house, but at the moment, no HBO Max on them. Is there anything that this new Chromecast/Android device does not support (like Apple TV+ or Disney or Xfinity Stream)?


----------



## Alex_7

dmk1974 said:


> I have a few Roku 4K sticks in the house, but at the moment, no HBO Max on them. Is there anything that this new Chromecast/Android device does not support (like Apple TV+ or Disney or Xfinity Stream)?


Apple TV is not available

EDIT:
Google TV streaming services: The full list - 9to5Google


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> I read elsewhere today that certain apps that are supposed to work with Google TV (i.e. that are included in its content recommendation system) aren't currently supporting the Continue Watching feature. I know you have HBO Max. If you go directly into the HBO Max app and start watching something there and then stop and exit out to the Google TV home screen, do you see that title added to your Continue Watching row? How about any other apps you might use like Hulu, Disney+, Prime Video, Showtime, Starz, etc? (I know that this feature works with Netflix based on your earlier screenshot as well as confirmation I saw in another owner's report today.)


Google TV streaming services: The full list - 9to5Google


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> Google TV streaming services: The full list - 9to5Google




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311688968258441218


----------



## foghorn2

Alex_7 said:


> I might just end up replacing all my firestick devices and TS4K with google tv chromecasts


 Thats what im doing, still using airtv sticks too. But Firetvs are going to be gone.


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311688968258441218


I will do further testing when I get the chance, So far HBO Max is compatible with the continue watching feature and voice commands. I will test prime video and netflix.


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> I will do further testing when I get the chance, So far HBO Max is compatible with the continue watching feature and voice commands. I will test prime video and netflix.


Thanks. Netflix and CBS All Access were confirmed by someone else to support Continue Watching, don't know about voice stuff. I don't think that Prime Video or Disney+ support. No idea yet about Hulu.


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> Thanks. Netflix and CBS All Access were confirmed by someone else to support Continue Watching, don't know about voice stuff. I don't think that Prime Video or Disney+ support. No idea yet about Hulu.


I just did multiple tests as follows:
Prime Video: does not work with continue watching
Netflix: does not work with continue watching 
Hulu: does not work with continue watching

The only service that works for me is HBO MAX

I hope they do add support in the future. I don't really use continue watching since I like to sit through a whole movie instead of pausing and finishing it up later. I guess this would work best for me with tv shows.


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> I just did multiple tests as follows:
> Prime Video: does not work with continue watching
> Netflix: does not work with continue watching
> Hulu: does not work with continue watching
> 
> The only service that works for me is HBO MAX
> 
> I hope they do add support in the future. I don't really use continue watching since I like to sit through a whole movie instead of pausing and finishing it up later. I guess this would work best for me with tv shows.


Yeah, this is definitely an important feature for keeping track of where you are in TV series.

Weird that you got that result in Netflix. The first day you had it you posted a pic and a Netflix series (Lucifer) was in the Continue Watching row. And more than one other person today has confirmed that Netflix works with Continue Watching.

Bummer to hear that about Hulu. It and HBO Max are my two main subscription services. (Also get Showtime and Netflix occasionally.)

I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of an Android TV app supporting a particular API so that the contents and status of the app's internal Continue Watching list gets passed through to Google TV. Hopefully the next round of Android TV updates from all the major services includes it. We'll see...


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, this is definitely an important feature for keeping track of where you are in TV series.
> 
> Weird that you got that result in Netflix. The first day you had it you posted a pic and a Netflix series (Lucifer) was in the Continue Watching row. And more than one other person today has confirmed that Netflix works with Continue Watching.
> 
> Bummer to hear that about Hulu. It and HBO Max are my two main subscription services. (Also get Showtime and Netflix occasionally.)
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of an Android TV app supporting a particular API so that the contents and status of the app's internal Continue Watching list gets passed through to Google TV. Hopefully the next round of Android TV updates from all the major services includes it. We'll see...


I never took that pic must have been this one I grabbed from Reddit and you're right there is a Continue watching for Netflix!










maybe it only works with tv shows? I tried it with the movie Drive, paused it, exited Netflix and it didn't pop up on continue watching. I wonder how this guy got Lucifer in his continue watching?

Peacock isn't currently supported in the google tv recommendations, but it was pictured in the google live stream event so maybe these services will eventually add the continue watching feature eventually I hope. The device did just release, so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## babsonnexus

@Alex_7, I have a few questions:


Have you added content to the Watchlist? Was the process easy on the screen?

I did some testing on the phone/tablet version and was able to add an item to the Watchlist without issue, but could not mark an episode as watched. Can you do that in the TV version?
Also in the Watchlist on the phone/tablet, it defaulted to the most recent season instead of the first season. Are you seeing similar behavior?
Is your Watchlist syncing correctly between devices (separate streamers, phone/tablet, etc...)?

How are you finding the metadata reliability in search? I have already seen TiVO-ish issues where I went to look for episodes that were posted several days ago and neither were listed as available.
Do 'recordings' from YouTubeTV show up in the Watchlist?
Can "Live" combine multiple sources like the stand-alone Google app? IE, can I combine YouTubeTV + TV Everywhere + HDHomeRun + Pluto, etc... in there?

Also, saw this quote in the comments of the 9to5google article where they could not get Google TV installed and working on older Android TV devices:



> There are already numerous videos of people who got the APK working on older Android TV devices. You just need to disable the leanback launcher after installing this one.


I was thinking about trying this myself on the Stream 4K+, but was wondering if anyone else had given it a try?


----------



## mdavej

Alex_7 said:


> I just did multiple tests as follows:
> Prime Video: does not work with continue watching
> Netflix: does not work with continue watching
> Hulu: does not work with continue watching
> 
> The only service that works for me is HBO MAX
> 
> I hope they do add support in the future. I don't really use continue watching since I like to sit through a whole movie instead of pausing and finishing it up later. I guess this would work best for me with tv shows.


Just spit balling here, but "continue watching" doesn't work on Youtube or my Youtube TV service UNLESS I've enabled history on my google account. So in case some of this functionality is tied to your google account, you might want to check those settings.


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> I never took that pic must have been this one I grabbed from Reddit and you're right there is a Continue watching for Netflix!
> 
> View attachment 52815
> 
> 
> maybe it only works with tv shows? I tried it with the movie Drive, paused it, exited Netflix and it didn't pop up on continue watching. I wonder how this guy got Lucifer in his continue watching?
> 
> Peacock isn't currently supported in the google tv recommendations, but it was pictured in the google live stream event so maybe these services will eventually add the continue watching feature eventually I hope. The device did just release, so we will have to wait and see.


Sorry, got confused amidst the flurry of pre-launch pics and vids and misremembered that photo as being one of yours!

Did you happen to notice if Drive showed up in the Continue Watching row inside the Netflix app after you paused the movie? Maybe Netflix doesn't place titles there unless you've watched at least X minutes before backing out. At any rate, if I understand how Google TV's Continue Watching feature works, a title isn't going to show up in that list unless it was originally present in the equivalent list in the app where it was watched.


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> Sorry, got confused amidst the flurry of pre-launch pics and vids and misremembered that photo as being one of yours!
> 
> Did you happen to notice if Drive showed up in the Continue Watching row inside the Netflix app after you paused the movie? Maybe Netflix doesn't place titles there unless you've watched at least X minutes before backing out. At any rate, if I understand how Google TV's Continue Watching feature works, a title isn't going to show up in that list unless it was originally present in the equivalent list in the app where it was watched.


No worries!

I did see Drive in the continue watching inside Netflix but not on the google tv continue watching


----------



## Alex_7

mdavej said:


> Just spit balling here, but "continue watching" doesn't work on Youtube or my Youtube TV service UNLESS I've enabled history on my google account. So in case some of this functionality is tied to your google account, you might want to check those settings.


So you're saying if i enable history it will fix the continue watching for Netflix, prime video, etc? Where do I turn on history within my google account settings??


----------



## Alex_7

babsonnexus said:


> @Alex_7, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> Have you added content to the Watchlist? Was the process easy on the screen?
> 
> I did some testing on the phone/tablet version and was able to add an item to the Watchlist without issue, but could not mark an episode as watched. Can you do that in the TV version?
> Also in the Watchlist on the phone/tablet, it defaulted to the most recent season instead of the first season. Are you seeing similar behavior?
> Is your Watchlist syncing correctly between devices (separate streamers, phone/tablet, etc...)?
> 
> How are you finding the metadata reliability in search? I have already seen TiVO-ish issues where I went to look for episodes that were posted several days ago and neither were listed as available.
> Do 'recordings' from YouTubeTV show up in the Watchlist?
> Can "Live" combine multiple sources like the stand-alone Google app? IE, can I combine YouTubeTV + TV Everywhere + HDHomeRun + Pluto, etc... in there?
> 
> Also, saw this quote in the comments of the 9to5google article where they could not get Google TV installed and working on older Android TV devices:
> 
> I was thinking about trying this myself on the Stream 4K+, but was wondering if anyone else had given it a try?


I'll get to your questions later today, I am getting ready for a trip right now


----------



## mdavej

Alex_7 said:


> So you're saying if i enable history it will fix the continue watching for Netflix, prime video, etc? Where do I turn on history within my google account settings??


Forget that idea. I see that other sites have confirmed that continue watching is hardly integrated with anything yet.

But the setting I was talking about is this one: https://myactivity.google.com/activ...d-personalization&authuser=0&settings=youtube
"Include the Youtube videos you watch". If that is off, then neither Youtube or Youtube TV will continue watching as it never saves your place. I though perhaps those same settings might affect all things Google related.


----------



## Alex_7

mdavej said:


> Forget that idea. I see that other sites have confirmed that continue watching is hardly integrated with anything yet.
> 
> But the setting I was talking about is this one: https://myactivity.google.com/activ...d-personalization&authuser=0&settings=youtube
> "Include the Youtube videos you watch". If that is off, then neither Youtube or Youtube TV will continue watching as it never saves your place. I though perhaps those same settings might affect all things Google related.


Hopefully more apps integrate into the google tv continue watching in a future update, HBO Max is the only one that works for me


----------



## Alex_7

Looks like starz supports (or will support) the continue watching feature


----------



## Alex_7

babsonnexus said:


> @Alex_7, I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> Have you added content to the Watchlist? Was the process easy on the screen?
> 
> I did some testing on the phone/tablet version and was able to add an item to the Watchlist without issue, but could not mark an episode as watched. Can you do that in the TV version?
> Also in the Watchlist on the phone/tablet, it defaulted to the most recent season instead of the first season. Are you seeing similar behavior?
> Is your Watchlist syncing correctly between devices (separate streamers, phone/tablet, etc...)?
> 
> How are you finding the metadata reliability in search? I have already seen TiVO-ish issues where I went to look for episodes that were posted several days ago and neither were listed as available.
> Do 'recordings' from YouTubeTV show up in the Watchlist?
> Can "Live" combine multiple sources like the stand-alone Google app? IE, can I combine YouTubeTV + TV Everywhere + HDHomeRun + Pluto, etc... in there?
> 
> Also, saw this quote in the comments of the 9to5google article where they could not get Google TV installed and working on older Android TV devices:
> 
> I was thinking about trying this myself on the Stream 4K+, but was wondering if anyone else had given it a try?


1. Yes, I have added content to my watchlist. It is very simple to do. You select a show/movie from the google tv Home Screen or search for something and select watchlist to add it to your watchlist.

2. Marking episodes as watched is not yet supported.

3. I have not tested selecting a show from my watchlist yet only movies so far.

4. Yes, my watchlist is correctly syncing with all my devices, chromecast, TiVo stream, and google account on web browser. Adding stuff to my watchlist from my phone adds it to my google tv instantly.

5. The search needs a bit of work, I was searching for "Night on Earth" and the only result it was giving me was a nature show lol I think I had to eventually search with title name and director name.

6. I've read from users on Reddit that their YouTube TV DVR recordings do in fact come up on their Library tab so that's a nice feature. I myself don't have YouTube TV so I can't test this.

7. I've read that the Live tab only supports YouTube TV for now.

EDIT: Installing Google TV on the TiVo stream is possible I did it myself. I posted about it on the other Chromecast thread on here.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Don't ditch your Stream 4k yet (but don't buy one). I just managed to side-load the Google TVlauncher on my stream 4k, and it works almost seamlessly (instructions available on the web, requires adb). The youTube TV integration is really nice, it even surfaces show I recorded to the DVR, which might not be available on-demand, either to the search, or to the reccomendations on the home screen.

The seraching and reccomendations are way better than the Tivo Stream app (as you would expect from Google), and the really nice thing is I can use the Google TVapp on my phone to find stuff and then add it to my watchlist so I can watch it later on my TV (really nice).

Looks like Tivo have absolutely no hope here, even if they kept the Stream 4k at the same price, there would be no reason to buy it over the Chromecast, and if they eventually bump the price, it will be a complete loss.

I have a real Chromecast on order, should be here next week. I'll post if I spot any differences. In the meantime, all my Stream 4ks are running the new Google TV launcher, and I'll keep them running for a while.


----------



## Tony from the corner

I did not read the whole thread. But I figured out how to make watch list work.

I added mandalorian inside Disney Plus to the watch list inside the Disney Plus app. That does not make it appear on the Google TV watch list under the library menu.

So I use my voice search for mandalorian and it appeared on the screen Inside Google TV. There was a button to watch now for Disney Plus. There's also a watch list button. When I select that watch list button, only then did mandalorian appear on the main watchless screen

Edit:
looks like duplicate information that someone already discovered just a few posts up. That's what I get for not reading the entire thread


----------



## Tony from the corner

Well this Chromecast with Google TV was a big disappointment.

The interface was not straightforward when adding items to the watch list. Google TV gives me access to my apps also. so adding to the watch list inside the app does not propagate to the watch list on Google TV. before I purchased I just figured it was going to aggregate all of my watch this items since that's what the early reports were stating.Clearly not the case. No big deal I guess. I could always go to the watch list inside the appropriate app, or rebuild my watch list from scratch.

what was Google thinking? They know the user is going to be inside the Netflix app or Disney Plus app etc at one time or another. And they're going to expect the watch list entry to be added to the main screen Google TV screen and then they'll be disappointed.

Continue watching must be broken or the definition of aggregation for Google TV doesn't match my own definition. I navigated to mandalorian via the Google TV interface. I was not in my Disney Plus app. I started to watch an episode and then I stopped. It didn't show up on my continue watching list. The only items on my continue watching list are three items from YouTube TV that I watched on my Samsung TV..

I returned my TS4K. Main reason once it was made in China so I couldn't keep it. In my own defense, I did a search for China on the Amazon site and nothing popped up. I found the TS4K interface to be more configurable and less cluttered. The Google TV interface reminds me of the fire stick interface... Many rows for stuff that I'm not interested in. At least the TS4K allowed you to select the rows that you wanted to appear on the home screen.


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> I will try other apps when I have time, I've been super busy lately :/





Alex_7 said:


> Google TV streaming services: The full list - 9to5Google


This list... does it entail searching as well? They will search across these 30 apps? If and when they include Plex, it will be the one ring to rule them all.


----------



## mdavej

Tony from the corner said:


> I returned my TS4K. Main reason once it was made in China so I couldn't keep it.


Tell us more about your "made in China" policy and how the Google TV is exempt.


----------



## NashGuy

Here are the reasons why I don't think this new Chromecast and the new Google TV software are going to be able to replace my Apple TV 4K and its TV app just yet:

1. Only a few of the apps that are integrated into Google TV's content recommendation and Watchlist system support the "Continue Watching" row on the For You tab. When I watch something in a given app -- whether I initiated the viewing inside that app or from the Google TV UI -- I want Google TV's Continue Watching row to keep track of it. That row should be my "home base" when I want to see the next episodes available for all of the different series I'm watching across various apps/services. (In other words, it should function a lot like one's list of DVR recordings on a TiVo.)

But right now, it looks like Hulu, Prime Video, Disney+, Showtime and maybe several more services don't support it. Doing so will likely require a trivial update to those services' Android TV apps. It's more a question of whether or not they decide that it's in their business interest to support the feature, which lessens the need for their subscribers to first open their own app and look at their UI before launching the next episode of one of their series. This is why Netflix never supported a similar feature on Apple TV (although pretty much all other apps have).

2. Playback controls appear to be all over the place with no consistency from app to app. The Chromecast remote does not have dedicated buttons for play/pause, rewind, FF, etc. Instead, you use the circular D-pad at the top. In some apps, clicking the center button in the D-Pad (which acts as an "OK" or "Enter" button) will pause the video. Click it again and it will resume play. But in other apps, clicking the center button just brings up the on-screen video timeline and playback controls UI and then you must navigating to those on-screen controls using the four-way D-pad.

IMO, Google should require all Android TV apps to adhere to the following convention. While a video is playing, clicking left on the D-pad circle would jump back X seconds in the video (without bringing up the on-screen UI). Likewise, clicking right would jump forward X seconds. Those clicks could be performed repeatedly to jump multiple increments of X seconds. Clicking the center button in the D-pad on the remote during video playback would pause the video and also bring up the on-screen UI (with playback timeline, show title, etc.), with the on-screen play button highlighted. Clicking the center button at this point (with video paused and on-screen UI displayed) resumes play and causes the on-screen UI to disappear. But if you click up/down/left/right on the D-pad while the video is paused, you navigate among the elements in the on-screen UI that can be clicked via the remote's center button, such as the video thumbnail playhead, which could be moved by pressing left or right to rewind or FF. (In addition, perhaps, some apps might include other suggested content titles or info panels located above or below the playback timeline in their on-screen UI). To exit the on-screen UI, you would either click the back button on the remote or you would navigate to the on-screen play button and select it with the center button on the remote, thereby also resuming play at the desired point in the video.

Google does make things a *bit* more complicated than necessary by not having dedicated playback control buttons on the remote (as Fire TV and Roku do), although the upside is that the remote has fewer and bigger buttons. The lack of those dedicated buttons on the remote wouldn't be a problem IF Google had strict guidelines for Android TV apps, such as those I suggest above. Unfortunately, they do not, so users must learn different routines for different apps in terms of how to do something as simple as pausing and resuming play (much less rewind and FF, or jump back and forward, if those options are even possible).


----------



## Tony from the corner

mdavej said:


> Tell us more about your "made in China" policy and how the Google TV is exempt.


They're exempt because it's made in Thailand according to the box.

Edit:The last few years many companies are moving their supply chains outside of China. They could have parts made in China. But like I said, Vietnam Thailand other Asian nations are performing more of the manufacturing. Well not ideal, better than China


----------



## djones18

Good info in thread. Would like feedback on video quality on 4K TVs in HDR, HDR+, Dolby Vision. Compared to other 4K streamers in your house? Any settings adjustments needed to activate these? Thanks.


----------



## babsonnexus

Wow, that was really easy to install the Google TV Launcher on the TiVO Stream 4K+! Overall, it's a hot mess, but less of hot mess than the TiVO Stream app, so a push? Thank goodness for Button Mapper so I can do what I really want! This is full too-early beta without what users really need, just like TiVO! Also, metadata is already looking like the same garbage heap, too.


----------



## NashGuy

babsonnexus said:


> Can "Live" combine multiple sources like the stand-alone Google app? IE, can I combine YouTubeTV + TV Everywhere + HDHomeRun + Pluto, etc... in there?


Google has created an API that other apps can use to integrate their live channels into the Live tab in the Google TV UI. So far, only their own YouTube TV service supports it (which isn't a surprise). But I read today that they're already working with Sling.

Amazon has something similar in their Fire TV UI and a number of services already support it or have stated that they will (including Philo, Pluto TV, Sling TV, YouTube TV, and Hulu with Live TV). Seems likely that any or all of those services will also support Google TV's Live tab eventually.


----------



## Noelmel

babsonnexus said:


> Wow, that was really easy to install the Google TV Launcher on the TiVO Stream 4K+! Overall, it's a hot mess, but less of hot mess than the TiVO Stream app, so a push? Thank goodness for Button Mapper so I can do what I really want! This is full too-early beta without what users really need, just like TiVO! Also, metadata is already looking like the same garbage heap, too.


Can you post a link to that please? Someone else said another thread on here has instructions but I can't find it. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

Noelmel said:


> Can you post a link to that please? Someone else said another thread on here has instructions but I can't find it. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a few versions, but the easiest instrcutions are here:
https://www.howtogeek.com/693761/how-to-get-the-google-tv-ui-on-android-tv-devices-right-now/

These ones are also more inclusive since they also contain the link to the updated search apk, which you really want to install.

This launcher goes on the the TS4K without a glitch, and it can be undone easily (see reddit post for that).


----------



## BillyClyde

AussieFigjam said:


> Looks like Tivo have absolutely no hope here, even if they kept the Stream 4k at the same price, there would be no reason to buy it over the Chromecast, and if they eventually bump the price, it will be a complete loss.


I think TiVo's only hope is to finally add integration with their own DVRs. That alone would make them stand apart from the "me too" streamer crowd.

It would be the perfect TiVo Mini with all Google Play apps available, instead of their measly choices on their current DVRs and minis.


----------



## Noelmel

AussieFigjam said:


> There are a few versions, but the easiest instrcutions are here:
> https://www.howtogeek.com/693761/how-to-get-the-google-tv-ui-on-android-tv-devices-right-now/
> 
> These ones are also more inclusive since they also contain the link to the updated search apk, which you really want to install.
> 
> This launcher goes on the the TS4K without a glitch, and it can be undone easily (see reddit post for that).


Thanks even though everyone says it's easy it looks too complicated for me lol. The Stream is my first android device ever so I just went ahead and ordered the chromecast lol I like the sky blue and can use it on a different tv anyways. Was outta stock at google store online last night. This morning the Netflix bundle is back with ship dates of 11/20 - 11/21 tho! I'm hoping it comes much sooner. Best Buy and Walmart were both out of stock still and Home Depot has shipping dates next week but the bundle is a better deal for me. I'd prefer Amazon the most though due to gift cards and rewards points so if it pops up on there I'll just cancel the original order I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

The Continue Watching, Watchlist, and whether individual apps support the necessary API hooks seems like it can be simplified by the industry just standardizing around a “play title” command. I don’t necessarily care to see how far I am into any individual episode, what episode I’m on, or even whether something is added or removed to my home screen automatically when I start watching or finish a show in an app. I just need a list of shows I’m currently binging on my homescreen. I’m fine managing that core list myself. When I click “play” on that icon, launch the show in the proper app and let the app figure out what episode I’m on, and start playing from there. 

The Chromecast, FireOS, TiVo Stream OS, etc should give users a place to set universal priority of what app to launch if a title is available in multiple apps. For example, I prefer the Netflix UI over the Hulu UI, so any show available on both would default to Netflix. 

But I understand why apps don’t want to do that. Maybe in 10 years we will be at a point where the market demands a single interface to standardize playback, trick play commands, etc, and this can become part of that reality.


----------



## Tony from the corner

My assistant stopped working. The remote can still navigate. I pressed/held the assistant button and Chromecast goes into the mode of listening for my voice, but just never receives it.

Anyone else have this issue?


Edit:
Factory reset was the only way to fix the non-working assistant. Initially tried pressing the reset button that is on the dongle. That did not work. Tried pairing the remote to the dongle again and that did not work.


----------



## ListedGuru

NashGuy said:


> Here are the reasons why I don't think this new Chromecast and the new Google TV software are going to be able to replace my Apple TV 4K and its TV app just yet:
> 
> 1. Only a few of the apps that are integrated into Google TV's content recommendation and Watchlist system support the "Continue Watching" row on the For You tab. When I watch something in a given app -- whether I initiated the viewing inside that app or from the Google TV UI -- I want Google TV's Continue Watching row to keep track of it. That row should be my "home base" when I want to see the next episodes available for all of the different series I'm watching across various apps/services. (In other words, it should function a lot like one's list of DVR recordings on a TiVo.)
> 
> But right now, it looks like Hulu, Prime Video, Disney+, Showtime and maybe several more services don't support it. Doing so will likely require a trivial update to those services' Android TV apps. It's more a question of whether or not they decide that it's in their business interest to support the feature, which lessens the need for their subscribers to first open their own app and look at their UI before launching the next episode of one of their series. This is why Netflix never supported a similar feature on Apple TV (although pretty much all other apps have).
> 
> 2. Playback controls appear to be all over the place with no consistency from app to app. The Chromecast remote does not have dedicated buttons for play/pause, rewind, FF, etc. Instead, you use the circular D-pad at the top. In some apps, clicking the center button in the D-Pad (which acts as an "OK" or "Enter" button) will pause the video. Click it again and it will resume play. But in other apps, clicking the center button just brings up the on-screen video timeline and playback controls UI and then you must navigating to those on-screen controls using the four-way D-pad.
> 
> IMO, Google should require all Android TV apps to adhere to the following convention. While a video is playing, clicking left on the D-pad circle would jump back X seconds in the video (without bringing up the on-screen UI). Likewise, clicking right would jump forward X seconds. Those clicks could be performed repeatedly to jump multiple increments of X seconds. Clicking the center button in the D-pad on the remote during video playback would pause the video and also bring up the on-screen UI (with playback timeline, show title, etc.), with the on-screen play button highlighted. Clicking the center button at this point (with video paused and on-screen UI displayed) resumes play and causes the on-screen UI to disappear. But if you click up/down/left/right on the D-pad while the video is paused, you navigate among the elements in the on-screen UI that can be clicked via the remote's center button, such as the video thumbnail playhead, which could be moved by pressing left or right to rewind or FF. (In addition, perhaps, some apps might include other suggested content titles or info panels located above or below the playback timeline in their on-screen UI). To exit the on-screen UI, you would either click the back button on the remote or you would navigate to the on-screen play button and select it with the center button on the remote, thereby also resuming play at the desired point in the video.
> 
> Google does make things a *bit* more complicated than necessary by not having dedicated playback control buttons on the remote (as Fire TV and Roku do), although the upside is that the remote has fewer and bigger buttons. The lack of those dedicated buttons on the remote wouldn't be a problem IF Google had strict guidelines for Android TV apps, such as those I suggest above. Unfortunately, they do not, so users must learn different routines for different apps in terms of how to do something as simple as pausing and resuming play (much less rewind and FF, or jump back and forward, if those options are even possible).


I thought I came across a post from you commenting on 4k video with Dolby Vision only being at 30Hz on LG tv's? Please disregard if that wasn't you as I can't seem to find the post. I have a 4ish year old LG 7 series LED. I just hooked up my new Chromecast yesterday and noticed that the resolution on it is set at 1080P @60hz. The top option I am given for 4k is @30Hz. I have the chromecast in HDMI 2 but not sure if the other hdmi ports are any better? When I go thru my LG OS to netflix for instance I see 4k stuff but not sure if it's @60Hz or not.

Any suggestions and or info you can add here? Overall I like the Chromecast so far outside of a few minor issues.

-Guru


----------



## NashGuy

BillyClyde said:


> I think TiVo's only hope is to finally add integration with their own DVRs. That alone would make them stand apart from the "me too" streamer crowd.
> 
> It would be the perfect TiVo Mini with all Google Play apps available, instead of their measly choices on their current DVRs and minis.


Given how few people use TiVo retail DVRs any more, building Mini-like capabilities into their Stream 4K wouldn't make enough difference in sales to save it. It will succeed (or not) based on its desirability as a standalone streamer versus the competition (Chromecast with Google TV, Roku and Fire TV).


----------



## NashGuy

ListedGuru said:


> I thought I came across a post from you commenting on 4k video with Dolby Vision only being at 30Hz on LG tv's? Please disregard if that wasn't you as I can't seem to find the post. I have a 4ish year old LG 7 series LED. I just hooked up my new Chromecast yesterday and noticed that the resolution on it is set at 1080P @60hz. The top option I am given for 4k is @30Hz. I have the chromecast in HDMI 2 but not sure if the other hdmi ports are any better? When I go thru my LG OS to netflix for instance I see 4k stuff but not sure if it's @60Hz or not.
> 
> Any suggestions and or info you can add here? Overall I like the Chromecast so far outside of a few minor issues.
> 
> -Guru


Yeah, that was me who posted that. I don't know about your specific model LG TV but on my 2016 LG OLED, 4K Dolby Vision content coming in via HDMI (as opposed to the TV's internal apps) is restricted to a max of 30Hz. And from what I've read, when you connect the new Chromecast to it, it sees that restriction and therefore restricts itself to a max of 30Hz on *all* 4K content, regardless of whether it's DV or not. (There's no reason for Google to do this. Hopefully they provide a workaround in a future software update.)

Most scripted content (movies, fictional series) from streaming apps like Netflix, HBO Max, Hulu, etc. are actually native 24Hz. If you turn on the Chromecast's "match frame rate" feature, then it should change the output to 24 Hz for all that content that is native 24Hz. So hopefully most of the 4K and 4K HDR content in Netflix and Prime Video will come through in that format. There's actually very little 4K content available at 60Hz outside of some free clips on YouTube. As the Chromecast currently exists, it doesn't look like it will ever be able to send that 4K 60Hz content to your TV (even though the TV could accept it so long as it's not in DV).

So try turning on "match frame rate" and then launch Netflix or another app and try playing something that's 4K or 4K HDR or 4K Dolby Vision. (For instance, the most recent season of Stranger Things is in 4K Dolby Vision). Then check your TV's info panel to see what kind of signal it's getting. Is it 1080p or 4K?

Hopefully the Chromecast will automatically kick up to 4K @ 24Hz when it tries to stream something in that format. But maybe not. You may have to go to back to the Chromecast settings and manually switch it from 1080p @ 60Hz to 4K @ 24Hz every time you want to stream something in 4K, which would be a pain. And then when you're done, switch it back to 1080p @ 60Hz.

Give it a try and let me know how it goes, please.


----------



## ListedGuru

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that was me who posted that. I don't know about your specific model LG TV but on my 2016 LG OLED, 4K Dolby Vision content coming in via HDMI (as opposed to the TV's internal apps) is restricted to a max of 30Hz. And from what I've read, when you connect the new Chromecast to it, it sees that restriction and therefore restricts itself to a max of 30Hz on *all* 4K content, regardless of whether it's DV or not. (There's no reason for Google to do this. Hopefully they provide a workaround in a future software update.)
> 
> Most scripted content (movies, fictional series) from streaming apps like Netflix, HBO Max, Hulu, etc. are actually native 24Hz. If you turn on the Chromecast's "match frame rate" feature, then it should change the output to 24 Hz for all that content that is native 24Hz. So hopefully most of the 4K and 4K HDR content in Netflix and Prime Video will come through in that format. There's actually very little 4K content available at 60Hz outside of some free clips on YouTube. As the Chromecast currently exists, it doesn't look like it will ever be able to send that 4K 60Hz content to your TV (even though the TV could accept it so long as it's not in DV).
> 
> So try turning on "match frame rate" and then launch Netflix or another app and try playing something that's 4K or 4K HDR or 4K Dolby Vision. (For instance, the most recent season of Stranger Things is in 4K Dolby Vision). Then check your TV's info panel to see what kind of signal it's getting. Is it 1080p or 4K?
> 
> Hopefully the Chromecast will automatically kick up to 4K @ 24Hz when it tries to stream something in that format. But maybe not. You may have to go to back to the Chromecast settings and manually switch it from 1080p @ 60Hz to 4K @ 24Hz every time you want to stream something in 4K, which would be a pain. And then when you're done, switch it back to 1080p @ 60Hz.
> 
> Give it a try and let me know how it goes, please.


Thanks for the well layed out reply. I will test it out later this evening and report back. I do currently have the match frame rate feature toggled on. How do I check my tv's info panel to see that kind of signal it's getting? Like I mentioned I have a 4ish year old LG LED with the magic remote. Also it seems like the internal apps that run on the LG OS might not be subject to that 30Hz 4K restriction I guess? Like I mentioned I will play around with some stuff later today and report back.


----------



## Tony from the corner

NashGuy said:


> Most scripted content (movies, fictional series) from streaming apps like Netflix, HBO Max, Hulu, etc. are actually native 24Hz. If you turn on the Chromecast's "match frame rate" feature, then it should change the output to 24 Hz for all that content that is native 24Hz. So hopefully most of the 4K and 4K HDR content in Netflix and Prime Video will come through in that format. There's actually very little 4K content available at 60Hz outside of some free clips on YouTube. As the Chromecast currently exists, it doesn't look like it will ever be able to send that 4K 60Hz content to your TV (even though the TV could accept it so long as it's not in DV).
> 
> So try turning on "match frame rate" and then launch Netflix or another app and try playing something that's 4K or 4K HDR or 4K Dolby Vision. (For instance, the most recent season of Stranger Things is in 4K Dolby Vision). Then check your TV's info panel to see what kind of signal it's getting. Is it 1080p or 4K?


Where was that setting to match frame rate? The only setting I see under display and sound is labeled "match content" and when I select it, the options are "match content dynamic range" to be either on or off.

Based on what I saw, I don't think this thing is going to switch frame rates since I have not seen it do it yet.


----------



## Alex_7

How do I turn on match frame rate? I only see match dynamic range


----------



## BillyClyde

NashGuy said:


> Given how few people use TiVo retail DVRs any more, building Mini-like capabilities into their Stream 4K wouldn't make enough difference in sales to save it. It will succeed (or not) based on its desirability as a standalone streamer versus the competition (Chromecast with Google TV, Roku and Fire TV).


Yeah but how hard could it be for them to just add the Android TV TiVo app they already have developed? I'm sure it's also pretty trivial to integrate that into their Stream app, since they're the ones that developed it.

I think you'd be surprised how many people still use full cable with DVRs.


----------



## siratfus

NashGuy said:


> Given how few people use TiVo retail DVRs any more, building Mini-like capabilities into their Stream 4K wouldn't make enough difference in sales to save it. It will succeed (or not) based on its desirability as a standalone streamer versus the competition (Chromecast with Google TV, Roku and Fire TV).


I remember back in the day, I was all into those Pioneer DVD-R burners with built in Hard Drive for DVR (timeshift) feature. I said I would never do Tivo because I can make dvds with this! LOL! Then eventually I grew out of the disc phase and it was tivo for about a decade. I said I would never do those cloud services because of all the buffering that you can encounter! I'm with Youtube TV now and don't see myself going back tivo. One benefit of cloud dvr that was realized today was when I was changing my ceiling fan today. I had to turn off power at the breaker to my room. Lakers vs Heat had started and I wasn't sweating. If I was still dependent on Tivo, I would have needed the power to be on. Sign of the times!


----------



## siratfus

AussieFigjam said:


> There are a few versions, but the easiest instrcutions are here:
> https://www.howtogeek.com/693761/how-to-get-the-google-tv-ui-on-android-tv-devices-right-now/
> 
> These ones are also more inclusive since they also contain the link to the updated search apk, which you really want to install.
> 
> This launcher goes on the the TS4K without a glitch, and it can be undone easily (see reddit post for that).


On the actual chromecast, will you be able to get it to show only stuff from the services you subscribe to? I just followed these steps for my TS4k, and it looks like there are no settings you can play with. All paid content, and it doesn't know or ask for any of my subscriptions.


----------



## Tony from the corner

siratfus said:


> On the actual chromecast, will you be able to get it to show only stuff from the services you subscribe to? I just followed these steps for my TS4k, and it looks like there are no settings you can play with. All paid content, and it doesn't know or ask for any of my subscriptions.


On the Chromecast with Google TV, underneath settings is an option called your services. Underneath your services is a toggle button for all of the installed apps. That's the mechanism Chromecast with Google TV uses to search content from your apps. If an app is toggled on, then you'll see it's content on the for you tab.


----------



## jaselzer

So: we are faced with TiVo Stream app and Chromecast with Google TV Continue Watch interface. Both of them are extremely limited with respected to their functionality probably as a result of the content providers wanting to control access to eyeballs in their own environments. Honestly, I did not really see how Chromecast with Google TV, Tivo Stream, and or even Apple TV’s Watch Now are really any different than each other. All three seem to be so limited in their functionality that they are almost dysfunctional. Content aggregation on the streaming devices is really broken. And I do not see how it’s going to change dramatically anytime in the near future. For me, at this point in time, at least the Apple TV device has every app that I use.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mschnebly

Tony from the corner said:


> On the Chromecast with Google TV, underneath settings is an option called your services. Underneath your services is a toggle button for all of the installed apps. That's the mechanism Chromecast with Google TV uses to search content from your apps. If an app is toggled on, then you'll see it's content on the for you tab.


Maybe it's just too early but I cant seem to find "your services" any where in the settings.


----------



## moyekj

mschnebly said:


> Maybe it's just too early but I cant seem to find "your services" any where in the settings.


I don't see it either on my Chromecast 4K.

EDIT: Found it under Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services


----------



## markp99

I would LOVE to find a way to disable links to PAID content sources on Chromecast with Google TV. Not interested, ever.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I don't see it either on my Chromecast 4K.


Found it under Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services

Prime was unchecked even though I specified it as a service I have during setup. HBO Max was also turned off even though I had specified it as a service too.


----------



## ListedGuru

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that was me who posted that. I don't know about your specific model LG TV but on my 2016 LG OLED, 4K Dolby Vision content coming in via HDMI (as opposed to the TV's internal apps) is restricted to a max of 30Hz. And from what I've read, when you connect the new Chromecast to it, it sees that restriction and therefore restricts itself to a max of 30Hz on *all* 4K content, regardless of whether it's DV or not. (There's no reason for Google to do this. Hopefully they provide a workaround in a future software update.)
> 
> Most scripted content (movies, fictional series) from streaming apps like Netflix, HBO Max, Hulu, etc. are actually native 24Hz. If you turn on the Chromecast's "match frame rate" feature, then it should change the output to 24 Hz for all that content that is native 24Hz. So hopefully most of the 4K and 4K HDR content in Netflix and Prime Video will come through in that format. There's actually very little 4K content available at 60Hz outside of some free clips on YouTube. As the Chromecast currently exists, it doesn't look like it will ever be able to send that 4K 60Hz content to your TV (even though the TV could accept it so long as it's not in DV).
> 
> So try turning on "match frame rate" and then launch Netflix or another app and try playing something that's 4K or 4K HDR or 4K Dolby Vision. (For instance, the most recent season of Stranger Things is in 4K Dolby Vision). Then check your TV's info panel to see what kind of signal it's getting. Is it 1080p or 4K?
> 
> Hopefully the Chromecast will automatically kick up to 4K @ 24Hz when it tries to stream something in that format. But maybe not. You may have to go to back to the Chromecast settings and manually switch it from 1080p @ 60Hz to 4K @ 24Hz every time you want to stream something in 4K, which would be a pain. And then when you're done, switch it back to 1080p @ 60Hz.
> 
> Give it a try and let me know how it goes, please.


I've been playing around with this and from what I can tell the Chromecast won't change the framerate automatically - it only will display HDR or DV if it's available. If I got into Netflix for instance through my LG's internal OS it seems to do everything properly. I think for now I'm going to keep my chromecast set to 1080P @60Hz and if I want to watch something in 4k then I'll go through the LG's OS.


----------



## siratfus

moyekj said:


> Found it under Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services
> 
> Prime was unchecked even though I specified it as a service I have during setup. HBO Max was also turned off even though I had specified it as a service too.


Not on the TS4K though, right? I did the Google TV sideload thing onto the TS4k.


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> Not on the TS4K though, right? I did the Google TV sideload thing onto the TS4k.


If you have an android phone, you can download the new Google TV mobile app and adjust your streaming services.


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> If you have an android phone, you can download the new Google TV mobile app and adjust your streaming services.


Good idea... I did play around with it last night, but didn't think to login at the TS4k with the same account. I'll try that. But I did notice on the smartphone app, under manage services, there wasn't a youtube tv option. I thought this was integrated?


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> If you have an android phone, you can download the new Google TV mobile app and adjust your streaming services.


On your Sabrina Alex, are you able to weed out all the paid content? It is recommending way too many paid stuff for my liking. The Tivo Steam app, at least it is ONLY the services we subscribe to.

Google TV seems to be all over the map even after you tell them your services. I guess all the paid content is their stuff from the Google Play service? If you buy a Sabrina can you tell it to not display Google Play offerings? I never use Google Play, Sabrina won't be for me if I can eliminate them.


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> Good idea... I did play around with it last night, but didn't think to login at the TS4k with the same account. I'll try that. But I did notice on the smartphone app, under manage services, there wasn't a youtube tv option. I thought this was integrated?


Not sure, since I don't use YouTube tv. But I think once you have it installed it should integrate into the live tab automatically? I'm not sure if the YouTube tv recommendations or continue watching feature get integrated. I do know that your DVR recordings go under your library tab.


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> On your Sabrina Alex, are you able to weed out all the paid content? It is recommending way too many paid stuff for my liking. The Tivo Steam app, at least it is ONLY the services we subscribe to.
> 
> Google TV seems to be all over the map even after you tell them your services. I guess all the paid content is their stuff from the Google Play service? If you buy a Sabrina can you tell it to not display Google Play offerings? I never use Google Play, Sabrina won't be for me if I can eliminate them.


The "For You" tab is 99% filled with recommendations from only my services I pay for. There is a row or two I think one is called "Popular on Google" that shows some stuff that I don't subscribe too. I think right now there is only a "Show apps only mode" which hides all recommendations. But at the same time it gets rid of your watchlist and voice assistant.


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> Not sure, since I don't use YouTube tv. But I think once you have it installed it should integrate into the live tab automatically? I'm not sure if the YouTube tv recommendations or continue watching feature get integrated. I do know that your DVR recordings go under your library tab.


Okay, I get it now. The google tv app on the smartphone is completely different than for the the set-top boxes. I didn't know what you were talking about, there was no FOR YOU, or LIVE tabs. But once I configured the TS4k to the account that is subscribed to youtube TV, the live tab appeared. I now see the FOR YOU tab too. This is neato. I have the chromecast back-ordered from Home Depot. Gives me time to see if I like this. Thank you!

BTW, I was logged in properly to the account that subscribed to youtube tv on my smartphone, but there was no live tab, so apparently, the smartphone app isn't ready.


----------



## NashGuy

Tony from the corner said:


> Where was that setting to match frame rate? The only setting I see under display and sound is labeled "match content" and when I select it, the options are "match content dynamic range" to be either on or off.
> 
> Based on what I saw, I don't think this thing is going to switch frame rates since I have not seen it do it yet.





Alex_7 said:


> How do I turn on match frame rate? I only see match dynamic range


Sorry, my mistake, got confused between "match dynamic range" and "match frame rate". The device has the former but apparently lacks the latter (although perhaps it will eventually get added after an update to Android TV 11).


----------



## NashGuy

ListedGuru said:


> Thanks for the well layed out reply. I will test it out later this evening and report back. I do currently have the match frame rate feature toggled on. How do I check my tv's info panel to see that kind of signal it's getting? Like I mentioned I have a 4ish year old LG LED with the magic remote. Also it seems like the internal apps that run on the LG OS might not be subject to that 30Hz 4K restriction I guess? Like I mentioned I will play around with some stuff later today and report back.


First off, I made a mistake in telling you to turn on "match frame rate" on the Chromecast. That option doesn't exist! Instead, I should have said to turn on "match dynamic range".

To see what kind of signal your LG TV is displaying, shake its remote to bring up the magic cursor, then aim it at the upper left corner of the screen and click. That should bring up a banner with the name of the currently active input (e.g. HDMI 3). Click that banner and it should expand to show you the current resolution (e.g. 2160p or 1080p). That's how it works on mine.

To see whether its currently displaying regular SDR or HDR10 or Dolby Vision, you'll have to go into the TV's menu and check which Picture Mode it's using. It has a different set of picture modes for SDR vs HDR10 vs DV.

Unfortunately, I don't think there's a menu that shows the current frame rate (Hz) that the TV is displaying.


----------



## NashGuy

jaselzer said:


> Honestly, I did not really see how Chromecast with Google TV, Tivo Stream, and or even Apple TV's Watch Now are really any different than each other. All three seem to be so limited in their functionality that they are almost dysfunctional. Content aggregation on the streaming devices is really broken. And I do not see how it's going to change dramatically anytime in the near future. For me, at this point in time, at least the Apple TV device has every app that I use.


The Up Next universal watchlist on Apple TV generally works well. Netflix doesn't support it, which is a big deal for some, but not so much for me. But from what I've read about both the Tivo Stream app and Google TV, Apple is well ahead. Of course, it's still very early days for Google TV.


----------



## AussieFigjam

BillyClyde said:


> I think TiVo's only hope is to finally add integration with their own DVRs. That alone would make them stand apart from the "me too" streamer crowd.
> 
> It would be the perfect TiVo Mini with all Google Play apps available, instead of their measly choices on their current DVRs and minis.


Yes, I would completely agree with this. Tivo's only play with Stream 4k at this point is to try to integrate with other Tivo products to produce a seamless Tivo ecosystem experience. Google has already overtaken them on the integrated search feature, and they will only get better since they have the inside track on this and lots of well paid developers.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> The "For You" tab is 99% filled with recommendations from only my services I pay for. There is a row or two I think one is called "Popular on Google" that shows some stuff that I don't subscribe too. I think right now there is only a "Show apps only mode" which hides all recommendations. But at the same time it gets rid of your watchlist and voice assistant.


Yes, I would agree with that summary. I have Prime, Netflix, HBO Max, and YouTube TV, and I would say more than 90% of the stuff I see on "For you" is content that I already paid for. It is very easy to spot and skip over the few things that require payment since they are clearly marked with a padlock and a price.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Not sure, since I don't use YouTube tv. But I think once you have it installed it should integrate into the live tab automatically? I'm not sure if the YouTube tv recommendations or continue watching feature get integrated. I do know that your DVR recordings go under your library tab.


Not in the Phone app unfortunately. It's one of the only big holes I found in this whole ecosystem. In fact it is kind-of weird. I am using the same account on my Android phone, and I have YouTube TV installed there, yet it refuses to show me any results from YouTube TV. What's worse is that I can add shows from YouTube TV to my watchlist on the TS4K with Google TV, and they show up in my watchlist on the phone, but I can't use YouTube TV to play any of them 

If I go to another TS4k with Google TV installed, I can play them without any issue.

Basically, Google just haven't integrated YouTube TV with the phone version of the app yet....I'm sure it's coming (I hope anyway).


----------



## siratfus

AussieFigjam said:


> Not in the Phone app unfortunately. It's one of the only big holes I found in this whole ecosystem. In fact it is kind-of weird. I am using the same account on my Android phone, and I have YouTube TV installed there, yet it refuses to show me any results from YouTube TV. What's worse is that I can add shows from YouTube TV to my watchlist on the TS4K with Google TV, and they show up in my watchlist on the phone, but I can't use YouTube TV to play any of them
> 
> If I go to another TS4k with Google TV installed, I can play them without any issue.
> 
> Basically, Google just haven't integrated YouTube TV with the phone version of the app yet....I'm sure it's coming (I hope anyway).


When going HOME on the TS4k with Google TV, do you also get a blank screen for like 5 seconds while it's loading?


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> When going HOME on the TS4k with Google TV, do you also get a blank screen for like 5 seconds while it's loading?


I get that too it's kinda annoying having to wait a few seconds. Other than that it loads fine afterward.


----------



## AussieFigjam

siratfus said:


> When going HOME on the TS4k with Google TV, do you also get a blank screen for like 5 seconds while it's loading?


Yes, it varies, but it takes between 5 and 10 secs to load the home screen. I have seen videos showing the real Chromecast and it is almost instantaneous on that platform, I'm figuring it gets cached on Android TV 10.0, so there's no lag.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Yes, it varies, but it takes between 5 and 10 secs to load the home screen. I have seen videos showing the real Chromecast and it is almost instantaneous on that platform, I'm figuring it gets cached on Android TV 10.0, so there's no lag.


i still get the same load lag time sometimes on my real google tv chromecast


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> i still get the same load lag time sometimes on my real google tv chromecast


Urggh, I was hoping they optimized it for the Chromecast... I like the new Google TV interface, so it's a small price to pay. Is it as bad or as common as it is on the TS4K?


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Urggh, I was hoping they optimized it for the Chromecast... I like the new Google TV interface, so it's a small price to pay. Is it as bad or as common as it is on the TS4K?


It's very random but not very common. Sometimes it will occur when I first boot it up. Or when I exit amazon prime for example. Not sure why it happens but it can be due to having so many rows of thumbnails posters.


----------



## siratfus

I can't believe how Tivo is so stuck in no mans land and they don't know it. On one hand, they won't appease their own base by allow users to view their DVR recordings, because they are now supposedly focus on the streaming device media, yet on the other hand, they think it's a good idea to only integrate Sling TV, cutting off potential sales to Youtube TV, Hulu Live, etc. users. Google comes on the scene to snat both Youtube TV and Sling TV users, and throws in Pluto TV for kicks. LOL! What do you want to do Tivo? Move forward if you want to ditch your past, or embrace your past if you don't want to move forward.


----------



## Tony from the corner

siratfus said:


> I can't believe how Tivo is so stuck in no mans land and they don't know it. On one hand, they won't appease their own base by allow users to view their DVR recordings, because they are now supposedly focus on the streaming device media, yet on the other hand, they think it's a good idea to only integrate Sling TV, cutting off potential sales to Youtube TV, Hulu Live, etc. users. Google comes on the scene to snatch both Youtube TV and Sling TV users, and throws in Pluto TV for kicks. LOL! What do you want to do Tivo? Move forward if you want to ditch your past, or embrace your past if you don't' want to move forward.


So you are saying that Chromecast with Google TV live tab can be configured to work with other live TV services besides YouTube TV? I did not know that was the case.


----------



## babsonnexus

Tony from the corner said:


> So you are saying that Chromecast with Google TV live tab can be configured to work with other live TV services besides YouTube TV? I did not know that was the case.


Not yet, but it is "coming soon".


----------



## AussieFigjam

babsonnexus said:


> Not yet, but it is "coming soon".


Right, Google will move forward at a fast pace with this, it's their new big thing, they have deep pockets and lots of highly paid developers; plus they own the OS. Not to mention, you can effectively pick up the Chromecast for $10 if you already subscribe to Netflix with the package on offer now. I'm sure Google will be making other similar offers going forward in order to get these devices in as many households as possible. I already have 2 on order, and eventually, I expect I'll completely replace my TS4Ks

Basically Tivo just became a niche player in this market with virtually no hope of keeping up with Google; they need to find some other way to distinguish their device (like integrating with other Tivo devices). I have to feel sorry for them, they probably spent a lot of time and development effort getting this to market, only to be completely smashed by Google a few months later.


----------



## siratfus

AussieFigjam said:


> Urggh, I was hoping they optimized it for the Chromecast... I like the new Google TV interface, so it's a small price to pay. Is it as bad or as common as it is on the TS4K?


Yeah, I had to uninstall Google TV, it's too annoying. The only way to not get that blank screen is to keep hitting back button, but on many apps such as Netflix, you can only go back to Netflix's home, so I have to hit the real Home every time. I think that would be totally unacceptable on the Chromecast, they need to do something about that. If too many rows is causing this, they need to allow us to customize how many rows we want. What I like better with TS4K is I have zero paid content showing.

So far, I don't really see anything that makes me say it's so much better than the TS4K. I'm a Youtube TV user, so that's the only reason I want to check it out since TS4k only integrates Sling. But I find this tech phase we are in kinda funny. Just because google gives you a "LIVE" tab, you wanna run to it and check it out. When all it does it make your life 1 click better. LOL! Cause once you choose something from the Live guide, and you decide to hit the back button... guess what, you're in the actual Youtube TV app now. So does it really effect my life that much easier to see a live tab first versus just clicking on the Youtube TV app to begin with?


----------



## moyekj

I have not noticed any delay at all getting to my Chromecast 4K home page. When I click on Home button it goes there right away with no multi-second delay. What are the steps to reproduce it?


----------



## siratfus

moyekj said:


> I have not noticed any delay at all getting to my Chromecast 4K home page. When I click on Home button it goes there right away with no multi-second delay. What are the steps to reproduce it?


I would expect that it would function properly on the actual chromecast. I figure this is because the TSK4 was not made for Google TV, but Alex_7 said it was happening to his actual chromecast.


----------



## Alex_7

It is very random but when it happens again I'll try to get a picture


----------



## osu1991

I've been getting the several second delay on my chromecast. Just click the home button and its a blank screen for about 2-3 seconds, waiting for the data to refresh and load.

I do prefer the TS4K now. If Tivo fixes the HDR bug, I'll switch the devices on my main tv.


----------



## moyekj

osu1991 said:


> I've been getting the several second delay on my chromecast. Just click the home button and its a blank screen for about 2-3 seconds, waiting for the data to refresh and load.
> 
> I do prefer the TS4K now. If Tivo fixes the HDR bug, I'll switch the devices on my main tv.


Mine is instant. It does trigger the TV to popup the Info and resolution information box, so if you are switching resolution and/or frame rate it is probably the normal TV delay in adjusting to that you guys are seeing.


----------



## AussieFigjam

siratfus said:


> I would expect that it would function properly on the actual chromecast. I figure this is because the TSK4 was not made for Google TV, but Alex_7 said it was happening to his actual chromecast.





moyekj said:


> Mine is instant. It does trigger the TV to popup the Info and resolution information box, so if you are switching resolution and/or frame rate it is probably the normal TV delay in adjusting to that you guys are seeing.


What I expect is that Android TV 10 has some high-priority reserved cache for the launcher home-screen, so when you go back to it, it loads instantly. These devices don't have a lot of memory, so on the TS4k (still running ATV9) the home screen gets paged out a lot, and it has to be refreshed most of the time when you hit home.

Of course, even with prioritized caching, there will still be occasions where even top priority apps need to be paged out to make way for something that is actually running right now, especially if there is a lot of cache being used (as Alex_7 mentioned, it seems to happen with a lot of rows), and in this case, we may occasionally see that reload time.

I expect this is something Google will tune over time; of course the easy solution is to just put more memory in the device, but that costs more money.

If this theory is correct, there is hope for the TS4K, when it eventually gets updated to ATV10, and gets the official Google TV home screen (if that ever happens), the problem will be fixed, at least to the extent that it works on the Chromecast.


----------



## AussieFigjam

siratfus said:


> Yeah, I had to uninstall Google TV, it's too annoying. The only way to not get that blank screen is to keep hitting back button, but on many apps such as Netflix, you can only go back to Netflix's home, so I have to hit the real Home every time. I think that would be totally unacceptable on the Chromecast, they need to do something about that. If too many rows is causing this, they need to allow us to customize how many rows we want. What I like better with TS4K is I have zero paid content showing.
> 
> So far, I don't really see anything that makes me say it's so much better than the TS4K. I'm a Youtube TV user, so that's the only reason I want to check it out since TS4k only integrates Sling. But I find this tech phase we are in kinda funny. Just because google gives you a "LIVE" tab, you wanna run to it and check it out. When all it does it make your life 1 click better. LOL! Cause once you choose something from the Live guide, and you decide to hit the back button... guess what, you're in the actual Youtube TV app now. So does it really effect my life that much easier to see a live tab first versus just clicking on the Youtube TV app to begin with?


I have YouTube TV, and I have not even used the Live TV tab yet (I don't watch anything live, why would I when I can record as much as I like). Even with this, I still think the Google TV launcher is better. The key here is that it does a very good job of searching across all the content I already pay for and surfacing the stuff I actually like to watch; It's kind-of creepy that it is able to do this with such precision, but that's what Google does.

With so many disperate streaming sources on the market, the big thing in streaming over the next year will be ability to search and integrate across all the sources to help the user quickly decide what to watch, and discover new things that they actually like quickly. Most apps are not even very good at surfacing their own content; Google does it really well across apps. In the 3 days I have had Google TV installed, I have found at least 5 really good shows that I would never have found in the apps themselves, even Netflix, which is typically quite good at this, doesn't seem to do it as well as Google. *this* is why Google TV is a better launcher, not because it saves a few button clicks, but in order to see the advantage, you have to let yourself go with the change and not just keep launching those apps one-at-a-time. It's not for everyone, there will be some people who always know what they want to watch, but they are the minority.


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> I expect this is something Google will tune over time; of course the easy solution is to just put more memory in the device, but that costs more money.


Yes, I would expect Google to continue to optimize the Google TV launcher for the Chromecast. I also expect that the underlying OS will update in the coming weeks to Android TV 11, which has improved memory management. So that should help. (Android TV 11 should also allow Google to implement a "match frame rate" system setting, although it would be up to individual apps to support the feature.)


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> I have YouTube TV, and I have not even used the Live TV tab yet (I don't watch anything live, why would I when I can record as much as I like). Even with this, I still think the Google TV launcher is better. The key here is that it does a very good job of searching across all the content I already pay for and surfacing the stuff I actually like to watch; It's kind-of creepy that it is able to do this with such precision, but that's what Google does.
> 
> With so many disperate streaming sources on the market, the big thing in streaming over the next year will be ability to search and integrate across all the sources to help the user quickly decide what to watch, and discover new things that they actually like quickly. Most apps are not even very good at surfacing their own content; Google does it really well across apps. In the 3 days I have had Google TV installed, I have found at least 5 really good shows that I would never have found in the apps themselves, even Netflix, which is typically quite good at this, doesn't seem to do it as well as Google. *this* is why Google TV is a better launcher, not because it saves a few button clicks, but in order to see the advantage, you have to let yourself go with the change and not just keep launching those apps one-at-a-time. It's not for everyone, there will be some people who always know what they want to watch, but they are the minority.


This ^

Google are achieving what the Stream app, Reelgood, and Justwatch were intending to do, which is to help us find stuff to watch quickly and in in an organized matter. The fact that Google have the budget to afford more compatible streaming apps to include in their Google TV interface really defeats the lack of streaming services available in tivos Stream app.


----------



## markp99

...and then they'll simply abandon it. My fear with all things Google these days /used_to_be_fanboy


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> ...and then they'll simply abandon it. My fear with all things Google these days /used_to_be_fanboy


They will probably abandon the chromecast device. They do plan on implementing the Google tv OS/launcher to other android devices and TVs.


----------



## moyekj

AussieFigjam said:


> What I expect is that Android TV 10 has some high-priority reserved cache for the launcher home-screen, so when you go back to it, it loads instantly. These devices don't have a lot of memory, so on the TS4k (still running ATV9) the home screen gets paged out a lot, and it has to be refreshed most of the time when you hit home.


 I don't think the blackouts are data/cache related. As I mentioned in my post, it's most likely TV related, like when you do pass through resolution and the source resolution changes, many TVs take a few seconds to adjust to the new video signal. That's most likely what you are seeing here. Why hitting home button is triggering a resolution or frame rate change is the real question. In my testing so far hitting home button I almost instantly see the screen, but the TV does popup a dialog indicating resolution and frame rate as if it received a change in video.


----------



## NashGuy

moyekj said:


> In my testing so far hitting home button I almost instantly see the screen, but the TV does popup a dialog indicating resolution and frame rate as if it received a change in video.


You're seeing this with the Chromecast? I thought it had a static resolution and frame rate (e.g. 4K @ 60 Hz or 1080p @ 24 Hz) that can be set in the settings and that it never changed, regardless of the content. I thought only the dynamic range could change on its own.


----------



## siratfus

moyekj said:


> I don't think the blackouts are data/cache related. As I mentioned in my post, it's most likely TV related, like when you do pass through resolution and the source resolution changes, many TVs take a few seconds to adjust to the new video signal. That's most likely what you are seeing here. Why hitting home button is triggering a resolution or frame rate change is the real question. In my testing so far hitting home button I almost instantly see the screen, but the TV does popup a dialog indicating resolution and frame rate as if it received a change in video.


That's not it. It's more like gray, and you still see the word Google at the top, then you see a bunch of shadow outlines, which are the outlines of all the rows and contents. It takes about 5 seconds for it to then populate with images and text. It doesn't slowly populate either, it's all at once. Blank for 5 seconds, then all at once.


----------



## NashGuy

markp99 said:


> ...and then they'll simply abandon it. My fear with all things Google these days /used_to_be_fanboy


I get the criticism of Google over abandoning past projects. But they seem to be different now in the age of Pixel phones and Nest smart speakers and screens. Heck, the Chromecast has been around for a long while now, as has Android TV. It's crazy to me that it took them this long to merge their two TV initiatives into one. But I think the living room, and the TV screen, are just too important for Google to give up on. So I don't see them abandoning this.


----------



## moyekj

siratfus said:


> That's not it. It's more like gray, and you still see the word Google at the top, then you see a bunch of shadow outlines, which are the outlines of all the rows and contents. It takes about 5 seconds for it to then populate with images and text. It doesn't slowly populate either, it's all at once. Blank for 5 seconds, then all at once.


 Not seeing anything like that. For me it's instant.


----------



## AussieFigjam

siratfus said:


> That's not it. It's more like gray, and you still see the word Google at the top, then you see a bunch of shadow outlines, which are the outlines of all the rows and contents. It takes about 5 seconds for it to then populate with images and text. It doesn't slowly populate either, it's all at once. Blank for 5 seconds, then all at once.


Yes, I'm just guessing here based on my development experience, but The time spent reloading is not directly attributable to the time it takes to re-cache, that would only be a split second, even on the TS4K, but what I think happens is that there is a switch ("if" statement) in the launcher code that says "if I was paged out since the last time I was in the foreground, I'm going to do a complete refresh of the content before I display again". There are probably a number of triggers that cause the launcher to decide it will do a complete reload of it's content (e.g. a reboot of the system); what we are seeing on the TS4K is that one of those triggers happens almost every time we hit the home button; In ATV10, whatever that trigger is has been tuned out for the launcher. And, while it is reloading all the content, it just displays a kind-of ghost image with a line passing from left-to-right so the user doesn't see half-loaded content. Personally, I think that was a bad call on the part of the developer, I would rather see the content as it gets loaded.


----------



## trip1eX

AussieFigjam said:


> In the 3 days I have had Google TV installed, I have found at least 5 really good shows that I would never have found in the apps themselves, even Netflix, which is typically quite good at this, doesn't seem to do it as well as Google. *this* is why Google TV is a better launcher, not because it saves a few button clicks, but in order to see the advantage, you have to let yourself go with the change and not just keep launching those apps one-at-a-time. It's not for everyone, there will be some people who always know what they want to watch, but they are the minority.


I think Google is the best at search. Going out on a limb there I know.

But I'm not completely sold that Google is doing a better job just because you see a handful of shows of interest to you that you didn't know were on any of your services before. Google was bound to show you different shows than what each service shows you because it uses a different algorithm.

And there is only so long of a list any service can feature as a practical matter which leaves room for someone else with a different way of doing things to come along and by proxy you end up with a few new shows of interest to you.

But if you don't use an app like NEtflix for 6 months then I would imagine there is a good chance that Netflix would do the same thing when you revisit it, ie point out a few shows of interest to you that didn't know were on the service.

Also the maths say that if Google is pulling from different services then it isn't going to feature the same amt of content from each service than the service itself would feature. An aggregator is always going to end having more breadth but less depth as a practical matter. It's not inherently a bad or good thing but a different thing.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Yes, I'm just guessing here based on my development experience, but The time spent reloading is not directly attributable to the time it takes to re-cache, that would only be a split second, even on the TS4K, but what I think happens is that there is a switch ("if" statement) in the launcher code that says "if I was paged out since the last time I was in the foreground, I'm going to do a complete refresh of the content before I display again". There are probably a number of triggers that cause the launcher to decide it will do a complete reload of it's content (e.g. a reboot of the system); what we are seeing on the TS4K is that one of those triggers happens almost every time we hit the home button; In ATV10, whatever that trigger is has been tuned out for the launcher. And, while it is reloading all the content, it just displays a kind-of ghost image with a line passing from left-to-right so the user doesn't see half-loaded content. Personally, I think that was a bad call on the part of the developer, I would rather see the content as it gets loaded.


well said.

Whenever I reboot the device I see this blank load screen. It's not a big issue for me but it's a little annoying


----------



## AussieFigjam

trip1eX said:


> I think Google is the best at search. Going out on a limb there I know.
> 
> But I'm not completely sold that Google is doing a better job just because you see a handful of shows of interest to you that you didn't know were on any of your services before. Google was bound to show you different shows than what each service shows you because it uses a different algorithm.
> 
> And there is only so long of a list any service can feature as a practical matter which leaves room for someone else with a different way of doing things to come along and by proxy you end up with a few new shows of interest to you.
> 
> But if you don't use an app like NEtflix for 6 months then I would imagine there is a good chance that Netflix would do the same thing when you revisit it, ie point out a few shows of interest to you that didn't know were on the service.
> 
> Also the maths say that if Google is pulling from different services then it isn't going to feature the same amt of content from each service than the service itself would feature. An aggregator is always going to end having more breadth but less depth as a practical matter. It's not inherently a bad or good thing but a different thing.


Don't get me wrong, some apps (like Netflix) do a good job at surfacing stuff, but, like you said, Google is using a different algorithm so it finds different stuff; in fact there is room for both, and even with the Google TV launcher, I still find myself running one of the apps directly and using it to watch content. What a system like this does need is a search engine that works across all the apps, and that is what Google TV provides; it is a supplement to the apps, not a replacement for them; it's not perfect, but for a first-pass they have done a really good job (unlike the Tivo Stream app, which really was not a good effort). One criticism I will make is that Google TV does not surface the watchlists I already added to all my apps, and it does not seem to recognize that I watched something if I launch the app and watch it directly, but part of that will be the responsibility of the app developer, and it will only come over time.

I don't think there is any doubt that cross-app search is needed for ATV, and Google TV does a pretty good job; give this start, I think it will be almost impossible to beat, provided Google don't abandon it (like someone else on this thread suggested might happen); personally, I don't think that will happen, searching is what Google is good at, and this is just another search engine.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Don't get me wrong, some apps (like Netflix) do a good job at surfacing stuff, but, like you said, Google is using a different algorithm so it finds different stuff; in fact there is room for both, and even with the Google TV launcher, I still find myself running one of the apps directly and using it to watch content. What a system like this does need is a search engine that works across all the apps, and that is what Google TV provides; it is a supplement to the apps, not a replacement for them; it's not perfect, but for a first-pass they have done a really good job (unlike the Tivo Stream app, which really was not a good effort). One criticism I will make is that Google TV does not surface the watchlists I already added to all my apps, and it does not seem to recognize that I watched something if I launch the app and watch it directly, but part of that will be the responsibility of the app developer, and it will only come over time.
> 
> I don't think there is any doubt that cross-app search is needed for ATV, and Google TV does a pretty good job; give this start, I think it will be almost impossible to beat, provided Google don't abandon it (like someone else on this thread suggested might happen); personally, I don't think that will happen, searching is what Google is good at, and this is just another search engine.


so far I don't like whenever I search "horror movies" for example, it gives me results for movies on services I don't subscribe to. My only work around is to type or say "Show me horror movies on Hulu/HBO Max/Netflix"


----------



## Alex_7

trip1eX said:


> I think Google is the best at search. Going out on a limb there I know.
> 
> But I'm not completely sold that Google is doing a better job just because you see a handful of shows of interest to you that you didn't know were on any of your services before. Google was bound to show you different shows than what each service shows you because it uses a different algorithm.
> 
> And there is only so long of a list any service can feature as a practical matter which leaves room for someone else with a different way of doing things to come along and by proxy you end up with a few new shows of interest to you.
> 
> But if you don't use an app like NEtflix for 6 months then I would imagine there is a good chance that Netflix would do the same thing when you revisit it, ie point out a few shows of interest to you that didn't know were on the service.
> 
> Also the maths say that if Google is pulling from different services then it isn't going to feature the same amt of content from each service than the service itself would feature. An aggregator is always going to end having more breadth but less depth as a practical matter. It's not inherently a bad or good thing but a different thing.


I think the king of aggregating content from different services is Reelgood. They have many things Google TV lacks. Google TV lacks a way to sort your watchlist/recommendations. Reelgood has way many more options for filters, genres, sorting, etc. The cons with Reelgood are some services don't support opening them through Reelgood compared to Google TV Where most apps I've tested do work when selecting them through the google tv interface. What I like about Google tv is that its integrated into my Home Screen and I don't have to open an additional app to see my recommendations or watchlist. But google tv does need a lot of work.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> I think the king of aggregating content from different services is Reelgood. They have many things Google TV lacks. Google TV lacks a way to sort your watchlist/recommendations. Reelgood has way many more options for filters, genres, sorting, etc. The cons with Reelgood are some services don't support opening them through Reelgood compared to Google TV Where most apps I've tested do work when selecting them through the google tv interface. What I like about Google tv is that its integrated into my Home Screen and I don't have to open an additional app to see my recommendations or watchlist. But google tv does need a lot of work.


Yes, integration with the launcher was the key here, it's just all there when you go back to the home screen. There are several things that Reelgood does better, but I never found myself using it much because I had to launch it separately, and it did not work with YouTube TV, which is where much of my content is.

I like Reelgood, but from the novice user perspective, I could see that it was over tunable; many people just want to sit down at the TV and be fed with ideas (just like when you had to watch what the broadcasters were broadcasting at the time). Google TV has tried to strike a balance between tunability and ease-of-use. Personally, I would like to see a lot more tuning knobs in this launcher, like Reelgood, but I can see why there were not added.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Yes, integration with the launcher was the key here, it's just all there when you go back to the home screen. There are several things that Reelgood does better, but I never found myself using it much because I had to launch it separately, and it did not work with YouTube TV, which is where much of my content is.
> 
> I like Reelgood, but from the novice user perspective, I could see that it was over tunable; many people just want to sit down at the TV and be fed with ideas (just like when you had to watch what the broadcasters were broadcasting at the time). Google TV has tried to strike a balance between tunability and ease-of-use. Personally, I would like to see a lot more tuning knobs in this launcher, like Reelgood, but I can see why there were not added.


I just wish there was a way to get rid of or hide the "Trending on Google" row and the "Free Tubi movies" row. Since it shows stuff that I don't subscribe to.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> I just wish there was a way to get rid of or hide the "Trending on Google" row and the "Free Tubi movies" row. Since it shows stuff that I don't subscribe to.


Yeah, I think some more customizability is required, they should definitely have the option of removing some rows or information. I really don't like the "trending on google", there never seems to be much of interest there, so that would go for sure, and I never watch any "free with ads" services, so Tubi would be gone too. There should be a way (e.g,. In Launcher settings) to do some more tuning, where the average used would never venture. Maybe it will come, let's hope.


----------



## jaselzer

Alex_7 said:


> I just wish there was a way to get rid of or hide the "Trending on Google" row and the "Free Tubi movies" row. Since it shows stuff that I don't subscribe to.


I agree. I would love to be able to get rid of the rose that I'm not interested in but on top of that, I would love that my Watch List Was not just a row where one has to scroll left or right but was more like the TiVo 4K My Shows that presented shows in rows and columns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

Not rose....but rows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

AussieFigjam said:


> you can effectively pick up the Chromecast for $10 if you already subscribe to Netflix with the package on offer now.


Urff, out of stock.

Chromecast with Google TV and Netflix bundle (side-by-side)


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> Urff, out of stock.
> 
> Chromecast with Google TV and Netflix bundle (side-by-side)


Check back each day, they go out of stock and come back in again (presumably when they negotiate more certs with Netflix). It took me a day or two to notice that the offer applied to existing Netflix users, and by the time I noticed it was out of stock, the next day it was back in again and I grabbed one, then when I checked again, they were back out of stock.

Worth noting that you can only get one of these offers unless you have multiple Netflix accounts. The cert must be used by December I think, and you can't apply multiple at-a-time.


----------



## Tony from the corner

siratfus said:


> That's not it. It's more like gray, and you still see the word Google at the top, then you see a bunch of shadow outlines, which are the outlines of all the rows and contents. It takes about 5 seconds for it to then populate with images and text. It doesn't slowly populate either, it's all at once. Blank for 5 seconds, then all at once.


I see the the same thing on both of my chromecasts. Background is bluish color. But I've got outlines of boxes that will be filled up with artwork when's the Chromecast reloads the images. Takes a few seconds to reload.

My TS4K never did that. And I used it solid for a week.

It's actually very annoying because I can't remember the last time I saw a device do this.

My only guess is that it's not merely caching data to repaint the screen once you get back to the home screen. I think it's trying to make updates based on what you were searching for and what you saw while away from the home screen.

Anyway, that's the only thing I can think of. Restoring a cache a straight forward. I think this is more complicated than that.


----------



## Dan203

Anyone tried pairing the TiVo remote? Do any of the extra buttons work?


----------



## AussieFigjam

Tony from the corner said:


> I see the the same thing on both of my chromecasts. Background is bluish color. But I've got outlines of boxes that will be filled up with artwork when's the Chromecast reloads the images. Takes a few seconds to reload.
> 
> My TS4K never did that. And I used it solid for a week.
> 
> It's actually very annoying because I can't remember the last time I saw a device do this.
> 
> My only guess is that it's not merely caching data to repaint the screen once you get back to the home screen. I think it's trying to make updates based on what you were searching for and what you saw while away from the home screen.
> 
> Anyway, that's the only thing I can think of. Restoring a cache a straight forward. I think this is more complicated than that.


I was hoping to avoid this, but let's go deep here. As I remember (long time since I checked), ATV is not a full paging/swapping kernel, it's just a swapping system, what this means is that it can only completely swap out/swap in an entire process (program or app); in a swapping system, when the process is swapped out completely, it can't run (because the executable image part is also swapped out), it would appear this might be fixed in ATV11. In any case, when the programm/app stays swapped in, it can still run, even though it's in the background. So, my theory is that, while the launcher remains swapped in, even though it is in the background, it can still run, and it will continually refresh the data it needs to display; when this happens, if you hit the home button (and the launcher is pushed back to the foreground), it already has everything it needs and it looks instantaneous. If, however, the program is forced to swap out while it is in the background, and it cannot run, it is unable to continually refresh the information; if that happens, when you hit the home button and push it back to the foreground, it decides to do a complete reload of *all* it's information, which can take some time.

Actually, it is likely a code issue, the program should have no need to reload everything, only what changed since the last time it had an opportunity to reload, and in any case, I'm sure it could just display the "stale" information in the meantime.

If you are seeing this on a real Chromecast on a regular basis, I would create an issue with Google. In the meantime, you might want to try a factory reset, because it appears no one else sees it anywhere near as frequently.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> I was hoping to avoid this, but let's go deep here. As I remember (long time since I checked), ATV is not a full paging/swapping kernel, it's just a swapping system, what this means is that it can only completely swap out/swap in an entire process (program or app); in a swapping system, when the process is swapped out completely, it can't run (because the executable image part is also swapped out), it would appear this might be fixed in ATV11. In any case, when the programm/app stays swapped in, it can still run, even though it's in the background. So, my theory is that, while the launcher remains swapped in, even though it is in the background, it can still run, and it will continually refresh the data it needs to display; when this happens, if you hit the home button (and the launcher is pushed back to the foreground), it already has everything it needs and it looks instantaneous. If, however, the program is forced to swap out while it is in the background, and it cannot run, it is unable to continually refresh the information; if that happens, when you hit the home button and push it back to the foreground, it decides to do a complete reload of *all* it's information, which can take some time.
> 
> Actually, it is likely a code issue, the program should have no need to reload everything, only what changed since the last time it had an opportunity to reload, and in any case, I'm sure it could just display the "stale" information in the meantime.
> 
> If you are seeing this on a real Chromecast on a regular basis, I would create an issue with Google. In the meantime, you might want to try a factory reset, because it appears no one else sees it anywhere near as frequently.


 Actually, I just took a quick refresher on the Android kernel. What I think is happening is that on TS4K, the side-loaded launcher is not considered a "Home" app, or even anything other than a regular background app, whereas on the Chromecast, or maybe on ATV10, it is not only considered a "Home" app, but it may also be in the "Service" or "Persistent App" category, making it much less likely to get swapped out. So, a simple background app will be killed by the LMK (Low memory killer) first. Likely what's happening here is that the launcher gets killed by LMK. When this happens, the program is simply re-launched from-scratch when your foreground it. Unless the program has saved all of its pertinent data before it gets killed it has to re-load everything, this is what happens. Of course, the backgrounded program will get killed without warning, so it had better save everything it needs before being backgrounde. This is the problem here, since the new launcher never expects to be killed by LMK because it is designed to run as a Home app or even a "Persistent" app, it doesn't save enough to be useful, and it has to reload everything.

If you are geek enough to be interested, take a look here:

Memory allocation among processes | Android Developers

Having said all this, my statement still stands; if this happens on a real Chromecast on a frequent basis, then something is wrong, and you should create an issue with Google.


----------



## BillyClyde

Dan203 said:


> Anyone tried pairing the TiVo remote? Do any of the extra buttons work?


This is my question as well. Can an owner of both please check?


----------



## Tony from the corner

AussieFigjam said:


> Actually, I just took a quick refresher on the Android kernel. What I think is happening is that on TS4K, the side-loaded launcher is not considered a "Home" app, or even anything other than a regular background app, whereas on the Chromecast, or maybe on ATV10, it is not only considered a "Home" app, but it may also be in the "Service" or "Persistent App" category, making it much less likely to get swapped out. So, a simple background app will be killed by the LMK (Low memory killer) first. Likely what's happening here is that the launcher gets killed by LMK. When this happens, the program is simply re-launched from-scratch when your foreground it. Unless the program has saved all of its pertinent data before it gets killed it has to re-load everything, this is what happens. Of course, the backgrounded program will get killed without warning, so it had better save everything it needs before being backgrounde. This is the problem here, since the new launcher never expects to be killed by LMK because it is designed to run as a Home app or even a "Persistent" app, it doesn't save enough to be useful, and it has to reload everything.
> 
> If you are geek enough to be interested, take a look here:
> 
> Memory allocation among processes | Android Developers
> 
> Having said all this, my statement still stands; if this happens on a real Chromecast on a frequent basis, then something is wrong, and you should create an issue with Google.


Interesting, both of my real Chromecasts were doing it quite often. Now tonight, I checked one extensively and it is not taking time to reload the homepage.

I didn't check the other one yet it's at the back bedroom.

I purposely was diving into apps hitting the home button to see if it had to take time to restore the home screen.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Tony from the corner said:


> Interesting, both of my real Chromecasts were doing it quite often. Now tonight, I checked one extensively and it is not taking time to reload the homepage.
> 
> I didn't check the other one yet it's at the back bedroom.
> 
> I purposely was diving into apps hitting the home button to see if it had to take time to restore the home screen.


At then end of the day I'm just guessing, but if you report an issue, Google will want something to help diagnose, like a repro test case. If my theorry (or complete guess) is correct, you should probably look at the app sizes and find the biggest app, and then start that one up, and play something, then try to switch to another app without loading the home screen (e.g. by hitting the google button and saying "launch netflix"), do this a few times so that you have launched at least 3 or 4 apps without going back to the home screen, then hit the home button and see what happens. I would expect, as you jump between apps, the launcher gets pushed futher and further back in the priority list.

You didn't, by chance, reboot the one that started working did you? If the problem is caused by something like LMK, then you will need to put a lot of pressure on the memory so that it kicks in, and if you reboot, the cache will get reclaimed and everything will run fine again.


----------



## krkaufman

krkaufman said:


> Urff, out of stock.
> 
> Chromecast with Google TV and Netflix bundle (side-by-side)





AussieFigjam said:


> Check back each day


Yep, the "Snow" bundle is back in stock, for now. (edit: "Sunrise" now back in stock, as well.)


----------



## 241705

krkaufman said:


> Yep, the "Snow" bundle is back in stock, for now. (edit: "Sunrise" now back in stock, as well.)


Thanks for the tip. I found the bundle in stock, so I figured "why not?". I subscribe to Netflix already, so with the bundle the cost of the device is about $12! May be a while before I see it, though: the order details indicate that I won't receive it until early November.


----------



## krkaufman

blackngold75 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found the bundle in stock, so I figured "why not?". I subscribe to Netflix already, so with the bundle the cost of the device is about $12! May be a while before I see it, though: the order details indicate that I won't receive it until early November.


Same thinking I had (already sub'd to Netflix), and it would let me kill the YouTube TV experiment before I make my first payment (losing that promo path to a CCGTV), if we find it lacking.

And, yeah, my order said Nov 3-4 arrival.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> At then end of the day I'm just guessing, but if you report an issue, Google will want something to help diagnose, like a repro test case. If my theorry (or complete guess) is correct, you should probably look at the app sizes and find the biggest app, and then start that one up, and play something, then try to switch to another app without loading the home screen (e.g. by hitting the google button and saying "launch netflix"), do this a few times so that you have launched at least 3 or 4 apps without going back to the home screen, then hit the home button and see what happens. I would expect, as you jump between apps, the launcher gets pushed futher and further back in the priority list.
> 
> You didn't, by chance, reboot the one that started working did you? If the problem is caused by something like LMK, then you will need to put a lot of pressure on the memory so that it kicks in, and if you reboot, the cache will get reclaimed and everything will run fine again.


I had a thought that this might be down to a memory leak in another app. Memory leaks are common in programming, but much less common on Android, Java does automatic garbage collection, so it shouldn't usually happen, but sometimes it does, especially of the program drops out to C or some other language to do something. Anyway, a memory leak is where the code allocates memory from the system, and then "forgets" about it (the code no longer holds a pointer to the memory location), this memory is still allocated to the program according to the kernel, but it will never be used. Over time, the program does it again and again, and eventually balloons in size to consume most of the memory on the system, forcing a low-memory situation; which is where the LMK will kick in. This would be a design flaw on the part of the Google TV launcher; it is probably expecting that it will never get killed by LMK because of its high cache priority, but there are circumstances beyond its control which force this (welcome to the world of time-sharing multi-process operating systems).

So the upshot here is that it may just happen over time, and it may only happen if you continually run the program that has the memory leak. If you see it happen again, try to identify which app you have been using most commonly since you last rebooted.


----------



## Alex_7

My new chromecast is down to 1GB free internal storage space.. I think its time to invest in a hub to expand my storage.


----------



## krkaufman

Alex_7 said:


> My new chromecast is down to 1GB free internal storage space.. I think its time to invest in a hub to expand my storage.


So no SD slot for expanding storage?


----------



## markp99

Alex_7 said:


> I think its time to invest in a hub to expand my storage.


You might consider getting a hub that also includes an Ethernet port. For me, that'd be worth more than extra storage space. I typically do not load much more than the basic apps, even on my ShieldTV with has 2 USB ports on the back. I have not explored, but there may be adapters that provide Pwr, USB & Ethernet via USB C.

This is similar to what I had in mind:


----------



## Alex_7

krkaufman said:


> So no SD slot for expanding storage?


No


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> You might consider getting a hub that also includes an Ethernet port. For me, that'd be worth more than extra storage space. I typically do not load much more than the basic apps, even on my ShieldTV with has 2 USB ports on the back. I have not explored, but there may be adapters that provide Pwr, USB & Ethernet via USB C.
> 
> This is similar to what I had in mind:


Yes, I'm also planning on hard wiring my connection, so a hub with both usb ports and ethernet would be ideal. Can you send me the amazon link to this hub?


----------



## markp99

While searching Amazon just now, I did see this one - looks like it covers all the bases, minus HDMI (guessing). $40.










https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H2ZS1B...&pd_rd_r=2ab5e335-8c22-4c8c-88b1-8054ba14caa5

The Belkin Ethernet adapter is $27:
https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-C...t+adapter&qid=1602273461&s=electronics&sr=1-9


----------



## moyekj

Tony from the corner said:


> Interesting, both of my real Chromecasts were doing it quite often. Now tonight, I checked one extensively and it is not taking time to reload the homepage.
> 
> I didn't check the other one yet it's at the back bedroom.
> 
> I purposely was diving into apps hitting the home button to see if it had to take time to restore the home screen.


I finally see what you guys are talking about. Ran into it once yesterday pressing Home button to exit from Netflix on the Chromecast. Took a few seconds to properly refresh the Home page. It only happened once and trying a few more app launches and home button presses I couldn't replicate it again. Anyway, does seem like a somewhat random bug that hopefully will be corrected in a future update. Haven't seen the issue with TS4K, so +1 for TS4K on that count.


----------



## osu1991

I switched back to the TS4K and 4K fire sticks for now. My sisters Roku was acting up and Roku users were having problems with YTTV a couple days ago, so I gave them the GoogleTV Chromecast to try out.


----------



## markp99

moyekj said:


> I finally see what you guys are talking about.


I found a quick workaround that seems to avoid re-painting the Home Screen on my ShieldTV. I tried just now on GoogleTV; it works the same way. 

Here's what I did: Using Button Mapper app (on GoogleTV), I mapped the Back Button's Long Press action to *"System > Kill Foreground App"* (Note: I mapped Menu Button's Long Press action on ShieldTV)

So, for example, while playing a Netflix movie, rather than backing all the way out via several "Back Button" presses, or pressing the "Home Button", I simply Long-Press the "Back Button". Returns me directly to the Home Page (actually, the page from which I launched the last app), , no "Exit Netflix" baloney, no 5-second re-paint delay. Nice.

I don't think I've seen the Home Page delay more than 1 or 2 times since, lot's of clicking and exiting to test it out. Not sure the combination of events that prompted the Home Page delay using this Kill Foreground App approach.


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> While searching Amazon just now, I did see this one - looks like it covers all the bases, minus HDMI (guessing). $40.
> 
> View attachment 53124
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H2ZS1B...&pd_rd_r=2ab5e335-8c22-4c8c-88b1-8054ba14caa5
> 
> The Belkin Ethernet adapter is $27:
> https://www.amazon.com/Belkin-USB-C...t+adapter&qid=1602273461&s=electronics&sr=1-9


I have one in mind that is confirmed to work.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089M7WSHM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_aBmGFbS5H1B3P

Will need another power brick with stronger W to power the hub and chromecast
EDIT: I just ordered it right now on Amazon since it had a lightning deal for 24% off


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> I found a quick workaround that seems to avoid re-painting the Home Screen on my ShieldTV. I tried just now on GoogleTV; it works the same way.
> 
> Here's what I did: Using Button Mapper app (on GoogleTV), I mapped the Back Button's Long Press action to *"System > Kill Foreground App"* (Note: I mapped Menu Button's Long Press action on ShieldTV)
> 
> So, for example, while playing a Netflix movie, rather than backing all the way out via several "Back Button" presses, or pressing the "Home Button", I simply Long-Press the "Back Button". Returns me directly to the Home Page, already loaded, no "Exit Netflix" baloney, no 5-second re-paint delay
> 
> I don't think I've seen the Home Page delay more than 1 or 2 times since. Not sure the combination of events that prompted the delay.


I will need to look into trying this out


----------



## AussieFigjam

moyekj said:


> I finally see what you guys are talking about. Ran into it once yesterday pressing Home button to exit from Netflix on the Chromecast. Took a few seconds to properly refresh the Home page. It only happened once and trying a few more app launches and home button presses I couldn't replicate it again. Anyway, does seem like a somewhat random bug that hopefully will be corrected in a future update. Haven't seen the issue with TS4K, so +1 for TS4K on that count.


Funny, I see it almost every time I hit the home button on all 3 of my TS4Ks, along with some other weird artifacts, like sometimes when hitting the home button, it doesn't actually load the home screen, it just jumps back one step in the app I'm using. My Chromecast arrives today, so I'll be able to do a direct comparison. If I see it there, I'll create an issue with Google. At this point I really have no idea what causes it; I hope it gets fixed at some point. I guess at least it's not as bad as some of the nasty TS4K bugs that they had when they first released.


----------



## markp99

Alex_7 said:


> I will need to look into trying this out


Ugh, as I poke around on the ShieldTV now, I am getting the Home Page delay nearly 100% after the Long Press action. Not sure what changed, was solid thru all of last night's testing.


----------



## moyekj

markp99 said:


> Ugh, as I poke around on the ShieldTV now, I am getting the Home Page delay nearly 100% after the Long Press action. Not sure what changed, was solid thru all of last night's testing.


Since it's somewhat random bug it may have coincidentally not been happening even using a normal Home press at the time you tried it.


----------



## markp99

moyekj said:


> Since it's somewhat random bug it may have coincidentally not been happening even using a normal Home press at the time you tried it.


Probably so!


----------



## Alex_7

I also ordered an 18W power brick, would that be enough to power the chromecast, the hub with a 64GB flash drive and ethernet connected?


----------



## Noelmel

Noelmel said:


> Thanks even though everyone says it's easy it looks too complicated for me lol. The Stream is my first android device ever so I just went ahead and ordered the chromecast lol I like the sky blue and can use it on a different tv anyways. Was outta stock at google store online last night. This morning the Netflix bundle is back with ship dates of 11/20 - 11/21 tho! I'm hoping it comes much sooner. Best Buy and Walmart were both out of stock still and Home Depot has shipping dates next week but the bundle is a better deal for me. I'd prefer Amazon the most though due to gift cards and rewards points so if it pops up on there I'll just cancel the original order I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For anyone still looking went ahead and canceled my google store bundle because Walmart.com has the blue (and white) in stock now (not in any stores around me) with free 2 day shipping. Unfortunately since I missed the cut off and Monday is a holiday won't come until Tuesday. If I had looked yesterday it probably would have come tomorrow and I'm off all weekend and wanna play with it lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

Noelmel said:


> For anyone still looking went ahead and canceled my google store bundle because Walmart.com has the blue (and white) in stock now (not in any stores around me) with free 2 day shipping. Unfortunately since I missed the cut off and Monday is a holiday won't come until Tuesday. If I had looked yesterday it probably would have come tomorrow and I'm off all weekend and wanna play with it lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The anticipation is part of the fun! 

Bought mine on launch day from Google and expect it on the 14th or 15th.


----------



## Noelmel

mrizzo80 said:


> The anticipation is part of the fun!
> 
> Bought mine on launch day from Google and expect it on the 14th or 15th.


I stupidly waited like 2 days later and decided to order. The blue was quoted 11/21. Now it's 12/23! I'm sure the white isn't as long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

mrizzo80 said:


> The anticipation is part of the fun!
> 
> Bought mine on launch day from Google and expect it on the 14th or 15th.


Bought mine on Oct 2nd and got it yesterday, but I do live in silicon valley ( one day to arrive after shipping)


----------



## Tony from the corner

AussieFigjam said:


> Bought mine on Oct 2nd and got it yesterday, but I do live in silicon valley ( one day to arrive after shipping)


I bought two on launch day from Best Buy. That was a Wednesday got them on Saturday. One was free because I had Best Buy points.

Not gloating. Just sharing. Okay... gloating just a little bit


----------



## krkaufman

Noelmel said:


> I stupidly waited like 2 days later and decided to order. The blue was quoted 11/21. Now it's 12/23! I'm sure the white isn't as long.


Ruh-roh, need to go check my order. Nov 3-4 was acceptable; post-Black Friday not so much.


----------



## Noelmel

krkaufman said:


> Ruh-roh, need to go check my order. Nov 3-4 was acceptable; post-Black Friday not so much.


I think it's for if you order now. If you already placed it should be fine I would hope!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osu1991

I just grabbed a white one from BestBuy again. Less than an hour wait with curbside pickup. The first one I gave my sister a few days ago, I ordered from BestBuy on Thursday after they launched and had it delivered Saturday.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Funny, I see it almost every time I hit the home button on all 3 of my TS4Ks, along with some other weird artifacts, like sometimes when hitting the home button, it doesn't actually load the home screen, it just jumps back one step in the app I'm using. My Chromecast arrives today, so I'll be able to do a direct comparison. If I see it there, I'll create an issue with Google. At this point I really have no idea what causes it; I hope it gets fixed at some point. I guess at least it's not as bad as some of the nasty TS4K bugs that they had when they first released.


Well, I saw it 3 times withing 10 minutes on my Chromecast, but after this, it never happened again, with 2 exceptions:

When I reboot, it happens on the first load (just like Alex_7 noticed)
When I run my VPN (to watch TV from Australia), and then discconnect, the next time I hit home it happens
Both of these are completely explainable, the first is a complete restart of the app after a boot, the seccond is a total change of network IP, and a jump of country (from USAto Australia), which would probably trigger a re-loadof the content.

I think the initial setup can also be explained by the fact that it was downloading and installing apps like carzy, which always kills the system. I expect the app installer has an even higher priority than the launcher, so the launcher gets bumped out or killed by LMK and has to reload.

Still thinking my theory is somewhat close; basically there are certain triggers that cause it to reload, and if you trigger one, you get unlucky, but it appears to be somewhat random.

One thing I did notice is that the reload takes much less time on average on the Chromecast than it does on the TS4K, and it happens much less frequently; so it's prety livable with (although slightly anoying).


----------



## juancho

Alex_7 said:


> I have one in mind that is confirmed to work.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B089M7WSHM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_aBmGFbS5H1B3P
> 
> Will need another power brick with stronger W to power the hub and chromecast
> EDIT: I just ordered it right now on Amazon since it had a lightning deal for 24% off


This one looks good. However according to one of the questions on the Amazon page it didn't work for ethernet. Perhaps it has to do with the power brick they used? Please let us know if it works for you.


----------



## Noelmel

Noelmel said:


> For anyone still looking went ahead and canceled my google store bundle because Walmart.com has the blue (and white) in stock now (not in any stores around me) with free 2 day shipping. Unfortunately since I missed the cut off and Monday is a holiday won't come until Tuesday. If I had looked yesterday it probably would have come tomorrow and I'm off all weekend and wanna play with it lol


Well it came 2 days early (on a Sunday holiday weekend - go fed ex!) First impressions are great! Set up was easy and it controlled my new TCL Roku tv volume and power out of the box (I still can't get Apple TV to do that after trying 4 diff times!) I can't wait to test the watch list feature since I have every major streaming service. Also the matching blue batteries to the remote was a nice touch (or was it a coincidence did anyone get the pink version were the batteries pink lol??)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

Noelmel said:


> Well it came 2 days early (on a Sunday holiday weekend - go fed ex!) First impressions are great! Set up was easy and it controlled my new TCL Roku tv volume and power out of the box (I still can't get Apple TV to do that after trying 4 diff times!) I can't wait to test the watch list feature since I have every major streaming service. Also the matching blue batteries to the remote was a nice touch (or was it a coincidence did anyone get the pink version were the batteries pink lol??)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I have to say I am generally impressed with the design, although I would expect a high level from Google. My remote was able to control my TV power, the input switch, and my Vizio sound bar volume pretty much right out of the box; the nice thing is that the volume also powers on the Vizio if it went to sleep, so I can completely dispense with my Vizio remote. The menu for the remote is easy to manage also, and I found it simple to switch between volume control on my TV, and volume control on my soundbar. This was all through the IR blaster, and not CEC.

I was going to test the TS4K remote against the Chromecast, but I have absolutely no need to do that, the Chromecast remote actually does a better job and gives me everything I need. I also thought the white remote was not a great idea, but in fact it makes the remote much easier to find on the sofa, so I have been converted.

At this point, I have been convinced that there is no reason to buy a TS4K over a Chromecast; I think Tivo need to think fast, and come out with something that will make people want to choose their device (e.g. integration with other Tivo devices).


----------



## 241705

AussieFigjam said:


> Yes, I have to say I am generally impressed with the design, although I would expect a high level from Google. My remote was able to control my TV power, the input switch, and my Vizio sound bar volume pretty much right out of the box; the nice thing is that the volume also powers on the Vizio if it went to sleep, so I can completely dispense with my Vizio remote. The menu for the remote is easy to manage also, and I found it simple to switch between volume control on my TV, and volume control on my soundbar. This was all through the IR blaster, and not CEC.
> ...
> At this point, I have been convinced that there is no reason to buy a TS4K over a Chromecast; I think Tivo need to think fast, and come out with something that will make people want to choose their device (e.g. integration with other Tivo devices).


Everything you talk about in the setup process was pretty much the same way with my TS4K, so I don't see a huge advantage there. I do agree, though, that I don't see the TiVo software as a compelling reason to buy their streamer vs. the new Chromecast. Even integrating with existing TiVo devices is not going to matter to the masses who don't own TiVo DVRs. Now, if the TiVo app would let me add/remove my sources it might be a nice add. As it is, the TiVo apps are worthless to me but the TS4K itself is a great little device. I expect to receive my new Chromecast in a few weeks and I look forward to comparing the two.


----------



## AussieFigjam

blackngold75 said:


> Everything you talk about in the setup process was pretty much the same way with my TS4K, so I don't see a huge advantage there. I do agree, though, that I don't see the TiVo software as a compelling reason to buy their streamer vs. the new Chromecast. Even integrating with existing TiVo devices is not going to matter to the masses who don't own TiVo DVRs. Now, if the TiVo app would let me add/remove my sources it might be a nice add. As it is, the TiVo apps are worthless to me but the TS4K itself is a great little device. I expect to receive my new Chromecast in a few weeks and I look forward to comparing the two.


I could never get my TS4K to work with my Vizio soundbar, although it found the TV perfectly fine.

Right, from a hardware and manufacture quality perspective, these devices are approximately equal, and they cost the same (right now anyway). Each remote does exactly what it needs to do, so no edge there (with the soundbar being a plus for the Chromecast for me), and the speed of the device and picture quality seem much the same.

As you say, the difference is in the software, the Chromecast is more up-do-date on Android, and will probably get updated faster and more frequently, and it's cross-app search feature is more functional (at least for me), better at finding stuff, and better integrated with the launcher. I'm not going to ditch my TS4Ks, but they will probably eventually be relegated to infrequently used TVs (e.g. the spare room or as a travel device), and I certainly would not buy one over the Chromecast if I had the decision to make today.

If Tivo really does up their game with the search integration, maybe they can provide something that the Chromecast doesn't have, but so far, with one exception, the Chromecast has done a much better job. The exception is that Chromecast will occasionally show me things on Prime that I need to pay for. The TS4K search can distinguish free from paid on that platform. Personally, a much better search, and integration with YouTube TV is worth much more to me, and I get the feeling that Tivo won't come up with anything that will change the balance in their direction; in fact it is much more likely that Google will improve the Chromecast search to push it even further in their direction.


----------



## BillyClyde

AussieFigjam said:


> I was going to test the TS4K remote against the Chromecast, but I have absolutely no need to do that, the Chromecast remote actually does a better job and gives me everything I need.


Although you may not like or use the TiVo remote, others are very interested in whether it will work with this device. So if you're able to "take one for the team" and test it, that would be great! 



AussieFigjam said:


> At this point, I have been convinced that there is no reason to buy a TS4K over a Chromecast; *I think Tivo need to think fast, and come out with something that will make people want to choose their device (e.g. integration with other Tivo devices)*.


Agreed, it would certainly set them apart and also may lead me to getting a new Edge or at least reactivating my old TiVo DVRs.


----------



## AussieFigjam

BillyClyde said:


> Although you may not like or use the TiVo remote, others are very interested in whether it will work with this device. So if you're able to "take one for the team" and test it, that would be great!


I actually really like the Tivo remote, it has a good design and feels well made, but all those other buttons server no purpose right now, so for my purposes, the Chromecast does what it needs to do just as well as the Tivo remote.

If I get a chance I'll try to sync it and test and post back here with the results. I can see why people might like to use this remote, especially if they are comfortable with the Tivo style of remote. Hopefully all those buttons really did have a design purpose, and they will eventually come out with some software that allows additional control of other Tivo devices (or something similar).


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> Right, from a hardware and manufacture quality perspective, these devices are approximately equal, and they cost the same (right now anyway). Each remote does exactly what it needs to do, so no edge there (with the soundbar being a plus for the Chromecast for me), and the speed of the device and picture quality seem much the same.


The Chromecast does have a third-gen Amlogic SoC while the TS4K has the second-gen. Not sure if it makes much difference, although based on what I've read, I think the Chromecast may be faster in processing Google Assistant voice commands/queries. (Do you notice a difference there?)

Also, the Chromecast supports HDR10+ while the TS4K does not. Not many TVs support HDR10+, though. I think Samsung is the only major brand sold in the US that does (and Amazon is the only major streaming source that does).


----------



## BillyClyde

AussieFigjam said:


> I actually really like the Tivo remote, it has a good design and feels well made, but all those other buttons server no purpose right now, so for my purposes, the Chromecast does what it needs to do just as well as the Tivo remote.
> 
> If I get a chance I'll try to sync it and test and post back here with the results. I can see why people might like to use this remote, especially if they are comfortable with the Tivo style of remote. Hopefully all those buttons really did have a design purpose, and they will eventually come out with some software that allows additional control of other Tivo devices (or something similar).


Thanks that would be great. My TiVo remote is instrumental in controlling Channels DVR so that's the use for all those buttons, at least in my case.


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> The Chromecast does have a third-gen Amlogic SoC while the TS4K has the second-gen. Not sure if it makes much difference, although based on what I've read, I think the Chromecast may be faster in processing Google Assistant voice commands/queries. (Do you notice a difference there?)
> 
> Also, the Chromecast supports HDR10+ while the TS4K does not. Not many TVs support HDR10+, though. I think Samsung is the only major brand sold in the US that does (and Amazon is the only major streaming source that does).


Yes, the voice search does seem to be a little faster, but they have also changed the search engine, so it can be hard to compare. I know the hardware is marginally better, but on a 4K 65 inch screen, I really haven't noticed that much difference, the color depth seems to be a little better (maybe because of HDR10+), and that constant "HDR" mode on the TS4K is gone, but for general viewing otherwise, they are pretty comparable. Yet again, if I were to declare a winner, I would give it to the Chromecast.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Yes, the voice search does seem to be a little faster, but they have also changed the search engine, so it can be hard to compare. I know the hardware is marginally better, but on a 4K 65 inch screen, I really haven't noticed that much difference, the color depth seems to be a little better (maybe because of HDR10+), and that constant "HDR" mode on the TS4K is gone, but for general viewing otherwise, they are pretty comparable. Yet again, if I were to declare a winner, I would give it to the Chromecast.


Did they release an update for the forced always on HDR on the TS4K?


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Check back each day, they go out of stock and come back in again (presumably when they negotiate more certs with Netflix). It took me a day or two to notice that the offer applied to existing Netflix users, and by the time I noticed it was out of stock, the next day it was back in again and I grabbed one, then when I checked again, they were back out of stock.
> 
> Worth noting that you can only get one of these offers unless you have multiple Netflix accounts. The cert must be used by December I think, and you can't apply multiple at-a-time.


I just got a $10 off email from the Google store, and it seemed to be connected to the fact that I bought a Chromecast, so keep your eyes out for it. They are really pushing the Chromecast hard.

Also, it seems like multiple Netflix offers can be applied in sequence "apply offer value to a Netflix account by 03/01/2022. Available to new and existing Netflix subscribers.". This allows enough time to apply multiple 6-month credits. So, I just applied my $10 off, and picked up another Chromecast for effectively $2; and we haven't even seen the Black Friday deals yet.

At this rate, I can't believe that Tivo will sell any more units; unless they think fast, it looks like this might be a dead product


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Did they release an update for the forced always on HDR on the TS4K?


I hope so, but mine is still doing it. Maybe it's time to check for an update just in case.

Edit: I just spotted that my post might have been mis-interpreted. I am still seeing this on the TS4K, but it does not happen on the Chromecast, which is another plus for Chromecast.


----------



## osu1991

Alex_7 said:


> Did they release an update for the forced always on HDR on the TS4K?


No


----------



## markp99

Sorry if already posted:

Chromecast with Google TV 'incremental update' rolling out - 9to5Google

56MB, pulling it down right now.

Installed, reports as v 200917.005.6868541, no release notes.

Upon reboot, prompts for a remote update. Done.

(now to find a fresh copy to sideload to ShieldTV)


----------



## AussieFigjam

markp99 said:


> Sorry if already posted:
> 
> Chromecast with Google TV 'incremental update' rolling out - 9to5Google
> 
> 56MB, pulling it down right now.
> 
> Installed, reports as v 200917.005.6868541, no release notes.
> 
> (now to find a fresh copy to sideload to ShieldTV)


I hope they fixed the load time issue for the launcher. If you find a copy to side-load, can you post the link, I'll try it on the TS4K.

I wonder if APK Extractor works on Android TV? I could probably leech a copy from my Chromecast.


----------



## markp99

AussieFigjam said:


> I hope they fixed the load time issue for the launcher.


The very first launch after reboot took forever to paint the home screen (~15 sec)... though mostly expected, similar to Android phone updates.

I have not seen any homescreen delays in my subsequent 4.5 minutes of testing.


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> and we haven't even seen the Black Friday deals yet.
> 
> At this rate, I can't believe that Tivo will sell any more units; unless they think fast, it looks like this might be a dead product


It was recently rumored/leaked that Black Friday pricing for the new Chromecast will be $40. (If correct, I expect we'll see that price point from all the major retailers that carry it.) I may well pick one up at that point for my parents, who currently have a Roku. Really hoping that Hulu and Peacock begin working with the Continue Watching feature soon, though. Not sure if it makes sense to train them on a new UI that's still only halfway implemented.


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> Sorry if already posted:
> 
> Chromecast with Google TV 'incremental update' rolling out - 9to5Google
> 
> 56MB, pulling it down right now.
> 
> Installed, reports as v 200917.005.6868541, no release notes.
> 
> Upon reboot, prompts for a remote update. Done.
> 
> (now to find a fresh copy to sideload to ShieldTV)


Hopefully they fixed the continue watching feature


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> It was recently rumored/leaked that Black Friday pricing for the new Chromecast will be $40. (If correct, I expect we'll see that price point from all the major retailers that carry it.) I may well pick one up at that point for my parents, who currently have a Roku. Really hoping that Hulu and Peacock begin working with the Continue Watching feature soon, though. Not sure if it makes sense to train them on a new UI that's still only halfway implemented.


I also have Rokus on all my TVs, and over the years I have switched back-and-forth between Roku and Android TV. I ditched Android several years back because it didn't have all the apps and it was just too flakey and unstable. When the TS4K came out, and Roku refused to support HBO Max and Peacock, I jumped back from Roku to Android, and I think they really nailed it this time, especially with the new Chromecast product (Roku watch out, your #1 spot is in danger). I have to re-train my non-technical family each time I switch, and I try to consolidate on a single platform for all my TVs. When I switched from Roku to ATV, they seemed to quickly get used to it, and after a day or so my wife commented that it was much better than the Roku interface. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## Alex_7

Download the new Google TV for Android - 9to5Google

I'm waiting for them to release the iPhone version


----------



## moyekj

Alex_7 said:


> Download the new Google TV for Android - 9to5Google
> 
> I'm waiting for them to release the iPhone version


Just out of curiosity, for someone that has a Chromecast why would/should we care about the phone version? Is there something the phone version can do that the Chromecast can't?


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Download the new Google TV for Android - 9to5Google
> 
> I'm waiting for them to release the iPhone version


Just got the Android Phone version, and it still doesn't let me watch anything from YouTube TV that I added to my watchlist on the Android TV platform  I was really hoping this would be added soon....oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## AussieFigjam

moyekj said:


> Just out of curiosity, for someone that has a Chromecast why would/should we care about the phone version? Is there something the phone version can do that the Chromecast can't?


No. It's just another way to search and add stuff to your watchlist from the phone, which then appears on your Android TV, and also helps make your suggestions more accurate. They key with the phone interface is that:


It's easier to find and add stuff on a phone than it is when using a remote
You can do it "on the go" and watch it when you get home on your TV (not that anyone is on the go nowadays)


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> Just out of curiosity, for someone that has a Chromecast why would/should we care about the phone version? Is there something the phone version can do that the Chromecast can't?


So far I can see that the mobile version gives you options to sort/filter your library content and watchlist items.

I'm a film buff so I'm constantly adding stuff to my watchlist, having the ability to do that when I am not home on my phone is a great option for me.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> No. It's just another way to search and add stuff to your watchlist from the phone, which then appears on your Android TV, and also helps make your suggestions more accurate. They key withe the phone interface is that:
> 
> 
> It's easier to find and add stuff on a phone than it is when using a remote
> You can do it "on the go" and watch it when you get home on your TV (not that anyone is on the go nowadays)


Yup just what I was about to say, having a mobile version is a must.


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> Download the new Google TV for Android - 9to5Google
> 
> I'm waiting for them to release the iPhone version


Don't know if there will be an iPhone version of the Google TV app. Don't think there was ever an iPhone app for Google Play Movies & TV. In the meantime, easiest thing will be to do a Google search for a film or show's title and then add it to your Watchlist from the search results. (I don't know if that requires doing a search in the Chrome or Google apps for iOS, though, or if you could also do it inside Safari.)


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> Don't know if there will be an iPhone version of the Google TV app. Don't think there was ever an iPhone app for Google Play Movies & TV. In the meantime, easiest thing will be to do a Google search for a film or show's title and then add it to your Watchlist from the search results. (I don't know if that requires doing a search in the Chrome or Google apps for iOS, though, or if you could also do it inside Safari.)


There actually is a Google Play movies tv app in the iPhone App Store. I heard they will eventually convert it to Google tv let's see how long that takes. Yeah my only work around is to use Safari and google search movies/tv and add to my watchlist that way


----------



## markp99

Located and installed the Oct13 update to the GoogleTV app from apkpure (21.2MB, v4.23.23.42) onto my ShieldTV:

Google TV (previously Play Movies & TV) for Android - APK Download

Initial impression: Pressing HOME button lag seems to have been addressed. Although, I previously had long stretches without the issue, then issue appeared 100%. So, who knows?

I think I can say the function of the HOME button seems to have changed slightly. In this latest update, HOME button seems to return you to the previously selected TILE (i.e., Movie Title, Plex App, etc.), vs attempting to bring directly top of the current page, like MOVIES or APPS. So, an extra BACK click is now required you to the top of the current page.

Maybe this was how it worked before, but it feels different, as if HOME button tried to bring you directly to the top of the Current Page (possibly to the "For You" page?). I don't recall exactly.

This works 100% same on Sabrina and ShieldTV.


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> There actually is a Google Play movies tv app in the iPhone App Store. I heard they will eventually convert it to Google tv let's see how long that takes. Yeah my only work around is to use Safari and google search movies/tv and add to my watchlist that way


Was about to say the same thing I assume they will just update the current iPhone app ... hopefully sooner rather than later and I was using google chrome to add to watch list on iPhone but always use safari so good to know it works on any browser

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

markp99 said:


> Located and installed the Oct13 update to the GoogleTV app from apkpure (21.2MB, v4.23.23.42) onto my ShieldTV:
> 
> Google TV (previously Play Movies & TV) for Android - APK Download
> 
> Initial impression: Pressing HOME button lag seems to have been addressed. Although, I previously had long stretches without the issue, then issue appeared 100%. So, who knows?
> 
> I think I can say the function of the HOME button seems to have changed slightly. In this latest update, HOME button seems to return you to the previously selected TILE (i.e., Movie Title, Plex App, etc.), vs attempting to bring directly top of the current page, like MOVIES or APPS. So, an extra BACK click is now required you to the top of the current page.
> 
> Maybe this was how it worked before, but it feels different, as if HOME button tried to bring you directly to the top of the Current Page (possibly to the "For You" page?). I don't recall exactly.
> 
> This works 100% same on Sabrina and ShieldTV.


Thanks, I've downloaded, will side-load this evening to see what happens on TS4K


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Thanks, I've downloaded, will side-load this evening to see what happens on TS4K


Doesn't install on the TS4K, looks like this link might point to the phone (non TV interface) version. I'll dig around to see if I can find another version.


----------



## markp99

AussieFigjam said:


> Doesn't install on the TS4K, looks like this link might point to the phone (non TV interface) version.


Hmm. This version installed onto my ShieldTV without complaint.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Doesn't install on the TS4K, looks like this link might point to the phone (non TV interface) version. I'll dig around to see if I can find another version.


OK, I just used the X-Plore app to copy it off my Chromecast. App name is LauncherX if anyone is interested. It has the same version as the one available everywhere else:

LauncherX [1.0.331643392].apk

But interstingly enough the date-stamp is different, new build date is October 9th, and it it has a different checksum. I'll try to install on my TS4K to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## AussieFigjam

markp99 said:


> Hmm. This version installed onto my ShieldTV without complaint.


OK, I spotted the misunderstanding here. The Update you posted was the new version of Google Play Movies and TV (now called Google TV). On the ATV platform this is the app that allows you download and buy stuff from the store, or play content that you bought. I also have this on the Chromecast, but I never use it. Not to be confused with the updated launcher (also called Google TV, but not the same thing).

So, the upshot is that they didn't update the launcher at all with this new Chromecast update, so all this bugs associated with the launcher on TS4K are still there 

Having said that, I have started to notice that it dynamically paints in the results as I scroll down, and when it does have to refresh on the Chromecast (very rarely), it takes less time. Maybe things are getting better, but I can only assume this due to a server change (e.g. server now indicates "I'm done loading" faster). In theory, this would also benefit the TS4K since the launcher app itself did not change, but maybe it is something related to the system update (e.g. only works on ATV10). There was an update to Android in this new download, so it's possible.


----------



## markp99

$20 Ethernet adapter shipping today.

Ethernet adapter for Chromecast with Google TV shipping - 9to5Google


----------



## Noelmel

I’ve watched shows from Netflix. Started 2 diff ones from HBO MAX and HULU. Still don’t even have a continue watching strip listed at all under “for you” or “library”. I started them from my watch list not the apps themselves. I know not every service is integrated yet but read at least those ones were supposed to be. Watching something from Prime now and know that wasn’t supposed to be integrated yet. This is my first and only google device. Didn’t even think I had a gmail but apparently I did connected to YouTube. I have an iPhone so I can’t download the google tv app yet. Is that why? Or is there some setting I’m missing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Noelmel said:


> I've watched shows from Netflix. Started 2 diff ones from HBO MAX and HULU. Still don't even have a continue watching strip listed at all under "for you" or "library". I started them from my watch list not the apps themselves. I know not every service is integrated yet but read at least those ones were supposed to be. Watching something from Prime now and know that wasn't supposed to be integrated yet. This is my first and only google device. Didn't even think I had a gmail but apparently I did connected to YouTube. I have an iPhone so I can't download the google tv app yet. Is that why? Or is there some setting I'm missing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a known issue. For me I can't get Netflix, prime, and Hulu to pop up on continue watching. But hbo max does work.


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> This is a known issue. For me I can't get Netflix, prime, and Hulu to pop up on continue watching. But hbo max does work.


I know people have trouble with one or the other service but I can't get ANY to work and don't even have a continue watching row at all. Did you by chance test HBO MAX shows lovecraft county or the third day? Nether of those worked on mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Noelmel said:


> I know people have trouble with one or the other service but I can't get ANY to work and don't even have a continue watching row at all. Did you by chance test HBO MAX shows lovecraft county or the third day? Nether of those worked on mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will try lovecraft later today. It worked for two movies I was watching. I don't think it's title specific. It either works or it doesn't. I have been waiting for a fix but the recent chromecast update did not fix this issue


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> $20 Ethernet adapter shipping today.
> 
> Ethernet adapter for Chromecast with Google TV shipping - 9to5Google


For a few more dollars I would get a usb hub with ports for Ethernet and usb external devices. This official google Ethernet adapter only supports up to 100mbs


----------



## juancho

Alex_7 said:


> For a few more dollars I would get a usb hub with ports for Ethernet and usb external devices. This official google Ethernet adapter only supports up to 100mbs


Is there a usb hub that has been confirmed to work? I think you mentioned that the one you had purchased did not work for ethernet?


----------



## Alex_7

juancho said:


> Is there a usb hub that has been confirmed to work? I think you mentioned that the one you had purchased did not work for ethernet?


Yes the one I posted is not compatible. The tricky part is finding one that actually works! Troypoint claims that this one works without the need of connecting a stronger power brick adapter just plug and play with the power brick and cord that came with the chromecast:

USB C Hub, UtechSmart 6 In 1 USB C to HDMI Adapter with 1000M Ethernet, Power Delivery Pd Type C Charging Port, 3 USB 3.0 Ports Adapter Compatible for MacBook Pro, Chromebook, XPS, and USB C devices https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H2ZS1B5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_vE5HFbD95RCYM

Purchase at your own risk, I have yet to test this myself but I am planning on ordering this one this week.


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> I will try lovecraft later today. It worked for two movies I was watching. I don't think it's title specific. It either works or it doesn't. I have been waiting for a fix but the recent chromecast update did not fix this issue


Yah I was thinking more along lines of movies vs tv shows cuz someone else had a screenshot and it showed movies too. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Noelmel said:


> Yah I was thinking more along lines of movies vs tv shows cuz someone else had a screenshot and it showed movies too. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem I'll keep you updated


----------



## siratfus

Had an old 1st gen fire stick laying around, so I did the prime day trade in and got a Fire TV Cube for $55. I think I'll be saying goodbye to both TS4k and Sabrina, even though Sabrina won't arrive till tomorrow, but based on my experiments with Google TV on TS4k, I don't see how it can be good enough to trump the Cube. I've been hating my Fire TV boxes and sticks because they are all laggy with the UI, but the Cube has been the most snappy Fire device I've owned. Their live guide will integrate youtube tv as well as well as pluto tv, the two services I happen to use. I think these features have been on my fire devices, but I just didn't bother cause of how laggy they are. But the cube is winning me back.


----------



## mschnebly

siratfus said:


> Had an old 1st gen fire stick laying around, so I did the prime day trade in and got a Fire TV Cube for $55. I think I'll be saying goodbye to both TS4k and Sabrina, even though Sabrina won't arrive till tomorrow, but based on my experiments with Google TV on TS4k, I don't see how it can be good enough to trump the Cube. I've been hating my Fire TV boxes and sticks because they are all laggy with the UI, but the Cube has been the most snappy Fire device I've owned. Their live guide will integrate youtube tv as well as well as pluto tv, the two services I happen to use. I think these features have been on my fire devices, but I just didn't bother cause of how laggy they are. But the cube is winning me back.


I have to agree with you. The Cube and the ATV4K seem to just work without any fooling around. I like the Tivo Stream 4K and this new Chromecast a lot but weird things happen on them every now and then. I've eliminated all my ethernet now and everything is on WiFi with no buffering or problems. I also don't have a need for additional disk space on devices so that makes it easy.


----------



## markp99

My ShieldTV using Launcher X is quite snappy. Very happy. Sabrina sits on another Input on the same TV (for science ), just a tad slower clicking around, but streaming via wifi seems pretty solid, surprisingly. The only deal breaker on Sabrina for me is playing Plex content NOT in AC3/DD format (Sonos Issue) - a stuttering mess. ShieldTV handles the transcoding flawlessly for me.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Alex_7 said:


> Yes the one I posted is not compatible. The tricky part is finding one that actually works! Troypoint claims that this one works without the need of connecting a stronger power brick adapter just plug and play with the power brick and cord that came with the chromecast:
> 
> USB C Hub, UtechSmart 6 In 1 USB C to HDMI Adapter with 1000M Ethernet, Power Delivery Pd Type C Charging Port, 3 USB 3.0 Ports Adapter Compatible for MacBook Pro, Chromebook, XPS, and USB C devices https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H2ZS1B5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_vE5HFbD95RCYM
> 
> Purchase at your own risk, I have yet to test this myself but I am planning on ordering this one this week.


I just got this hub yesterday.I can confirm that Ethernet works and usb works.I plugged in a Sandisk 32gb flash drive and expanded my storage.


----------



## lparsons21

mschnebly said:


> I have to agree with you. The Cube and the ATV4K seem to just work without any fooling around. I like the Tivo Stream 4K and this new Chromecast a lot but weird things happen on them every now and then. I've eliminated all my ethernet now and everything is on WiFi with no buffering or problems. I also don't have a need for additional disk space on devices so that makes it easy.


Yep, the Cube 2nd Gen was a real step up from the 1st Gen despite reviews that didn't think so. It is as snappy as my ATV4K and the remote is a jewel compared to the ATV's with the live streaming services. I've been a big fan of the ATV line for a long time but this 2nd Gen Cube has made me use it almost all the time. Especially after sideloading Peacock & HBO Max. That makes the FireTV & ATV pretty much equal in video app offerings and broader in coverage than any of the other stuff out there.


----------



## AussieFigjam

fattymcbuckles said:


> I just got this hub yesterday.I can confirm that Ethernet works and usb works.I plugged in a Sandisk 32gb flash drive and expanded my storage.


What power supply did you use, the Chomecast shipped one, or something with more power?


----------



## Alex_7

fattymcbuckles said:


> I just got this hub yesterday.I can confirm that Ethernet works and usb works.I plugged in a Sandisk 32gb flash drive and expanded my storage.


Nice, I will be ordering it tomorrow.


----------



## siratfus

markp99 said:


> My ShieldTV using Launcher X is quite snappy. Very happy. Sabrina sits on another Input on the same TV (for science ), just a tad slower clicking around, but streaming via wifi seems pretty solid, surprisingly. The only deal breaker on Sabrina for me is playing Plex content NOT in AC3/DD format (Sonos Issue) - a stuttering mess. ShieldTV handles the transcoding flawlessly for me.


I have a Shield TV too for my main entertainment room. What is the benefit of Launcher X over their normal Android TV launcher? I might tinker around with it.


----------



## siratfus

mschnebly said:


> I have to agree with you. The Cube and the ATV4K seem to just work without any fooling around. I like the Tivo Stream 4K and this new Chromecast a lot but weird things happen on them every now and then. I've eliminated all my ethernet now and everything is on WiFi with no buffering or problems. I also don't have a need for additional disk space on devices so that makes it easy.


I was searching for Arlo apps and couldn't find any in the Fire tv app store, so I thought I had to sideload. But then I found out it doesn't need any app if it's already set up to your alexa home on your home. You just tell the cube alexa to show you your front door and you'll see it on your tv screen. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> I have a Shield TV too for my main entertainment room. What is the benefit of Launcher X over their normal Android TV launcher? I might tinker around with it.


Google TV interface


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> Google TV interface


Duh! LOL! I knew it sounded familiar. Now I remember, when I was installing and uninstalling Google TV on TS4K, launcher x was what the apk was labeled. Lost of short term memory as I'm getting older. LOL!


----------



## lparsons21

siratfus said:


> I was searching for Arlo apps and couldn't find any in the Fire tv app store, so I thought I had to sideload. But then I found out it doesn't need any app if it's already set up to your alexa home on your home. You just tell the cube alexa to show you your front door and you'll see it on your tv screen. That was a pleasant surprise.


Thanks for that! I have Blink cameras and never even thought to look to see if they would work with my Cube or Alexa.


----------



## siratfus

So I'm playing with Sabrina right now... My Continue Watching is only being populated by my Youtube TV stuff. I've launched some movies in Plex, Netflix and Prime, and they are not showing up in Continue Watching. This Continue Watching is the main feature why some of you like this, right? Doesn't seem to be working for me.

The home blank screen still happens, but not as much as before. Probably due to the more you use it, the less it happens? The FOR YOU tab is a nice all in one integration of my services, but I'd like to get rid of the TRENDING ON GOOGLE row, since that's the only one that's suggesting paid stuff, and also I'd like to get rid of the FREE AD SUPPORTED MOVIES row. Personally, I feel the LIVE tab shouldn't be a tab, but as a row in the FOR YOU tab. Right now, the CONTINUE WATCHING and the ON NOW rows are basically Youtube TV, so they should just make the first box the live guide, instead of having to scroll all the way up and change tabs to view live guide. Fire Cube does the same thing in having it's own LIVE tap, but it has the right idea because once you're in that tab, it has rows and rows of content involving your live tv, and one of the boxes is a channel guide. Whereas Google TV is including LIVE content rows in the FOR YOU tab, but then you need to change tabs to see the channel guide.

Ultimately, I see no reason to keep this device when I can install this launcher on the TS4k. But in this price range, if you haven't bought either, the Chromecast is > than the TS4k. Tivo messed up in rushing to market with essentially an app. They should have designed it better and made the Stream the main front launcher.


----------



## moyekj

siratfus said:


> So I'm playing with Sabrina right now... My Continue Watching is only being populated by my Youtube TV stuff. I've launched some movies in Plex, Netflix and Prime, and they are not showing up in Continue Watching. This Continue Watching is the main feature why some of you like this, right? Doesn't seem to be working for me.


 For me I am getting Netflix and HBO max entries under "Continue Watching". I would suggest you go to Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services and make sure that the services you are using are turned on here. In my case Netflix shows "Subscription account linked", but I also have "Prime Video" and "HBO Max" turned on. I think unless a service is enabled here you won't get any Continue Watching entries regardless if Google TV supports that capability or not. I can say that at least Netflix and HBO Max are working for me. Prime Video doesn't show anything but I think that's expected as Continue Watching is not currently supported in Google TV for that service.


----------



## Alex_7

siratfus said:


> So I'm playing with Sabrina right now... My Continue Watching is only being populated by my Youtube TV stuff. I've launched some movies in Plex, Netflix and Prime, and they are not showing up in Continue Watching. This Continue Watching is the main feature why some of you like this, right? Doesn't seem to be working for me.
> 
> The home blank screen still happens, but not as much as before. Probably due to the more you use it, the less it happens? The FOR YOU tab is a nice all in one integration of my services, but I'd like to get rid of the TRENDING ON GOOGLE row, since that's the only one that's suggesting paid stuff, and also I'd like to get rid of the FREE AD SUPPORTED MOVIES row. Personally, I feel the LIVE tab shouldn't be a tab, but as a row in the FOR YOU tab. Right now, the CONTINUE WATCHING and the ON NOW rows are basically Youtube TV, so they should just make the first box the live guide, instead of having to scroll all the way up and change tabs to view live guide. Fire Cube does the same thing in having it's own LIVE tap, but it has the right idea because once you're in that tab, it has rows and rows of content involving your live tv, and one of the boxes is a channel guide. Whereas Google TV is including LIVE content rows in the FOR YOU tab, but then you need to change tabs to see the channel guide.
> 
> Ultimately, I see no reason to keep this device when I can install this launcher on the TS4k. But in this price range, if you haven't bought either, the Chromecast is > than the TS4k. Tivo messed up in rushing to market with essentially an app. They should have designed it better and made the Stream the main front launcher.


Today my continue watching row completely disappeared. It used to show HBO Max content now it's gone


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> For me I am getting Netflix and HBO max entries under "Continue Watching". I would suggest you go to Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services and make sure that the services you are using are turned on here. In my case Netflix shows "Subscription account linked", but I also have "Prime Video", "HBO Max" and "Prime Video" turned on. I think unless a service is enabled here you won't get any Continue Watching entries regardless if Google TV supports that capability or not. I can say that at least Netflix and HBO Max are working for me. Prime Video doesn't show anything but I think that's expected as Continue Watching is not currently supported in Google TV for that service.


My continue watching row completely vanished today


----------



## Alex_7

Nvm my continue watching row is back, it must have gotten removed after the recent firmware update. Weird. I’m still only getting hbo max content on my continue watching row.


----------



## Noelmel

siratfus said:


> So I'm playing with Sabrina right now... My Continue Watching is only being populated by my Youtube TV stuff. I've launched some movies in Plex, Netflix and Prime, and they are not showing up in Continue Watching. This Continue Watching is the main feature why some of you like this, right? Doesn't seem to be working for me.
> 
> The home blank screen still happens, but not as much as before. Probably due to the more you use it, the less it happens? The FOR YOU tab is a nice all in one integration of my services, but I'd like to get rid of the TRENDING ON GOOGLE row, since that's the only one that's suggesting paid stuff, and also I'd like to get rid of the FREE AD SUPPORTED MOVIES row. Personally, I feel the LIVE tab shouldn't be a tab, but as a row in the FOR YOU tab. Right now, the CONTINUE WATCHING and the ON NOW rows are basically Youtube TV, so they should just make the first box the live guide, instead of having to scroll all the way up and change tabs to view live guide. Fire Cube does the same thing in having it's own LIVE tap, but it has the right idea because once you're in that tab, it has rows and rows of content involving your live tv, and one of the boxes is a channel guide. Whereas Google TV is including LIVE content rows in the FOR YOU tab, but then you need to change tabs to see the channel guide.
> 
> Ultimately, I see no reason to keep this device when I can install this launcher on the TS4k. But in this price range, if you haven't bought either, the Chromecast is > than the TS4k. Tivo messed up in rushing to market with essentially an app. They should have designed it better and made the Stream the main front launcher.


I was posting yesterday how I didn't have a continue watching row at all despite testing a show from each service. I decided to try a few YouTube videos thinking that def would make it appear that has to be integrated right? Nope lol not even YouTube so still nothing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

Set mine up tonight. So far, this device is the best I’ve had (Firestick 4K, TiVo Stream 4K, this). 

The YTTV app works great, whereas I had weird issues on both other platforms, either freezing or the audio being slightly out of sync. No issues with Chromecast.


----------



## mrizzo80

I still can’t believe Netflix doesn’t offer a code-based activation workflow on new devices. Typing out my username and password via a remote is dreadful.


----------



## Noelmel

mrizzo80 said:


> I still can't believe Netflix doesn't offer a code-based activation workflow on new devices. Typing out my username and password via a remote is dreadful.


Lol I know that's the first service I connected and I was like omg this gonna take forever cuz I subscribe to just about every major one there is. Luckily the rest were much better! I think Disney+ was the best only had to open the app and confirm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

So I found out today that 4K HDR on the Fox sports app is not compatible on the new Chromecast (not compatible on any Android TV) device.
Good thing I kept my Fire stick as backup, Dodger game looks glorious in 4K HDR


----------



## markp99

Alex_7 said:


> Dodger game looks glorious in 4K HDR


Trying Fox sports app, is there any way to confirm the video format? Looks good, but not hugely better than 720p via YTTV.


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> Trying Fox sports app, is there any way to confirm the video format? Looks good, but not hugely better than 720p via YTTV.


It is upscaled


----------



## siratfus

moyekj said:


> For me I am getting Netflix and HBO max entries under "Continue Watching". I would suggest you go to Settings--Accounts & Sign In--Your services and make sure that the services you are using are turned on here. In my case Netflix shows "Subscription account linked", but I also have "Prime Video" and "HBO Max" turned on. I think unless a service is enabled here you won't get any Continue Watching entries regardless if Google TV supports that capability or not. I can say that at least Netflix and HBO Max are working for me. Prime Video doesn't show anything but I think that's expected as Continue Watching is not currently supported in Google TV for that service.


Is it me, or are these instructions not clear? We all have multiple google accounts. I logged into the one that was subscribed to my youtube tv, but the HOME on my phone is logged into something else where I keep my photos. So I changed the Google Home on my phone to match the account that subscribes to youtube tv. Now under this account, I linked Netflix, disney+. I did not see Prime as an option. *Amazon Prime is not an option link?*


----------



## siratfus

After I linked Netflix and Disney in the app, I made sure it shows linked in the Chromcast itself. I still don't see Prime as an option in the app, not that it matters.. cause still nothing is showing up in the Continue Watching except my youtube tv stuff.


----------



## markp99

siratfus said:


> nothing is showing up in the Continue Watching except my youtube tv stuff


Same for me on Sabrina and ShieldTV.


----------



## moyekj

siratfus said:


> After I linked Netflix and Disney in the app, I made sure it shows linked in the Chromcast itself. I still don't see Prime as an option in the app, not that it matters.. cause still nothing is showing up in the Continue Watching except my youtube tv stuff.


There might be some obscure Google account setting that has to be toggled as well. I remember when subscribing to YouTube TV, the "resume watching" feature didn't work until I went to some obscure Google account setting to make it work. In fact I even made notes of it for future reference:
Log into tv.youtube.com on a computer and click on your profile circle in top right of the web page:
- Select "settings"
- Click on "Privacy"
- Set "Pause watch history" to off (it defaults to on)

I wonder if something like the above may have an impact on Continue Watching for these other services as well? I haven't found any obvious Google documentation that spells out everything needed to make this feature work properly. Of course these days pretty much nothing is even sparsely documented. It would be nice to know the list of services that are SUPPOSED to work versus those that are not among other things.

Overall I do like the Chromecast the best out of Fire TV 4K, TS4K and Chromecast that I have used in the past year or so. For me anyway the watchlist and continue watching features are working pretty well.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Nvm my continue watching row is back, it must have gotten removed after the recent firmware update. Weird. I'm still only getting hbo max content on my continue watching row.


My continue watching shows YouTube TV, Netflix, and HBOMax, which is nearly all my subscribed services, only Prime is missing. I guess I just got lucky and happen to subscribe to almost the exact services that are supported with this. Maybe others are comming, let's hope.


----------



## Tony from the corner

AussieFigjam said:


> My continue watching shows YouTube TV, Netflix, and HBOMax, which is nearly all my subscribed services, only Prime is missing. I guess I just got lucky and happen to subscribe to almost the exact services that are supported with this. Maybe others are comming, let's hope.


My prime does not show up on continue watching.

I did try a test and open up the Google TV app on my Android. Did a search on Bosch. Started to watch it on Amazon Prime through the interface of Google TV. Bosch played. I got back out to the home screen of the Google TV app on Android and continue watching was populated with the Bosch episode.

So the app is smart enough. Maybe I'm missing some sort of configuration inside the Chromecast with Google TV. I have Amazon Prime toggled ON inside the Chromecast with Google TVs "your services" menu.

Maybe this is another pissing contest between Google and Amazon.

Another weird thing that I knew the movie Grease, the original, was an Amazon Prime. if I search Chromecast with Google TV for grease, my only options are paid options.

If I search Chromecast with Google TV for Grease 2, then the home screen displays the option to play it with an Amazon Prime.


----------



## Alex_7

I wonder if it has to do with having multiple profiles versus having one profile ? Within Netflix, prime, etc? I only have one hbo max profile and that seems to work fine with continue watching. But I have multiple Netflix profiles and that doesn’t seem to work.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Tony from the corner said:


> My prime does not show up on continue watching.
> 
> I did try a test and open up the Google TV app on my Android. Did a search on Bosch. Started to watch it on Amazon Prime through the interface of Google TV. Bosch played. I got back out to the home screen of the Google TV app on Android and continue watching was populated with the Bosch episode.
> 
> So the app is smart enough. Maybe I'm missing some sort of configuration inside the Chromecast with Google TV. I have Amazon Prime toggled ON inside the Chromecast with Google TVs "your services" menu.
> 
> Maybe this is another pissing contest between Google and Amazon.
> 
> Another weird thing that I knew the movie Grease, the original, was an Amazon Prime. if I search Chromecast with Google TV for grease, my only options are paid options.
> 
> If I search Chromecast with Google TV for Grease 2, then the home screen displays the option to play it with an Amazon Prime.


Interesting; maybe I just didn't watch anything on Prime recently (since the update), or I didn't watch it in the right way. I'll give this a try to see if it shows up. Right now, it's the only service I subscribe to which is not showing up.

Side-note: Another interesting issue is account specific data. It would seem that the Google TV search is entirely cloud based, it doesn't ask any backgrounded app to show results like the old search did, instead it will go to a well-known location on the web to find the information. Since Google own YouTube TV, and your Google account is used for both Google TV and YouTube TV, they can surface results which are specific to your account (e.g. stuff you DVRd), but this does not work for any other accounts you have. Most notable, you will notice that Plex is completely absent from any of the search results, this is because all the information is on your local Plex server, and not in the cloud at a well-known location. The same problem occurs for something like Prime TV; Amazon offer the opportunity to subscribe other "channels", but these subscriptions are specific to your account, and absolutely none of them show up in any of the Google TV searches. I subscribe to BritBox through Prime, but none of the shows it offers show up in any of the Google TV searches, or any of the suggestion rows, including "continue Watching". I assume the reason is that Google TV would need to find out what you subscribe to through the cloud connection, and Amazon has not provided a way to do that.

Back to the "continue watching" issue. It is probably related. If you watch the show through some other means it will show up in the cloud interface, but if you watch through the Prime app on ATV, the information is probably not updated, and it will not show up in "continue watching". Something Amazon needs to fix I suspect.


----------



## markp99

markp99 said:


> Same for me on Sabrina and ShieldTV.


Dinking around today, I see a lone Netflix "Continue Watching" entry, after a long string of YTTV entries. I tried to start and pause another Netflix title, but did not appear in the list.

Curious.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> I wonder if it has to do with having multiple profiles versus having one profile ? Within Netflix, prime, etc? I only have one hbo max profile and that seems to work fine with continue watching. But I have multiple Netflix profiles and that doesn't seem to work.


Very likely, see my above post. The search works differently now, and it has to look at some well-known cloud location to get the information it uses to surface results, rather than asking the backgrounded app to run the search; so, it probably has no way to switch profiles for any of the searching; yet again another account specific piece of information. Likely what happens is that it uses the "default" or "main account" profile to do the search. I have also noticed this, my kids have their own profiles on Netflix, and nothing they watch ever shows up in any the Google TV suggestions, even if they watch it on the Chromecast and switch to their profile. I actually like it this way, I'm not interested in "13 Reasons Why" or any search related to watching that, but it is a flaw in the new search algorithm that Google needs to fix.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Very likely, see my above post. The search works differently now, and it has to look at some well-known cloud location to get the information it uses to surface results, rather than asking the backgrounded app to run the search; so, it probably has no way to switch profiles for any of the searching; yet again another account specific piece of information. Likely what happens is that it uses the "default" or "main account" profile to do the search. I have also noticed this, my kids have their own profiles on Netflix, and nothing they watch ever shows up in any the Google TV suggestions, even if they watch it on the Chromecast and switch to their profile. I actually like it this way, I'm not interested in "13 Reasons Why" or any search related to watching that, but it is a flaw in the new search algorithm that Google needs to fix.


Actually, I put my developer hat on for a second. What Google really need to do here is surface the "profiles" concept up to the launcher. There should be an option to switch accounts; the little icon at the top right of the launcher that hides the settings now needs to have some way to switch accounts; if I switch to another Google account which has not yet been used with a Google TV launcher, I should have the option to set it up, and it will ask me about profiles in the apps, so; "what Netflix profile does this account use?", etc... After having done this, the launcher refreshes and shows me search results relevant to this new Google account. I'm sure Google are already on this, I spotted some enhancement requests related to this for the launcher.


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> Actually, I put my developer hat on for a second. What Google really need to do here is surface the "profiles" concept up to the launcher. There should be an option to switch accounts; the little icon at the top right of the launcher that hides the settings now needs to have some way to switch accounts


This is one of the biggest complaints I've read about the new Chromecast in professional reviews -- lack of separate profile accounts for Google TV. And yes, it would be ideal if each Google TV account on a given device could be linked to a specific account in each app that works with Google TV (e.g. Netflix, HBO Max, etc.), although I don't think that's something that even the Apple TV has achieved yet. It would certainly require cooperation from the underlying app developers, as do many aspects of Google TV for it to really work well.

I continue to think that Google TV has a lot of potential but the jury is out whether Google and the underlying app providers will really sweat the details and make it all work seamlessly and consistently.


----------



## Tony from the corner

NashGuy said:


> This is one of the biggest complaints I've read about the new Chromecast in professional reviews -- lack of separate profile accounts for Google TV. And yes, it would be ideal if each Google TV account on a given device could be linked to a specific account in each app that works with Google TV (e.g. Netflix, HBO Max, etc.), although I don't think that's something that even the Apple TV has achieved yet. It would certainly require cooperation from the underlying app developers, as do many aspects of Google TV for it to really work well.
> 
> I continue to think that Google TV has a lot of potential but the jury is out whether Google and the underlying app providers will really sweat the details and make it all work seamlessly and consistently.


I doubt Google will ever drive down into apps profiles... The ecosystems won't allow it. Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc want us on their apps.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Actually, I put my developer hat on for a second. What Google really need to do here is surface the "profiles" concept up to the launcher. There should be an option to switch accounts; the little icon at the top right of the launcher that hides the settings now needs to have some way to switch accounts; if I switch to another Google account which has not yet been used with a Google TV launcher, I should have the option to set it up, and it will ask me about profiles in the apps, so; "what Netflix profile does this account use?", etc... After having done this, the launcher refreshes and shows me search results relevant to this new Google account. I'm sure Google are already on this, I spotted some enhancement requests related to this for the launcher.


When using the Google home app you can select your subscription services and link them to your google account, and for Netflix it even lets you pick which profile is yours to link to your own google account. The profile option is only available with Netflix though.


----------



## Alex_7

Tony from the corner said:


> I doubt Google will ever drive down into apps profiles... The ecosystems won't allow it. Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, etc want us on their apps.





Alex_7 said:


> When using the Google home app you can select your subscription services and link them to your google account, and for Netflix it even lets you pick which profile is yours to link to your own google account. The profile option is only available with Netflix though.


----------



## Tony from the corner

WoW. Was I wrong. Now I'm choosing profiles inside the home app. Thx.


----------



## Alex_7

Tony from the corner said:


> WoW. Was I wrong. Now I'm choosing profiles inside the home app. Thx.


No problem !


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> No problem !


I never spotted this option either, I guess I must have just chosen the default profile in my rush to set up the new device.

I think it is something that the providers (not the app developers, although they are usually the same company) will be forced to do in order to integrate with the new search platform, because it searches in the cloud directly rather than asking the backgrounded app on ATV itself to run the search. Looks like Netflix already did this (or Google did it for them). Now, if only we can get the "change account" option in the launcher so we can link different accounts to different profiles, we'll be all set.


----------



## BillyClyde

siratfus said:


> Ultimately, I see no reason to keep this device when I can install this launcher on the TS4k. But in this price range, if you haven't bought either, the Chromecast is > than the TS4k. *Tivo messed up in rushing to market with essentially an app. They should have designed it better and made the Stream the main front launcher*.


Totally agree! And they should've had some form of integration with their DVRs, for those that needed or wanted it still. They owned them both for God's Sake and already had an Android app. How hard could it have been? But no, they had to alienate tons of their legacy fan base to appease the new cord cutter crowd only, but now Google came and stole those customers too. Great job, TiVo! :-/


----------



## Alex_7

BillyClyde said:


> Totally agree! And they should've had some form of integration with their DVRs, for those that needed or wanted it still. They owned them both for God's Sake and already had an Android app. How hard could it have been? But no, they had to alienate tons of their legacy fan base to appease the new cord cutter crowd only, but now Google came and stole those customers too. Great job, TiVo! :-/


I'm wondering how much I can get for my TS4K on offer up lol


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> I'm wondering how much I can get for my TS4K on offer up lol


Better sell it quick before the masses realize it's going the way of the dodo 

My second Chromecast just arrived today, and the third is on-oder. With the $10 discount and two Netflix offers I paid a total of $60 plus a year of Netflix (which I was already subscribed to anyway) for 3 devices, and suddenly, all my main TVs are switched over to Chromecast for a $60 total investment.

I'm just going to keep my TS4Ks and use them as travel devices, and in the spare room and gym room. You never know, maybe they'll eventually update to ATV 10 and work well with the new launcher.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Better sell it quick before the masses realize it's going the way of the dodo
> 
> My second Chromecast just arrived today, and the third is on-oder. With the $10 discount and two Netflix offers I paid a total of $60 plus a year of Netflix (which I was already subscribed to anyway) for 3 devices, and suddenly, all my main TVs are switched over to Chromecast for a $60 total investment.
> 
> I'm just going to keep my TS4Ks and use them as travel devices, and in the spare room and gym room. You never know, maybe they'll eventually update to ATV 10 and work well with the new launcher.


Yeah I might just keep it in my office room and slowly convert my firestick setups to chromecast


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> When using the Google home app you can select your subscription services and link them to your google account, and for Netflix it even lets you pick which profile is yours to link to your own google account. The profile option is only available with Netflix though.


I have to say, I'm really surprised at the degree of cooperation that Netflix is extending to Google TV, given that they've never opted in to working with the similar TV app on Apple TV. Given how protective Netflix is of their own app/UI/data gathering/algorithms, it's really something that Google TV has gotten them on board like that. Looks like Google has cracked the toughest nut, now it's just to get all the others to do the same. (Won't surprise me, though, if Amazon never does. We'll see.)


----------



## NashGuy

siratfus said:


> Tivo messed up in rushing to market with essentially an app. They should have designed it better and made the Stream the main front launcher.


I don't think Google allows manufacturers to use something different than the standard Android TV (or now, Google TV) home screen on retail devices. For devices given by pay TV operators to their customers (like AT&T TV), then yes, they can switch out the home screen because they are licensing what's known as Android TV Operator Tier. But on retail devices, I think the most that can be done is light customization like what TiVo did with the Stream 4K or what Nvidia has done on their Shield TV.


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> I have to say, I'm really surprised at the degree of cooperation that Netflix is extending to Google TV, given that they've never opted in to working with the similar TV app on Apple TV. Given how protective Netflix is of their own app/UI/data gathering/algorithms, it's really something that Google TV has gotten them on board like that. Looks like Google has cracked the toughest nut, now it's just to get all the others to do the same. (Won't surprise me, though, if Amazon never does. We'll see.)


Me too. I think it was a bit of give-and-take. Netflix probably agreed to it on the basis that they would get a permanent "Netflix" button on the remote. They are probably betting on the fact that their platform is good enough that people will just hit the netflix button, rather than trying to find stuff through the launcher. There is also a lot to be said for the marketing presence that comes with Google releasing a device that contains a big Netflix button.


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> I wonder if it has to do with having multiple profiles versus having one profile ? Within Netflix, prime, etc? I only have one hbo max profile and that seems to work fine with continue watching. But I have multiple Netflix profiles and that doesn't seem to work.


Maybe because I have 4 or 5 profiles on all my services although I'm the default on all except Hulu. Hmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelmel

NashGuy said:


> I have to say, I'm really surprised at the degree of cooperation that Netflix is extending to Google TV, given that they've never opted in to working with the similar TV app on Apple TV. Given how protective Netflix is of their own app/UI/data gathering/algorithms, it's really something that Google TV has gotten them on board like that. Looks like Google has cracked the toughest nut, now it's just to get all the others to do the same. (Won't surprise me, though, if Amazon never does. We'll see.)


I LOVE Apple TV "Up Next" to me it's exactly what I want the Tivo Stream and the new Chromecast to do. If Apple ever makes a deal and adds Netflix it would be perfect to me. I also figured Google got them to integrate by adding the Netflix button to the remote and doing the Netflix bundle deal. Not sure how Tivo managed lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

NashGuy said:


> I don't think Google allows manufacturers to use something different than the standard Android TV (or now, Google TV) home screen on retail devices. *For devices given by pay TV operators to their customers (like AT&T TV), then yes, they can switch out the home screen because they are licensing what's known as Android TV Operator Tier. *But on retail devices, I think the most that can be done is light customization like what TiVo did with the Stream 4K or what Nvidia has done on their Shield TV.


Deeper Dive-TiVo Stream 4K burrows deeper into legacy pay TV


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> I have to say, I'm really surprised at the degree of cooperation that Netflix is extending to Google TV, given that they've never opted in to working with the similar TV app on Apple TV.


Also, Apple is one of the hardest companies to work with; I know, I have had to do it. They are ultra secretive and completely paranoid about anything and everything, to the point that it completely stifles any progress and makes development twice as hard as it needs to be...and I work for a company that is number 1 in its field, and almost as big as Apple, and would never produce any competing product; I can't imagine how anyone who is smaller and might have competitive products (like Netflix) would be treated. Give me Google any day of the week.


----------



## AussieFigjam

BillyClyde said:


> Deeper Dive-TiVo Stream 4K burrows deeper into legacy pay TV


Actually, this article explains a lot. Their key market strategy is B2B (Business to Business) rather than B2C. They are planning to get the cable (now internet) providers to subsidise the device cost by locking customers into an internet and TV plan that includes the TS4K. Anyone who actually paid for the device as an end customer is just a guinea-pig for a proof-of-concept. This might actually work out for Tivo if they lock in enough cable/internet providers. I hope so, because it means the devices I own might actually get updates


----------



## NashGuy

BillyClyde said:


> Deeper Dive-TiVo Stream 4K burrows deeper into legacy pay TV


Yes, but this appears to be a situation where the MSOs will just give the TS4K to their standalone broadband customers as a convenient way to access OTT apps, not for use with their own cable TV/IPTV service. (TiVos boxes running Android TV Operator Tier do exist for those use-cases and they run the TiVo Hydra UI and lack the standard Android TV homescreen.)


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> Also, Apple is one of the hardest companies to work with; I know, I have had to do it. They are ultra secretive and completely paranoid about anything and everything, to the point that it completely stifles any progress and makes development twice as hard as it needs to be...and I work for a company that is number 1 in its field, and almost as big as Apple, and would never produce any competing product; I can't imagine how anyone who is smaller and might have competitive products (like Netflix) would be treated. Give me Google any day of the week.


Oh, I would agree that Google's culture has always been more open and about inviting in partners to create an ecosystem as opposed to Apple's closed-garden approach. Still though, has Netflix allowed their content to be aggregated and commingled with outside content on any platform? It doesn't really happen on Fire TV's jumbled homescreen, does it? (There may be some kind of "Netflix suggests" row but that's as far as it goes, right?) I know Netflix is available on Comcast X1 but does the X1 UI feature Netflix titles mixed in with stuff from cable channels?


----------



## Alex_7

I just discovered something tonight.

When casting to the new chromecast, and pressing home, the content you are watching pops up on the continue watching row. Tried it with FuboTV, ESPN, doesn’t work with Netflix though.

also shows up on the top picks for you row as the first thumbnail displaying as “Paused” so you can select it where you left off.

Edit: works with Amazon Prime as well! Very interesting.


----------



## siratfus

Alex_7 said:


> I'm wondering how much I can get for my TS4K on offer up lol


I just give old tech away to my relatives who are not tech savvy and thankful every time I give them something. I've handed down two generations of fire sticks to the same cousin. He's getting upgrades! LOL! I still had another fire stick laying around that I was able to use to trade in for the Cube during prime day.


markp99 said:


> Located and installed the Oct13 update to the GoogleTV app from apkpure (21.2MB, v4.23.23.42) onto my ShieldTV:
> 
> Google TV (previously Play Movies & TV) for Android - APK Download
> 
> Initial impression: Pressing HOME button lag seems to have been addressed. Although, I previously had long stretches without the issue, then issue appeared 100%. So, who knows?
> 
> I think I can say the function of the HOME button seems to have changed slightly. In this latest update, HOME button seems to return you to the previously selected TILE (i.e., Movie Title, Plex App, etc.), vs attempting to bring directly top of the current page, like MOVIES or APPS. So, an extra BACK click is now required you to the top of the current page.
> 
> Maybe this was how it worked before, but it feels different, as if HOME button tried to bring you directly to the top of the Current Page (possibly to the "For You" page?). I don't recall exactly.
> 
> This works 100% same on Sabrina and ShieldTV.


Is the apk you mentioned specifically for the Shield TV? I tried this on the TS4k and it wouldn't install. I actually got one of the variants to install but the screen would be completely blank. Is the only thing working for the TS4k is this version back on page 4 of this thread by HOWTOGEEK? I went back to this guide, and I got Google TV to work again on TS4k.


----------



## markp99

siratfus said:


> Is the apk you mentioned specifically for the Shield TV?


Not just for ShieldTV. Installed for me without complaint, though I cannot find a version number anywhere to confirm it actually did anything.

Functionality "feels" different, but that's not a very scientific conclusion. I may go back and revisit w a fresh install of the stock LauncherX to more carefully compare.


----------



## rczrider

AussieFigjam said:


> My second Chromecast just arrived today, and the third is on-oder. With the $10 discount and two Netflix offers I paid a total of $60 plus a year of Netflix (which I was already subscribed to anyway) for 3 devices, and suddenly, all my main TVs are switched over to Chromecast for a $60 total investment.


Are you applying the Netflix credits to different accounts? I was under the impression - though I haven't read up to verify - that you could only use the $77.94 Netflix credit once per account. Meaning you couldn't order, say, 4 CCGTVs and apply the Netflix credit 4 times to the same Netflix account. I assumed the codes were of a specific type, so they'd know it came from the Google promo.

Because heck, if I can apply more than one credit, sign me up. I already use Netflix and I'll replace my other streaming devices - as well as those for my parents and in-laws - with the CCGTV and call it day.


----------



## krkaufman

rczrider said:


> AussieFigjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> My second Chromecast just arrived today, and the third is on-oder. With the $10 discount and two Netflix offers I paid a total of $60 plus a year of Netflix (which I was already subscribed to anyway) for 3 devices, and suddenly, all my main TVs are switched over to Chromecast for a $60 total investment.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you applying the Netflix credits to different accounts? I was under the impression - though I haven't read up to verify - that you could only use the $77.94 Netflix credit once per account. Meaning you couldn't order, say, 4 CCGTVs and apply the Netflix credit 4 times to the same Netflix account. I assumed the codes were of a specific type, so they'd know it came from the Google promo.
> 
> Because heck, if I can apply more than one credit, sign me up. I already use Netflix and I'll replace my other streaming devices - as well as those for my parents and in-laws - with the CCGTV and call it day.
Click to expand...

FWIW, their earlier related post:


AussieFigjam said:


> Also, it seems like multiple Netflix offers can be applied in sequence "apply offer value to a Netflix account by 03/01/2022. Available to new and existing Netflix subscribers.". This allows enough time to apply multiple 6-month credits. So, I just applied my $10 off, and picked up another Chromecast for effectively $2; and we haven't even seen the Black Friday deals yet.


I was planning on just finding someone who'd pay X on the $ for my surplus Netflix promo code(s).

edit: Though the current terms limit the promo to 3 per Google account, I don't see a similar limit associated with Netflix (though I'll be pleased if it's >1 and surprised if >3.)


> 1 Eligible Chromecast with Google TV purchases on the Google Store between 09/30/2020 and 12/31/2021 include 6 months of the Netflix Standard Streaming Plan 2-screen plan (total current value $77.94). Offer applies only to the following SKUs while supplies last and subject to availability: GA02764-US, GA02765-US, GA02766-US. Limit 3 per customer / Google Account. If you return the device within the allowable return period and have already redeemed the Netflix offer, you will be refunded $49.99 USD (cost of the Chromecast device). If you return the device within the allowable return period and have not redeemed the Netflix offer, you will be refunded the entire amount charged. To redeem Netflix offer, customers must set up an eligible Chromecast with Google TV device and follow instructions to apply offer value to a Netflix account by 03/01/2022. Available to new and existing Netflix subscribers. Not redeemable or refundable for cash, and cannot be exchanged. Offer value may be applied to a different Netflix streaming plan under the same account; exchanges in this manner may alter the duration of the offer. Netflix price plans subject to change and the duration of the offer value may be prorated accordingly. A Netflix compatible device (manufactured and sold separately) and broadband Internet connection are required to watch instantly. See www.netflix.com/termsofuse. Visit g.co/cast/netflixhelp for more information on redeeming your Netflix offer. Offer subject to applicable law and void where prohibited.



p.s. I'll bite. 2nd unit enroute, and sticking w/ Snow given the much-delayed shipping times for the Sunrise & Sky models.


----------



## siratfus

markp99 said:


> Not just for ShieldTV. Installed for me without complaint, though I cannot find a version number anywhere to confirm it actually did anything.
> 
> Functionality "feels" different, but that's not a very scientific conclusion. I may go back and revisit w a fresh install of the stock LauncherX to more carefully compare.


Hmm, what a minute, I noticed I didn't see any launcherX apk in my system apps, that's because I deleted it once I decided the blank screen made it useless. The apk you mentioned, is that just an update, and you still need the original launcher x apk? Maybe that's my problem? I'm confusing launcher with Google TV skin?


----------



## krkaufman

AussieFigjam said:


> Now, if only we can get the "change account" option in the launcher so we can link different accounts to different profiles, we'll be all set.


Hear, hear! _(something TiVo and Roku should have implemented years ago)_


----------



## markp99

My impression, this installs on top of the base Launcher X. This apk appeared same day the Sabrina update dropped.

Again, when I get back home I'll try a fresh and more carefully compare the basic functions. I wish the version number was visible.


----------



## mschnebly

BillyClyde said:


> Totally agree! And they should've had some form of integration with their DVRs, for those that needed or wanted it still. They owned them both for God's Sake and already had an Android app. How hard could it have been? But no, they had to alienate tons of their legacy fan base to appease the new cord cutter crowd only, but now Google came and stole those customers too. Great job, TiVo! :-/


Some day the legacy fan base will have to come to terms that Tivo doesn't want to be in the retail DVR business.


----------



## foghorn2

mschnebly said:


> Some day the legacy fan base will have to come to terms that Tivo doesn't want to be in the retail DVR business.


----------



## siratfus

markp99 said:


> My impression, this installs on top of the base Launcher X. This apk appeared same day the Sabrina update dropped.
> 
> Again, when I get back home I'll try a fresh and more carefully compare the basic functions. I wish the version number was visible.


I went back and installed the base and launcher apks from the HowtoGeek article, then I installed the UPDATE that you mentioned from apkpure. For the TS4k, it doesn't seem to have any effect, the blank screen going HOME is still there. Unlike the actual Chromecast, on the TS4k the blank screen happens almost all the time. It is absolutely unusable on the TS4K. Also, you cannot get to your account's settings. Not the device settings, but the setting of the username where you can manage and see your linked services. On the TS4k, when you click on that setting, it bounces you back HOME.

So if anybody's wondering, this is not good for TS4K. I will experiment with my Shield Pro today.


----------



## BillyClyde

mschnebly said:


> Some day the legacy fan base will have to come to terms that Tivo doesn't want to be in the retail DVR business.


I totally agree, but you should also agree it would be minimal effort to do the integration since they're the developer of each device and they already have an Android app, if nothing more than for good will and a nod to their legacy clientele still using DVRs. Not to mention all their cable partner end customers who could use a TS4K in a lightly used room or on the road to access their content.


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> FWIW, their earlier related post:
> ​I was planning on just finding someone who'd pay X on the $ for my surplus Netflix promo code(s).
> 
> edit: Though the current terms limit the promo to 3 per Google account, I don't see a similar limit associated with Netflix (though I'll be pleased if it's >1 and surprised if >3.)
> ​
> p.s. I'll bite. 2nd unit enroute, and sticking w/ Snow given the much-delayed shipping times for the Sunrise & Sky models.
> 
> View attachment 53415​


Right. I'm taking a bit of a flyer here, but I'm confident enough that I can use 2 Netflix offers that I grabbed another Chromecast with the offer.

As I remember with Netflix offers, you can only use 1 at-a-time, but since the offer extends to march 2022, it leaves plenty of time to start the first offer, and then get the seccond Chromecast, and wait to start the seccond offer until the first one expires, therefore applying them one-at-a-time, and only having one offer active at any point in time. I wouldn't want to risk 3 though, 18 months is a little too close to March 2022 for my liking, especially with the shiping backlog right now.

Edit:Actually, if you didn't already activate the first offer, you're already too late for 3 anyway.


----------



## mschnebly

BillyClyde said:


> I totally agree, but you should also agree it would be minimal effort to do the integration since they're the developer of each device and they already have an Android app, if nothing more than for good will and a nod to their legacy clientele still using DVRs. Not to mention all their cable partner end customers who could use a TS4K in a lightly used room or on the road to access their content.


I would agree if Tivo really wanted those DVRs around longer. I get the feeling that they don't. I think they would rather be using the Cable Cos. cloud for their DVRs.


----------



## AussieFigjam

mschnebly said:


> Some day the legacy fan base will have to come to terms that Tivo doesn't want to be in the retail DVR business.


Right; after reading some articles, I have come the the conclusion that Tivo have pivoted to a B2B company, their main focus is selling devices to other companies, mostly internet and cable companies, and not directly to any customer. This also holds for the TS4K it would seem. From here on in, if you purchase any hardware directly from Tivo, you are essentially participating in a proof-of-concept that Tivo can use as leverage to sell the device to some cable/internet company in a bulk deal.

Old customers that purchased their hardware in the past, don't fit with their business plan; the hard truth is that they shouldn't really care about you, if you get anything from them, you are depending on the generosity of the old-guard in the company, or, whatever you want also benefits their B2B plans.


----------



## Alex_7

I can confirm that this hub works with the CCGT device:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...08060c07defb78d0f5fe60d2d742a5&language=en_US

I didn't even need to use a separate higher powered power adapter, I powered the hub using the power adapter and cord that came with the chromecast! The ethernet works, although my speeds are slower compared to wifi, about half of my speed is cut down, was getting over 200mb/s using wifi, now I'm only getting about 130mb/s with a wired connection. Maybe its due to the type of ethernet cable I'm using. I don't mind as long as I'm getting a more stable connection.

The external storage also works. I'm using a 65GB usb flash drive and the hub recognized it and I formatted it as external storage. I transferred all my apps to the flash drive, feels good to never have to worry about running out of storage space.

Overall I am happy with this hub, and I recommend it to anyone wanting to use ethernet connection and expand storage with their CCGT.


----------



## krkaufman

AussieFigjam said:


> Edit:Actually, if you didn't already activate the first offer, you're already too late for 3 anyway.


Why for?


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> Why for?


My bad, looks like you can use up to 3. I'm assuming the offers must run one at-a-time on a single Netflix account, and one does not become active until the previous one finishes. Since the use-by date is March 2022, the last offer must become active before that date or it expires. Assuming sequential application, if you apply the first offer today, it runs until April 2021, then the second will run from April 2021 until October 2021, and the third runs from October 2021 to April 2022. somehow my calculations had assumed the offer must be completed by March 2022, but in fact it only needs to have been activated by that date, which allows another 6 months.

So, right, you can use up to 3. Which completely explains the Google stated limit of 3 per household.


----------



## Alex_7




----------



## aaronwt

AussieFigjam said:


> My bad, looks like you can use up to 3. I'm assuming the offers must run one at-a-time on a single Netflix account, and one does not become active until the previous one finishes. Since the use-by date is March 2022, the last offer must become active before that date or it expires. Assuming sequential application, if you apply the first offer today, it runs until April 2021, then the second will run from April 2021 until October 2021, and the third runs from October 2021 to April 2022. somehow my calculations had assumed the offer must be completed by March 2022, but in fact it only needs to have been activated by that date, which allows another 6 months.
> 
> So, right, you can use up to 3. Which completely explains the Google stated limit of 3 per household.


I guess it makes more sense for me to pick up my second Chromecast with this offer. Since it will save me more money with the Netflix deal than getting the Chromecast at $10 or so off during the Holidays.

I only wish I had ordered the first one this way. Since you can apply the $77.94 value of the Netflix offer toward the UHD plan. And my several year credit at Netflix, I had from 50% off gift cards, is running out in December.


----------



## AussieFigjam

aaronwt said:


> I guess it makes more sense for me to pick up my second Chromecast with this offer. Since it will save me more money with the Netflix deal than getting the Chromecast at $10 or so off during the Holidays.
> 
> I only wish I had ordered the first one this way. Since you can apply the $77.94 value of the Netflix offer toward the UHD plan. And my several year credit at Netflix, I had from 50% off gift cards, is running out in December.


Right, I purchased the first one as a regular device at full price (less my Google One discount) because I noticed even on day 1 there was a backlog on the Netflix offers, and I wanted at least one new Chromecast to make sure I liked it. I then grabbed 2 more with the Netflix offer, and I even applied a $10 off coupon they sent me after I purchased the first one, so I got one for $2. With the backlog in shipping, I'm still not sure I would want to go for 3 with the offer, but I have all the Chromecasts I need now.

On the upside, if you had gotten the netflix version of the Chromecast at the outset, you probably wouldn't have it yet. My next one is due early November according to the shipping estimate, but I can live with the 2 I have for now.

Also, the risk if you wait for the Black Friday deal is that you may be stuck in backlog hell, even for the regular non-offer device. I have a feeling the new Chromecast will be extremely popular, and they will have a backlog of orders for a while to come.


----------



## rczrider

AussieFigjam said:


> My bad, looks like you can use up to 3. I'm assuming the offers must run one at-a-time on a single Netflix account, and one does not become active until the previous one finishes.


I'm not disagreeing - because I certainly can't say for sure - but why do you think that's the way it works? When I redeemed the offer, it just became Netflix credit. Same as if you'd used a GC. As I said earlier, though, I suppose the codes could be (probably are) specific to this offer, thereby allowing Netflix to limit their use.

I'm going to wait for others to confirm more than one credit can be applied before I purchase a second unit. If it works like a GC, I'll buy a third unit, too. Then maybe start up a new Netflix account with more units 

At $20 net cost (assuming you're already using Netflix, which I'm guessing the average purchaser of this Chromecast is), there is literally no better value streaming device available right now. I'll keep my TS4K as my "travel" unit because it was "free" (Amazon credited my account after the second defective return and I called it quits) and in case TiVo gets its act together and makes the software something less than a dumpster fire...but I'd gladly replace my Mi Box 3 and all Fire Stick 4K units with more Chromecasts.


----------



## markp99

Anyone seeing the "Select" button fail to register?

I have seen it more than a half dozen times over the past couple weeks. The other buttons appear to all function normally. I need to LONG PRESS the select button to get it to wake up (or a reboot). Does not seem to be a hardware issue, as it will wake-up by a long-press.

Might be worth a call for a warranty replacement. (bought from Best Buy).


----------



## AussieFigjam

rczrider said:


> I'm not disagreeing - because I certainly can't say for sure - but why do you think that's the way it works? When I redeemed the offer, it just became Netflix credit. Same as if you'd used a GC. As I said earlier, though, I suppose the codes could be (probably are) specific to this offer, thereby allowing Netflix to limit their use.
> 
> I'm going to wait for others to confirm more than one credit can be applied before I purchase a second unit. If it works like a GC, I'll buy a third unit, too. Then maybe start up a new Netflix account with more units
> 
> At $20 net cost (assuming you're already using Netflix, which I'm guessing the average purchaser of this Chromecast is), there is literally no better value streaming device available right now. I'll keep my TS4K as my "travel" unit because it was "free" (Amazon credited my account after the second defective return and I called it quits) and in case TiVo gets its act together and makes the software something less than a dumpster fire...but I'd gladly replace my Mi Box 3 and all Fire Stick 4K units with more Chromecasts.


I'm not sure either, but past Netflix offers seem to work this way. Like you said, they apply it as credit to the account, but usually, they don't allow multiple credits to run simultaneously, so they "remember" that you applied the credit, but it doesn't become "active" until the previous one is used up. I'm not sure, but I'm guessing the credit expires if it didn't become active before March 2022; maybe not, but I don't want to take that risk, and 2 with this offer is enough for me anyway.

@aaronwt, you mentioned you had a bunch of gift cards on your account (same kind of thing). Did they have an expiration date? Did it just give you credit immediately, or only allow one at-a-time?


----------



## AussieFigjam

markp99 said:


> Anyone seeing the "Select" button fail to register?
> 
> I have seen it more than a half dozen times over the past couple weeks. The other buttons appear to all function normally. I need to LONG PRESS the select button to get it to wake up (or a reboot). Does not seem to be a hardware issue, as it will wake-up by a long-press.
> 
> Might be worth a call for a warranty replacement. (bought from Best Buy).


Interestingly I saw this once or twice with the TS4K, it would only happen after the device had gone in to ambient mode and was showing the rotating background pictures on the screen, hitting the select would not always wake it up, and a long-press was required. I have not seen it on the Chromecast; although I have started to experience other glitches, like a "fuzzy" screen (like the old-fashioned TV that was not tuned to any channel) when I first hit the power button after overnight downtime; that one required a hard power reset. I think the software still has a few bugs, but at least there's half a chance that Google will fix them in a reasonable time-frame.


----------



## aaronwt

AussieFigjam said:


> ...............
> @aaronwt, you mentioned you had a bunch of gift cards on your account (same kind of thing). Did they have an expiration date? Did it just give you credit immediately, or only allow one at-a-time?


I did them all at once and the credit showed up on my Netflix balance immediately. I just waited a couple of minutes between each redemption. That is what the seller on ebay said to do and I had no issues. But this was almost two years ago. I haven't seen any 50% off Netflix deals like that in a long time. I only wish I had purchased at least a hundred dollars more of those Netflix Gift cards at 50% off. It made the UHD plan, at half a price, a great deal for $8.

I did order a Google Chromecast with Google TV with the Netflix deal last night. It showed an estimated delivery of November 11/12. So does the $77.94 worth of Netflix show up with the actual device? or is a code emailed to me?


----------



## AussieFigjam

aaronwt said:


> I did them all at once and the credit showed up on my Netflix balance immediately. I just waited a couple of minutes between each redemption. That is what the seller on ebay said to do and I had no issues. But this was almost two years ago. I haven't seen any 50% off Netflix deals like that in a long time. I only wish I had purchased at least a hundred dollars more of those Netflix Gift cards at 50% off. It made the UHD plan, at half a price, a great deal for $8.
> 
> I did order a Google Chromecast with Google TV with the Netflix deal last night. It showed an estimated delivery of November 11/12. So does the $77.94 worth of Netflix show up with the actual device? or is a code emailed to me?


The code is emailed to you *after* you set up the device, and on top of that, the account name you apply the offer to must match the account name you use when you set up the device with the Netflix account. Myguess is that they generate the code (at Google) after you set up the device and create/use the Netflix account, and the code you get is specific to that account.

There is a good explanation here:

Redeem your Netflix bundle credit - Chromecast Help

It does explicitly say here there is a limit of 3, which suggests you may just be able to apply them all at once as credits, but in order to do that, you must first set up the device and log in to a netflix account on it.


----------



## rczrider

AussieFigjam said:


> The code is emailed to you *after* you set up the device, and on top of that, *the account name you apply the offer to must match the account name you use when you set up the device with the Netflix account*. Myguess is that they generate the code (at Google) after you set up the device and create/use the Netflix account, and the code you get is specific to that account.


That wasn't the case for me. The account I registered my Chromecast with and my Netflix account use different email addresses. They're not linked in any way, either (for example, no forwarding and one isn't the recovery for the other or anything). Both are Gmail, though.


----------



## krkaufman

rczrider said:


> That wasn't the case for me. The account I registered my Chromecast with and my Netflix account use different email addresses. They're not linked in any way, either (for example, no forwarding and one isn't the recovery for the other or anything). Both are Gmail, though.


I had interpreted it as meaning the* same Netflix account *as used during initial setup of the Chromecast, the step that triggers the generation of the promo code email. (e.g. If I use my Netflix account during initial setup of my CCGTV, I won't be able to gift the promo code to my sister as a Christmas present; the code has to be applied to my my Netflix account, the one used during initial setup.)


----------



## mrizzo80

Continue Watching hasn’t been very useful for me. It’s not keeping track of my Netflix shows, even when I initiate playback from the homescreen. It also needs the ability to delete entries. I don’t need old football games cluttering that row up. 

This is the best overall device from what I’ve tried, though. (Firestick 4K, TiVo Stream 4K, this)

Are any Google engineers participating in any web forums? They pop in from time to time in the YTTV subreddit. I’ve checked r/Chromecast and r/AndroidTV and didn’t see anything.


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> I had interpreted it as meaning the* same Netflix account *as used during initial setup of the Chromecast, the step that triggers the generation of the promo code email. (e.g. If I use my Netflix account during initial setup of my CCGTV, I won't be able to gift the promo code to my sister as a Christmas present; the code has to be applied to my my Netflix account, the one used during initial setup.)


Right, I think that's the way it works, although I have not tested that theory, I'm just using the same account for everything anyway. The help page mentions:

_*"The signed in account isn't eligible for this offer. Sign in with the account used to set up your Chromecast with Google TV. " This message means that you're not signed into the account you used to set up the Chromecast. *_

Which seems to suggest there is definitely a link of some kind.

Edit: As you say, I assume the point here is that you can't sell you credits to someone else and get your Chromecast for $12.


----------



## AussieFigjam

mrizzo80 said:


> Are any Google engineers participating in any web forums? They pop in from time to time in the YTTV subreddit. I've checked r/Chromecast and r/AndroidTV and didn't see anything.


Not that I have seen, apart from very occasionally, and I assume these are personal accounts for people that happen to work at Google. The best way to get feedback to the Google devs is to do it from inside the app, there is usually a "provide feedback" option of some sort (although I haven't noticed it in the launcher); these comments go directly to the app developers rather than to any support people.


----------



## Noelmel

AussieFigjam said:


> Not that I have seen, apart from very occasionally, and I assume these are personal accounts for people that happen to work at Google. The best way to get feedback to the Google devs is to do it from inside the app, there is usually a "provide feedback" option of some sort (although I haven't noticed it in the launcher); these comments go directly to the app developers rather than to any support people.


I've been looking into this too because I have no continue watching row at all and have tried every app and have triple checked all the settings and made sure everything is linked and check marked. All I could find was a number to call or a chat. I'd prefer just sending a feedback email.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

Noelmel said:


> I've been looking into this too because I have no continue watching row at all and have tried every app and have triple checked all the settings and made sure everything is linked and check marked. All I could find was a number to call or a chat. I'd prefer just sending a feedback email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I expect because there is no keyboard on the Chromecast by-default, they don't provide the feedback option. It would be nice if they at least provided a web link we could use to do it on a regular PC or Phone


----------



## Noelmel

AussieFigjam said:


> I expect because there is no keyboard on the Chromecast by-default, they don't provide the feedback option. It would be nice if they at least provided a web link we could use to do it on a regular PC or Phone


I have an iPhone so the new google tv app isn't released yet so I downloaded google home app. And was able to send feeeback from there. They had diff google device options to send feedback for. The new chromecast w google tv wasn't listed but there was reg chromecast or chromecast ultra so sent it there and asked them to forward to the correct people. Hopefully that will help

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt

AussieFigjam said:


> Right, I think that's the way it works, although I have not tested that theory, I'm just using the same account for everything anyway. The help page mentions:
> 
> _*"The signed in account isn't eligible for this offer. Sign in with the account used to set up your Chromecast with Google TV. " This message means that you're not signed into the account you used to set up the Chromecast. *_
> 
> Which seems to suggest there is definitely a link of some kind.
> 
> Edit: As you say, I assume the point here is that you can't sell you credits to someone else and get your Chromecast for $12.


So are you saying my Netflix account needs to have the same email address as my Google account? If so then I will need to temporarily change my email address for my Netflix account.


----------



## krkaufman

aaronwt said:


> So are you saying my Netflix account needs to have the same email address as my Google account? If so then I will need to temporarily change my email address for my Netflix account.


No, definitely not*. The example quoted is if one tries to redeem the Netflix promo code to a Netflix account different from the Netflix account used during the CCGTV setup process, when activating the Netflix app triggered the promo email. The promo code is locked to the Netflix account used to activate the Netflix app during the initial CCGTV setup.

* at least that's my understanding. :anguished:


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> No, definitely not. The example quoted is if one tries to redeem the Netflix promo code to a Netflix account different from the Netflix account used during the CCGTV setup process, when activating the Netflix app triggered the promo email. The promo code is locked to the Netflix account used to activate the Netflix app during the initial CCGTV setup.


Yes, I can't confirm this because all my accounts are the same and I set up Netflix on my pre-existing account when I first did the setup, but what I think happens is that you have to create or set up a netflix account during the Chromecast setup, and the account you use during setup is the one that is tied to the code that is generated and emailed to you.

There may also be a second multi-step option where you don't set up Netflix on the Chromecast, but you do setup the Chromecast, and you get an email to redeem your credits that first asks you to create a new Netflix account or log in to one before it then generates a code tied to that account that you redeem in a second step.

Ultimately, the outcome is the same, the generated code is tied to a specific Netflix account that you know the password for.


----------



## NashGuy

mrizzo80 said:


> Continue Watching hasn't been very useful for me. It's not keeping track of my Netflix shows, even when I initiate playback from the homescreen. It also needs the ability to delete entries. I don't need old football games cluttering that row up.


Yeah, the consensus view I'm getting from comments around the web is that Google TV's Continue Watching feature is a halfway-implemented flaky mess. Which is a shame. I've harped over and over about how a similar thing is the Apple TV's killer feature. (The "Up Next" queue at the very top of Apple's TV app is actually like a combination of Google TV's Watchlist and Continue Watching, except it actually works pretty well.)

It seems to me that unless the Continue Watching row works consistency across all, or nearly all, the major apps on Google TV, then folks will only use the Google TV UI as a way to browse/search for **new** things to watch. But I would bet that most viewing sessions revolve around continuing to watch a series or film that you've already started, not looking for something new. Which means that most of the time, users will find the Google TV UI to be a distraction, choosing instead to just jump directly into their various apps so that they can peruse their individual Continue Watching lists for each separate service.


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, the consensus view I'm getting from comments around the web is that Google TV's Continue Watching feature is a halfway-implemented flaky mess. Which is a shame. I've harped over and over about how a similar thing is the Apple TV's killer feature. (The "Up Next" queue at the very top of Apple's TV app is actually like a combination of Google TV's Watchlist and Continue Watching, except it actually works pretty well.)
> 
> It seems to me that unless the Continue Watching row works consistency across all, or nearly all, the major apps on Google TV, then folks will only use the Google TV UI as a way to browse/search for **new** things to watch. But I would bet that most viewing sessions revolve around continuing to watch a series or film that you've already started, not looking for something new. Which means that most of the time, users will find the Google TV UI to be a distraction, choosing instead to just jump directly into their various apps so that they can peruse their individual Continue Watching lists for each separate service.


Totally agree. I really wish they would improve this, it can't be that hard. Mine actually shows me specific videos I started to watch on Netflix, HBO Max, and YouTube TV, but never got to the end of, so I'm apparently doing better than most, but I really wish it would do the following:


find the next episode of something after I finish one
For broadcast or "serially released" shows which have new episodes each week, when a new episode is aired, and It knows I have been watching that series, it should show the new episode on "continue watching"
Automatically remove stuff that I haven't watched or haven't finished watching in some time (e.g. a month)
Allow me to manually remove things that I didn't like (e.g. I started it, but thought it was junk, but it still shows up on continue watching)
Right now, I don't often use this row, but if it was implemented well, it could be my one-click access to about 60-80% of the TV I'm watching


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> Totally agree. I really wish they would improve this, it can't be that hard. Mine actually shows me specific videos I started to watch on Netflix, HBO Max, and YouTube TV, but never got to the end of, so I'm apparently doing better than most, but I really wish it would do the following:
> 
> 
> find the next episode of something after I finish one
> For broadcast or "serially released" shows which have new episodes each week, when a new episode is aired, and It knows I have been watching that series, it should show the new episode on "continue watching"
> Automatically remove stuff that I haven't watched or haven't finished watching in some time (e.g. a month)
> Allow me to manually remove things that I didn't like (e.g. I started it, but thought it was junk, but it still shows up on continue watching)
> Right now, I don't often use this row, but if it was implemented well, it could be my one-click access to about 60-80% of the TV I'm watching


Yep. The "Up Next" queue on Apple TV does all four of those things, except for number 3, in which case the series or film just gradually gets shifted toward the (right) end of the row. The only major flaw it has is that Netflix doesn't support it. But pretty much all other on-demand apps do.

Google and the various app developers have a clear example that's been laid out and implemented by Apple for how this should work. Android has copied plenty of ideas from iOS (and vice versa) over the years. Google TV should do the same with tvOS.


----------



## Alex_7

Do your Recommendations based on your "Liked" and "watched" Movies/Shows work?


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Do your Recommendations based on your "Liked" and "watched" Movies/Shows work?


I'm really not sure. I do see "because you liked <blah>" in one of my rows from time-to-time, but beyond that, I really can't tell exactly how it plays into the recommendations if at-all.


----------



## AussieFigjam

NashGuy said:


> Yep. The "Up Next" queue on Apple TV does all four of those things, except for number 3, in which case the series or film just gradually gets shifted toward the (right) end of the row. The only major flaw it has is that Netflix doesn't support it. But pretty much all other on-demand apps do.
> 
> Google and the various app developers have a clear example that's been laid out and implemented by Apple for how this should work. Android has copied plenty of ideas from iOS (and vice versa) over the years. Google TV should do the same with tvOS.


Well this is a good sign. If Apple did a good job already, you can bet Google will try to copy it, if only because Apple did it, and they don't want it too seem like they are technically inferior. Now we just need to prod them a bit with a request like "Apple does this, why don't you?" or "I just moved over from Apple TV, that had this feature, but you don't, maybe I should move back again". Knowing Google, two things will bump the priority:

1) Apple has something that they don't
2) Users moving from one platform to the other really miss it and might move back again


----------



## mrizzo80

Bluetooth headphones actually work the way I expect them to, meaning, the volume rocker on the remote changes the volume of the headphones. I’m using AirPods. 

On FireTV and TS4k, AirPods are pinned at a loud volume that you can’t change, rendering them basically useless.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> I'm really not sure. I do see "because you liked <blah>" in one of my rows from time-to-time, but beyond that, I really can't tell exactly how it plays into the recommendations if at-all.


Yeah that's what I meant


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Yeah that's what I meant


OK, I can't find any now. I tried liking a few things, but it seems to have no effect. I thought I had seen "Because you liked" at some point, but now I only see "Because you watched", and I'm starting to doubt my memory, maybe I only ever saw "because you watched" and thought it was "because you liked". Sounds like another bug.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> OK, I can't find any now. I tried liking a few things, but it seems to have no effect. I thought I had seen "Because you liked" at some point, but now I only see "Because you watched", and I'm starting to doubt my memory, maybe I only ever saw "because you watched" and thought it was "because you liked". Sounds like another bug.


Maybe it takes time to generate?


----------



## Alex_7

Does anyone else think the chromecast remote is as slippery as a bar of soap?


----------



## tigercat74

Alex_7 said:


> Does anyone else think the chromecast remote is as slippery as a bar of soap?


Very close. I was looking for a case for it.


----------



## gkottner

Alex_7 said:


> I can confirm that this hub works with the CCGT device:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...08060c07defb78d0f5fe60d2d742a5&language=en_US


@Alex_7 Have you tried using a keyboard with it? I just purchased one and hooked it up. Tried plugging in a USB keyboard, but it was not detected. I saw no indication of any power light on the hub. The CCGTV did work however so power did pass through. It is plugged into a UPS.

Anything I missed? It is possible that the unit is defective.

Thanks


----------



## markp99

Cross-posting from Happy Hour Chromecast thread:
https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...romecast-thread.506775/page-127#post-12165159

Just got off a call w/Google support, to troubleshoot my intermittent "Select" button issue (several times per day, "Select" button press will fail to register - all other buttons are fine. Long-pressing "Select" for 3+ seconds seems to recover the function, as will re-starting the Chromecast itself).

The Tech Support guy had me RESET the remote:

1. Remove Batteries >
2. Press & Hold "Home" button >
3. Insert Batteries >
4. LED will light Steady >
5. Release "Home" button when LED begins to Pulse >
6. LED should return to Steady light (or off?)

Seemed simple enough, but the remote would never stop pulsing after the reset, would not control the Chromecast, would not prompt for re-pair action. So, I am not clear the next steps after a successful RESET; guessing I'd have to re-Pair the remote to the Chromecast, but not clear how that is accomplished as I never got quite that far. Tried fresh batteries w same response.

Remote now appears to be bricked.

Result: Provided my info, serial numbers, photo of remote & Best Buy receipt. Google will send me a replacement.


----------



## Alex_7

gkottner said:


> @Alex_7 Have you tried using a keyboard with it? I just purchased one and hooked it up. Tried plugging in a USB keyboard, but it was not detected. I saw no indication of any power light on the hub. The CCGTV did work however so power did pass through. It is plugged into a UPS.
> 
> Anything I missed? It is possible that the unit is defective.
> 
> Thanks


I have not tested a keyboard only a usb flash drive and Ethernet cable.
Are you using the chromecast power adapter and cord that came with it?
You may need more power to get the keyboard to work

EDIT: I wouldn't say it's defective just yet. It did power up your chromecast so it is working. Try connecting an Ethernet cable and see if you get a connection. Also try inserting a usb flash drive


----------



## Alex_7

tigercat74 said:


> Very close. I was looking for a case for it.


I find it very slippery I get paranoid of dropping it. I wish they made it with more grip. 
The TiVo stream and firestick remotes are great to hold in the hand


----------



## Alex_7

markp99 said:


> Cross-posting from Happy Hour Chromecast thread:
> https://www.tivocommunity.com/commu...romecast-thread.506775/page-127#post-12165159
> 
> Just got off a call w/Google support, to troubleshoot my intermittent "Select" button issue (several times per day, "Select" button press will fail to register - all other buttons are fine. Long-pressing "Select" for 3+ seconds seems to recover the function, as will re-starting the Chromecast itself).
> 
> The Tech Support guy had me RESET the remote:
> 
> 1. Remove Batteries >
> 2. Press & Hold "Home" button >
> 3. Insert Batteries >
> 4. LED will light Steady >
> 5. Release "Home" button when LED begins to Pulse >
> 6. LED should return to Steady light (or off?)
> 
> Seemed simple enough, but the remote would never stop pulsing after the reset, would not control the Chromecast, would not prompt for re-pair action. So, I am not clear the next steps after a successful RESET; guessing I'd have to re-Pair the remote to the Chromecast, but not clear how that is accomplished as I never got quite that far. Tried fresh batteries w same response.
> 
> Remote now appears to be bricked.
> 
> Result: Provided my info, serial numbers, photo of remote & Best Buy receipt. Google will send me a replacement.


The remote does feel flimsy and cheaply made, reason why I'm afraid of dropping it


----------



## BillyClyde

Speaking of remotes. Has anyone tried pairing the TiVo Stream 4K Remote yet?


----------



## Alex_7

BillyClyde said:


> Speaking of remotes. Has anyone tried pairing the TiVo Stream 4K Remote yet?


No but you can pair the firestick remote to the chromecast, so im sure the TiVo remote can be paired also


----------



## BillyClyde

Alex_7 said:


> No but you can pair the firestick remote to the chromecast, so im sure the TiVo remote can be paired also


It just seems so strange to me that ALL these people here have both streamers and won't take 5 mins out to pair and test it.


----------



## moyekj

BillyClyde said:


> It just seems so strange to me that ALL these people here have both streamers and won't take 5 mins out to pair and test it.


I have both and could test, but not sure how to enter pairing mode and then undoing it.
How do you pair it to the Chromecast?
And more importantly, how to pair the TS4K and Chromecast units back to their native remotes once done testing?


----------



## Noelmel

BillyClyde said:


> It just seems so strange to me that ALL these people here have both streamers and won't take 5 mins out to pair and test it.


I have both too and wanted to but honestly it took me so long to get my tivo remote to pair with the stream 4K in the first place to control my older tv I'm afraid to try it on the chromecast and mess it up lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

I just paired mine. It works OK, but not perfect. Issues encountered:
*not all d-pad clicks trigger; almost like it stutters after several clicks in a row 
*tv volume didn’t work; didn’t investigate 
*google services don’t behave properly (audio and video stutters, loss of sync, etc); repeatable in YT, YTTV, and Play Store content launched from homescreen (maybe google is having an outage, but if not, this is a showstopper)

Channel up/down appears to work in YTTV. Google Assistant works. 

This is all just a cursory review so don’t make decisions based on this. Typing this on a phone, too.


----------



## mrizzo80

moyekj said:


> I have both and could test, but not sure how to enter pairing mode and then undoing it.
> How do you pair it to the Chromecast?
> And more importantly, how to pair the TS4K and Chromecast units back to their native remotes once done testing?


Press TiVo + Back button til it blinks red. Both remotes worked on GTV simultaneously. TiVo is in a drawer but assume it would work just fine if I fired it up.

I had to reboot GTV to fix the google services issues I encountered.


----------



## mrizzo80

If anyone knows how to use Button Mapper to mimic channel up/down in something like YTTV, please share. I tried a couple options that didn’t work out. I’m thinking a long press on d-pad up/down would be a good trigger.


----------



## moyekj

mrizzo80 said:


> Press TiVo + Back button til it blinks red. Both remotes worked on GTV simultaneously. TiVo is in a drawer but assume it would work just fine if I fired it up.
> 
> I had to reboot GTV to fix the google services issues I encountered.


OK thanks, so you're saying I don't have to re-pair to TS4K unit once done and the Chromecast remote should continue working right?


----------



## moyekj

mrizzo80 said:


> Press TiVo + Back button til it blinks red. Both remotes worked on GTV simultaneously. TiVo is in a drawer but assume it would work just fine if I fired it up.
> 
> I had to reboot GTV to fix the google services issues I encountered.


I held down "TiVo + Back buttons" and after a few seconds LED light went solid red (not blinking red), then amber blinking for a couple of seconds. After that though it didn't work on my Chromecast. Chromecast remote still works. And TiVo remote still works on TS4K.


----------



## gkottner

Alex_7 said:


> I have not tested a keyboard only a usb flash drive and Ethernet cable.
> Are you using the chromecast power adapter and cord that came with it?
> You may need more power to get the keyboard to work
> 
> EDIT: I wouldn't say it's defective just yet. It did power up your chromecast so it is working. Try connecting an Ethernet cable and see if you get a connection. Also try inserting a usb flash drive


OK ... I'm REALLY embarrassed about this  It seems my cute little kitty cat had decided that she loved chewing on the CCGTV power cable. Apparently my moving the cable caused it to finally short out. With a brand new cable in place all now works correctly. I do not use ethernet so I cannot confirm that, but a USB Logitech 400 mouse/keyboard combo works perfectly.

Thanks for the reply @Alex_7


----------



## Noelmel

It's a miracle after weeks of trying multiple shows from every app the continue watching row finally showed up! I didn't do anything diff. Sent chromecast feedback thru the google home app a few days ago. Never got a response but I'd like to think that had something to do with it. Probably not and its just a coincidence lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> I held down "TiVo + Back buttons" and after a few seconds LED light went solid red (not blinking red), then amber blinking for a couple of seconds. After that though it didn't work on my Chromecast. Chromecast remote still works. And TiVo remote still works on TS4K.


I got TS4K remote to control Chromecast. You have to go to Settings, Remotes & Accessories and choose "+ Pair remote or accessory" menu item. Then do the TiVo+back button hold on TiVo remote. It will show up on screen, then you have to use Chromecast remote to select it and add "TiVo Remote". So now "TiVo Remote" is listed under "ACCESSORIES" in that screen and there are options to rename, forget, disconnect.

However, using TiVo remote it's quite flakey, missing several button presses. For example, if I quickly press left or right several of the presses don't register correctly, whereas with Chromecast remote I don't have any such trouble, so I would not use TS4K remote under normal circumstances, just good as a backup.

EDIT: After a minute or two it looks like button press recognition from TS4K remote did improve and seemed pretty reliable. Would probably have to use for a long time to get real verdict on it.


----------



## moyekj

FYI, on "Continue Watching". I have confirmed at least for HBO Max recordings, that I MUST launch to show from Chromecast itself in order for Continue Watching to get an entry for it. If I launch shows within HBO Max itself they don't end up on Chromecast Continue Watching. To me I think this is good/expected behavior.


----------



## BillyClyde

moyekj said:


> I got TS4K remote to control Chromecast. You have to go to Settings, Remotes & Accessories and choose "+ Pair remote or accessory" menu item. Then do the TiVo+back button hold on TiVo remote. It will show up on screen, then you have to use Chromecast remote to select it and add "TiVo Remote". So now "TiVo Remote" is listed under "ACCESSORIES" in that screen and there are options to rename, forget, disconnect.
> 
> However, using TiVo remote it's quite flakey, missing several button presses. For example, if I quickly press left or right several of the presses don't register correctly, whereas with Chromecast remote I don't have any such trouble, so I would not use TS4K remote under normal circumstances, just good as a backup.
> 
> EDIT: After a minute or two it looks like button press recognition from TS4K remote did improve and seemed pretty reliable. Would probably have to use for a long time to get real verdict on it.


Thanks so much for testing and reporting your findings.

Can you confirm which buttons work when using the TS4K remote?


----------



## Alex_7

gkottner said:


> OK ... I'm REALLY embarrassed about this  It seems my cute little kitty cat had decided that she loved chewing on the CCGTV power cable. Apparently my moving the cable caused it to finally short out. With a brand new cable in place all now works correctly. I do not use ethernet so I cannot confirm that, but a USB Logitech 400 mouse/keyboard combo works perfectly.
> 
> Thanks for the reply @Alex_7


No problem, glad it worked out for you!


----------



## moyekj

BillyClyde said:


> Thanks so much for testing and reporting your findings.
> 
> Can you confirm which buttons work when using the TS4K remote?


The standard buttons such as all 4 arrows, select, back, circle is what I tried. I didn't try others such as skip, voice, numbers, or channel up/down.


----------



## moyekj

moyekj said:


> FYI, on "Continue Watching". I have confirmed at least for HBO Max recordings, that I MUST launch to show from Chromecast itself in order for Continue Watching to get an entry for it. If I launch shows within HBO Max itself they don't end up on Chromecast Continue Watching. To me I think this is good/expected behavior.


It looks to be inconsistent. After launching and watching 1 episode and coming back to home page I did see Continue Watching, and launched from there to watch another couple of episodes of an HBO Max show. But then returning back to home page the series disappeared from Continue Watching even though I was not done with the show or even the season. So appears to be flaky.


----------



## Tony1965

Was really bummed that Chromecast with Google TV downmixes DD 5.1 to PCM Stereo for live broadcasts. I think that's a deal killer for me. I guess I have to keep my Edge with horrible Cable Card support from Spectrum. Tivo Stream 4k just doesn't live up to the hype with Sling. If Tivo Stream 4k would offer YTTV (Google TV), I would jump ship in a heartbeat, and why they went with Sling and the underlying code is android makes no sense. I might even jump ship if Tivo 4k Stream had YTTV, even without DD 5.1 on live broadcasts.


----------



## 241705

Tony1965 said:


> ...I might even jump ship if Tivo 4k Stream had YTTV, even without DD 5.1 on live broadcasts.


It's Android TV, so you can install apps such as YTTV.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Tony1965 said:


> Was really bummed that Chromecast with Google TV downmixes DD 5.1 to PCM Stereo for live broadcasts. I think that's a deal killer for me. I guess I have to keep my Edge with horrible Cable Card support from Spectrum. Tivo Stream 4k just doesn't live up to the hype with Sling. If Tivo Stream 4k would offer YTTV (Google TV), I would jump ship in a heartbeat, and why they went with Sling and the underlying code is android makes no sense. I might even jump ship if Tivo 4k Stream had YTTV, even without DD 5.1 on live broadcasts.


Like the previous post said, you can install YTTV on the TS4K, and you can even side-load the new Google TV launcher on the TS4k (although it doesn't work perfectly). If you do that, you would end up with pretty much the Chromecast interface on the TS4K.

I'm interested what exactly the TS4K has that Chromecast doesn't. When you say "live broadcast", are you talking about streaming a live channel from an OTT provider such as Sling or YTTV, or something else? does it happen for playback of DVRd content from those providers, or only live channels? I'm going to guess this is a limitation of the software (e.g. YTTV just doesn't do it), rather than something that is specific to the ATV hardware, especially if it basically works, but doesn't do it in some cases.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Like the previous post said, you can install YTTV on the TS4K, and you can even side-load the new Google TV launcher on the TS4k (although it doesn't work perfectly). If you do that, you would end up with pretty much the Chromecast interface on the TS4K.
> 
> I'm interested what exactly the TS4K has that Chromecast doesn't. When you say "live broadcast", are you talking about streaming a live channel from an OTT provider such as Sling or YTTV, or something else? does it happen for playback of DVRd content from those providers, or only live channels? I'm going to guess this is a limitation of the software (e.g. YTTV just doesn't do it), rather than something that is specific to the ATV hardware, especially if it basically works, but doesn't do it in some cases.


Yeah, it's a YTTV limitation, see here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/youtubetv/comments/aq3rix

Looks like DD5.1 is coming, but no ETA, and it might already work on some on-demand content.

@Tony1965, I'm assuming you are using some kind of cable supported app (e.g. Xfinity) to stream live content on to ATV, or some other streaming device right now, and it works with DD5.1. That being the case, looks like you are stuck with that for the time being if DD5.1 is a must-have. YTTV will install perfectly well on TS4K if you go that route, I used it for several months on TS4K before I switched to Chromecast, and it was flawless; of course it is not integrated with the "Live" features of the Tivo stream app, but it works fine if you don't care about that.

If you are going with YTTV, then you are better off using a Chromecast anyway because on that platform it is integrated. But you won't get DD5.1 either way until YTTV eventually implements it.


----------



## aaronwt

I'll need to check out YTTV again. I see they included four free months when I purchased a Tab S6 lite from Samsung a couple of weeks ago. But I think I need to redeem it from the actual tablet?


----------



## AussieFigjam

aaronwt said:


> I'll need to check out YTTV again. I see they included four free months when I purchased a Tab S6 lite from Samsung a couple of weeks ago. But I think I need to redeem it from the actual tablet?


Maybe, but once you redeem it and set up an account, it will work anywhere, including on ATV platforms like TS4K and Chromecast, you just need to install the app and log in.

I really like YTTV, it has been completely flawless for me for about 3 years now, apart from one or two outages for an hour or so. I never get any pixelation or slow down, and the picture is always perfect and starts almost instantly. Having said that I have fiber Gigabit with a 4ms ping time and zero ms jitter, and I live in Silicon Valley, really close to the Google servers, so it may not be a typical example, but it does demonstrate that any issues are not down to their servers.

YTTV is more expensive that most OTT MVPD live services, but it is still half what I was paying for Cable after adding in all the extras for broadcast taxes, a DVR unit, and more boxes for other TVs; and it has some things that are important to me; it has all the channels I want, and it has unlimited DVR capacity and unlimited simultaneous recordings (something cable could never do). Once you drink the unlimited recordings kool-aid you can never go back, it changes your whole viewing habit; I record everything I think I might have some chance of watching, including the News, just so I never have to watch a TV ad ever again, or watch anything when the broadcaster shows it.

If you don't use lots of DVR and you don't need some of the channels, then you might consider TV Now from AT&T, their $55 package has a decent amount of DVR and a reasonable number of channels, and their service is also very reliable. Hulu + Live TV is also good, but it costs just as much as YTTV when you add in the DVR, and you don't get as much DVR. I would avoid Sling, it is definitely at the bottom of the pile (BTW: I have tried all the services over the years, and I settled on YTTV).


----------



## mrizzo80

aaronwt said:


> I'll need to check out YTTV again. I see they included four free months when I purchased a Tab S6 lite from Samsung a couple of weeks ago. But I think I need to redeem it from the actual tablet?


That's worth about $250. What do you currently use for pay TV?


----------



## Tony1965

AussieFigjam said:


> Like the previous post said, you can install YTTV on the TS4K, and you can even side-load the new Google TV launcher on the TS4k (although it doesn't work perfectly). If you do that, you would end up with pretty much the Chromecast interface on the TS4K.
> 
> I'm interested what exactly the TS4K has that Chromecast doesn't. When you say "live broadcast", are you talking about streaming a live channel from an OTT provider such as Sling or YTTV, or something else? does it happen for playback of DVRd content from those providers, or only live channels? I'm going to guess this is a limitation of the software (e.g. YTTV just doesn't do it), rather than something that is specific to the ATV hardware, especially if it basically works, but doesn't do it in some cases.


Good points from both especially side loading. When I refer to "live broadcast" i am referring to live local feeds as well as my normal cable selection, HBO, Bravo, Cinemax, etc. DD 5.1 is not implemented in any of these. I do get DD 5.1 and some Atmos content with some of the streaming apps, Netflix, HBO Max for example. Other streaming platforms such as Vudu, and Amazon don't do it. It's very frustrating as I can't make full use of my home entertainment system.


----------



## Tony1965

AussieFigjam said:


> Maybe, but once you redeem it and set up an account, it will work anywhere, including on ATV platforms like TS4K and Chromecast, you just need to install the app and log in.
> 
> I really like YTTV, it has been completely flawless for me for about 3 years now, apart from one or two outages for an hour or so. I never get any pixelation or slow down, and the picture is always perfect and starts almost instantly. Having said that I have fiber Gigabit with a 4ms ping time and zero ms jitter, and I live in Silicon Valley, really close to the Google servers, so it may not be a typical example, but it does demonstrate that any issues are not down to their servers.
> 
> YTTV is more expensive that most OTT MVPD live services, but it is still half what I was paying for Cable after adding in all the extras for broadcast taxes, a DVR unit, and more boxes for other TVs; and it has some things that are important to me; it has all the channels I want, and it has unlimited DVR capacity and unlimited simultaneous recordings (something cable could never do). Once you drink the unlimited recordings kool-aid you can never go back, it changes your whole viewing habit; I record everything I think I might have some chance of watching, including the News, just so I never have to watch a TV ad ever again, or watch anything when the broadcaster shows it.
> 
> If you don't use lots of DVR and you don't need some of the channels, then you might consider TV Now from AT&T, their $55 package has a decent amount of DVR and a reasonable number of channels, and their service is also very reliable. Hulu + Live TV is also good, but it costs just as much as YTTV when you add in the DVR, and you don't get as much DVR. I would avoid Sling, it is definitely at the bottom of the pile (BTW: I have tried all the services over the years, and I settled on YTTV).


I love the unlimited DVR functionality but if we had more granular controls as to what get's recorded i.e. New episodes only, being able to delete what has been watched to clean up the interface, and not recording every time something airs, this would be the holy grail.


----------



## Alex_7

I had YouTube tv, and what I didn’t like was the UI seemed a bit cluttered and hard to maneuver around to find things I wanted to watch


----------



## aaronwt

mrizzo80 said:


> That's worth about $250. What do you currently use for pay TV?


I use a combination of FiOS Custom TV, Philo, and Hulu commercial free.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Tony1965 said:


> I love the unlimited DVR functionality but if we had more granular controls as to what get's recorded i.e. New episodes only, being able to delete what has been watched to clean up the interface, and not recording every time something airs, this would be the holy grail.





Alex_7 said:


> I had YouTube tv, and what I didn't like was the UI seemed a bit cluttered and hard to maneuver around to find things I wanted to watch


Both very good points, and this is my one complaint about YTTV, you just can't delete anything, or record only new episodes, and once you get in to the "record anything that moves" habit, it's sometimes hard to find things because of the cluttered interface and lack of filtering; that's what I was hoping the new Google TV launcher would help with, and it does to an extent, but it still needs a lot of work in this area.

I don't think I would ever go back to Cable or Satellite now, they have fleeced me for far too long for me to trust them any more, and of the OTT providers, even with its flaws, YTTV is still the best for me. What I have found is that this really comes down to channels provided and DVR capability, and basically not much else. Either the provider gives you all the channels you want or it doesn't, and if it doesn't, then it is already a non-contender; and either it gives you enough DVR or it doesn't, and if it doesn't then it is a non-contender. Unless you only watch a few channels (in which case I would advise and OTA card and Plex), there is usually only one or two providers to choose from that give you what you want. For me YTTV was the only provider that gave me all the channels my family watches, and enough DVR to keep them all happy (and the 9 months to watch it before it is deleted); but other people may have more choice based on these 2 factors.


----------



## AussieFigjam

aaronwt said:


> I use a combination of FiOS Custom TV, Philo, and Hulu commercial free.


With YTTV, you can pretty much ditch Philo unless you watch A&E a lot. Back in the early days of YTTV, when they hadn't negotiated any deals with Discovery and some other providers, I had both YTTV and Philo to give a perfect combination of channels with close to zero overlap, but after they added the channels and bumped the price, I dropped Philo; almost all the channels are now on YTTV, except for A&E, and a few others I don't care about.

When I first switched from cable, I made a spreadsheet that listed all the channels my family watched down the side, and each of the OTT providers across the top, plus my current cable provider in the first column, and then checkmarked the box if the provider has the channel, with an extra row at the bottom for "Has DVR", and a "Total" row at the end with price (including DVR). It's a good way to see if you can give up cable or not, and how much you would save. For me, at the time, a combination of YTTV and Philo did the trick for half the price of the cable provider. "Number of TVs" is also a consideration if you are comparing against cable since they usually charge a monthly fee for each extra box.

Edit: surprisingly (or not), we only watch about 20 channels, but in order to get them all, we had to buy almost the top cable package. Don't ya love cable companies


----------



## Alex_7

Harmony remote and firestick remote works on the CCGT


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Both very good points, and this is my one complaint about YTTV, you just can't delete anything, or record only new episodes, and once you get in to the "record anything that moves" habit, it's sometimes hard to find things because of the cluttered interface and lack of filtering; that's what I was hoping the new Google TV launcher would help with, and it does to an extent, but it still needs a lot of work in this area.
> 
> I don't think I would ever go back to Cable or Satellite now, they have fleeced me for far too long for me to trust them any more, and of the OTT providers, even with its flaws, YTTV is still the best for me. What I have found is that this really comes down to channels provided and DVR capability, and basically not much else. Either the provider gives you all the channels you want or it doesn't, and if it doesn't, then it is already a non-contender; and either it gives you enough DVR or it doesn't, and if it doesn't then it is a non-contender. Unless you only watch a few channels (in which case I would advise and OTA card and Plex), there is usually only one or two providers to choose from that give you what you want. For me YTTV was the only provider that gave me all the channels my family watches, and enough DVR to keep them all happy (and the 9 months to watch it before it is deleted); but other people may have more choice based on these 2 factors.


Interesting to see Tmobile has entered into the tv streaming game:

T-Mobile expands into live internet TV with new TVision streaming service

T-Mobile Unveils Its New TVision and TVision HUB | Cord Cutters News

They're even releasing a new android based streaming device



















































Some specs on the Hub:










Android TV Guide - T-Mobile - TVision HUB


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Interesting to see Tmobile has entered into the tv streaming game:
> 
> T-Mobile expands into live internet TV with new TVision streaming service
> 
> T-Mobile Unveils Its New TVision and TVision HUB | Cord Cutters News
> 
> They're even releasing a new android based streaming device


Interesting. Yet again, another provider has failed to negotiate with CBS, which always plays hardball (probably because they want people to buy their service). It doesn't have enough DVR, or CBS, and one or two other channels are missing, so not good for me, but more competition doesn't harm. Their Philo-style offering will save a few bucks over Philo if you're in the market for that.

Hopefully, this market starts to settle down over the next few years, and both streaming and OTT will reduce to a few providers; the market is getting way too crowded because everyone sees the trend and wants a slice of the pie. In 10 years, the next generation (Gen Alpha?) will be saying "Remember when people had to buy TV from a cable provider, I wonder what ever happened to those guys"; of course, they would all be pure internet providers by then.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Interesting. Yet again, another provider has failed to negotiate with CBS, which always plays hardball (probably because they want people to buy their service). It doesn't have enough DVR, or CBS, and one or two other channels are missing, so not good for me, but more competition doesn't harm. Their Philo-style offering will save a few bucks over Philo if you're in the market for that.
> 
> Hopefully, this market starts to settle down over the next few years, and both streaming and OTT will reduce to a few providers; the market is getting way too crowded because everyone sees the trend and wants a slice of the pie. In 10 years, the next generation (Gen Alpha?) will be saying "Remember when people had to buy TV from a cable provider, I wonder what ever happened to those guys"; of course, they would all be pure internet providers by then.


the "Customers will only be able to watch multiple TVs simultaneously while within the same home." restriction is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> the "Customers will only be able to watch multiple TVs simultaneously while within the same home." restriction is a deal breaker for me.


I run my own VPN server which gives me an IP inside my home, so I can watch U.S. TV when I'm in other countries, and so my Aussie family can watch U.S. TV (amongst other reasons), so I could easily work around this.

I have a feeling this won't be that popular for a number of reasons, but I'm sure there is some covert reason that T-mobile have launched it.


----------



## NashGuy

AussieFigjam said:


> Interesting. Yet again, another provider has failed to negotiate with CBS, which always plays hardball (probably because they want people to buy their service). It doesn't have enough DVR, or CBS, and one or two other channels are missing, so not good for me, but more competition doesn't harm. Their Philo-style offering will save a few bucks over Philo if you're in the market for that.


You can always add CBS AA (soon to be Paramount+) to get CBS live and on-demand (plus a lot of additional stuff) for $6/mo (or $10/mo ad-free). Of course, then you have to switch apps and UIs...


----------



## aaronwt

AussieFigjam said:


> With YTTV, you can pretty much ditch Philo unless you watch A&E a lot. Back in the early days of YTTV, when they hadn't negotiated any deals with Discovery and some other providers, I had both YTTV and Philo to give a perfect combination of channels with close to zero overlap, but after they added the channels and bumped the price, I dropped Philo; almost all the channels are now on YTTV, except for A&E, and a few others I don't care about.
> 
> When I first switched from cable, I made a spreadsheet that listed all the channels my family watched down the side, and each of the OTT providers across the top, plus my current cable provider in the first column, and then checkmarked the box if the provider has the channel, with an extra row at the bottom for "Has DVR", and a "Total" row at the end with price (including DVR). It's a good way to see if you can give up cable or not, and how much you would save. For me, at the time, a combination of YTTV and Philo did the trick for half the price of the cable provider. "Number of TVs" is also a consideration if you are comparing against cable since they usually charge a monthly fee for each extra box.
> 
> Edit: surprisingly (or not), we only watch about 20 channels, but in order to get them all, we had to buy almost the top cable package. Don't ya love cable companies


I liked YTTV when I last tried it but the price was high. And that was before the most recent price increase. So now it costs even more.
Plus I need to keep Tv on FiOS anyway. SInce if I drop anything from my $80 triple play($91 after all taxes, fees, and one cable card) of TV, phone, and gigabit internet my price increases.


----------



## AussieFigjam

aaronwt said:


> I liked YTTV when I last tried it but the price was high. And that was before the most recent price increase. So now it costs even more.
> Plus I need to keep Tv on FiOS anyway. SInce if I drop anything from my $80 triple play($91 after all taxes, fees, and one cable card) of TV, phone, and gigabit internet my price increases.


Oh the joys of cable lock-in  But you do seem to have a good deal, I'm paying $60 for my fiber Gigabit plus phone, and $65 for YTTV, so I'm looking at $125 for the same thing, but I do get free HBO Max, which still doesn't make up for the difference. Is this a special "intro" offer, or the real full price?

It is possible to get really good deals from the cable company by threatening to cancel when the price goes up, but I wonder how many time you can get away with that.

I don't have the option of FIOS, they don't operate in my area; I get my fiber gigabit internet from AT&T, and I'm completely free of my Cable company (which is Comcast for me), and I have no contract, cancel anytime.


----------



## Alex_7

Dynalink Android TV dongle costs $50 w/ ADT-3 hardware - 9to5Google

$50 price point, Netflix prime video support, runs Android TV 10


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Dynalink Android TV dongle costs $50 w/ ADT-3 hardware - 9to5Google
> 
> $50 price point, Netflix prime video support, runs Android TV 10


I like that there are so many new ATV boxes hitting the market at this price-point. I think ATV has finally come of age, and with the right support from Google, it could take over the market from Roku. Memories of the old days of iPhone dominance come to mind, now Android owns more than 80% of the smartphone market worldwide. I just hope they learned their lesson from the phones, and they manage to keep all these devices on a single consolidated platform, and don't let the vendors do any customizations.


----------



## rczrider

Alex_7 said:


> Dynalink Android TV dongle costs $50 w/ ADT-3 hardware - 9to5Google
> 
> $50 price point, Netflix prime video support, runs Android TV 10


Since we found out the Chromecast / Sabrina has a third-gen SoC, I'm not sure what value there is in purchasing a dongle based on an older SoC for the same price. Of course, as we've all seen by now, software and support can make or break a device, regardless of hardware.


----------



## AussieFigjam

rczrider said:


> Since we found out the Chromecast / Sabrina has a third-gen SoC, I'm not sure what value there is in purchasing a dongle based on an older SoC for the same price. Of course, as we've all seen by now, software and support can make or break a device, regardless of hardware.


Right, after Google introduced their own hardware, anything else becomes a tough sell; you would assume that Google will keep their own device up-to-date with patches, security fixes, and the latest version of the OS, which means they won't be beaten on the software front, especially if they don't allow customizations. This really only leaves 2 reasons to buy anything else


It's cheaper. The Mi Stick went this route; I have one, but I would not recommend buying it, even at the $38 price-point I paid, it's worth the extra money to get a Chromecast
It's a much higher-end device which is capable of other things (e.g. Faster gaming). The Shield went this route, and it seems to have worked out well for them.
Of course, as with the TS4K, there may be a B2B play here, and these guys may have a market strategy that involves selling subsidized devices to a third-party (e.g. the local cable company, or some other video provider worldwide that wants to get in to streaming).


----------



## BillyClyde

Alex_7 said:


> Dynalink Android TV dongle costs $50 w/ ADT-3 hardware - 9to5Google
> 
> $50 price point, Netflix prime video support, runs Android TV 10


Why such a large remote with so much open real estate being wasted? Why not either a smaller form factor streaming style remote or add number and play/stop/pause buttons on the existing remote? Makes no sense.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

On these remotes instead of Netflix,YouTube,and google button shortcuts wish it would say favorite apps button and then you could assign you favorite apps. I know you can use button mapper but it would be a nice feature. All about the advertising.


----------



## Alex_7




----------



## AussieFigjam

fattymcbuckles said:


> On these remotes instead of Netflix,YouTube,and google button shortcuts wish it would say favorite apps button and then you could assign you favorite apps. I know you can use button mapper but it would be a nice feature. All about the advertising.


On the Chromecast, if you long press the YouTube button, you can switch between YouTube, YouTube TV, and I think YouTube Music. I set mine to YouTube TV as soon as I got it. Netflix and YouTube TV are my favorite apps, so I'm set, but it does demonstrate that it's pretty easy to do this in software; it would be nice if the list was longer, and they allowed you to map the Netflix button too, but then they probably wouldn't have the Netflix deal they have


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> On the Chromecast, if you long press the YouTube button, you can switch between YouTube, YouTube TV, and I think YouTube Music. I set mine to YouTube TV as soon as I got it. Netflix and YouTube TV are my favorite apps, so I'm set, but it does demonstrate that it's pretty easy to do this in software; it would be nice if the list was longer, and they allowed you to map the Netflix button too, but then they probably wouldn't have the Netflix deal they have


Another nice thing about the Chromecast (not sure if it's ATV10, or the launcher that does this) is that you can jump directly to the previous app using the back button, and it keeps playing where it left off. This combined with the favorites button makes for a better experience; you can be watching something on YTTV, and then hit the Netflix button to start something there, and then when you hit the back button or another favorites button, it jumps directly back to what you were playing on the previous app, and continues playing it. I haven't explored this feature fully yet, and I'm not sure if a continual switch back-and-forth is possible, but it's a nice touch....it kind-of feels like channel flipping on traditional TV


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Another nice thing about the Chromecast (not sure if it's ATV10, or the launcher that does this) is that you can jump directly to the previous app using the back button, and it keeps playing where it left off. This combined with the favorites button makes for a better experience; you can be watching something on YTTV, and then hit the Netflix button to start something there, and then when you hit the back button or another favorites button, it jumps directly back to what you were playing on the previous app, and continues playing it. I haven't explored this feature fully yet, and I'm not sure if a continual switch back-and-forth is possible, but it's a nice touch....it kind-of feels like channel flipping on traditional TV


You can use the button mapper app and set one of the remote buttons as an open last app button


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> You can use the button mapper app and set one of the remote buttons as an open last app button


Maybe I'll give that a try. Seems like the "BacK' button does that in some cases on the Chromecast, but I have noticed it is not consistent.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Maybe I'll give that a try. Seems like the "BacK' button does that in some cases on the Chromecast, but I have noticed it is not consistent.


I'll give the back button a try, but you should set it to where maybe you long press the back button and it sends you to the recent app you had open so its more consistent, the button mapper is a great app that works most of the time


----------



## mrizzo80

Good idea on the back button. Looks like that is a pro feature. I went to buy it but google makes you add your password before purchases. You can make it pin-based, but you have to enter your password in order to do that. 

I don’t see any place online to update that. I hate entering my very robust passwords via TV keyboards. I don’t even like to enter an 8 character password with that method. 

EDIT: Is there anyway to enter the password in the google home app and fling it to the tv? You can do that on FireTV.


----------



## Alex_7

mrizzo80 said:


> Good idea on the back button. Looks like that is a pro feature. I went to buy it but google makes you add your password before purchases. You can make it pin-based, but you have to enter your password in order to do that.
> 
> I don't see any place online to update that. I hate entering my very robust passwords via TV keyboards. I don't even like to enter an 8 character password with that method.


I've never paid for button mapper, it should let you map your buttons for free


----------



## mrizzo80

Alex_7 said:


> I've never paid for button mapper, it should let you map your buttons for free


Looks like it's a pro feature. I almost never buy apps, but I don't mind sending the dev team $5 for Button Mapper.


----------



## mrizzo80

Evidently it still lets you customize the back button via the “add button” functionality. But doing a long press override to “last app” doesn’t work as intended. Or maybe it’s not really executing the override because it’s a pro feature. If anyone gets it working, please share.


----------



## Alex_7

mrizzo80 said:


> Evidently it still lets you customize the back button via the "add button" functionality. But doing a long press override to "last app" doesn't work as intended. Or maybe it's not really executing the override because it's a pro feature. If anyone gets it working, please share.


Try setting a double tap instead of long press command


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Try setting a double tap instead of long press command


Yeah, I had the same issue with the Netflix button, long press would override back to Netflix on release. I used double tap instead.


----------



## AussieFigjam

mrizzo80 said:


> Good idea on the back button. Looks like that is a pro feature. I went to buy it but google makes you add your password before purchases. You can make it pin-based, but you have to enter your password in order to do that.
> 
> I don't see any place online to update that. I hate entering my very robust passwords via TV keyboards. I don't even like to enter an 8 character password with that method.
> 
> EDIT: Is there anyway to enter the password in the google home app and fling it to the tv? You can do that on FireTV.


You should be able to buy it on your phone using your fingerprint as authentication and then just install or update on ATV under the same account


----------



## Alex_7




----------



## AussieFigjam

2 issues I have spotted with Button Mapper on the Chromecast:

1) long press also seems to have a trigger on button release on this platform which is not taken account of in Button Mapper, which means you can't remap any buttons with long press. What seems to happen is that it launches the remapped app, but when you release the button, it switches back to its original definition. I only tried this with the Netflix button, but anecdotal posts seem to indicate it happens with other buttons.

2) You cannot remap the YouTube button. Either double press or long press on this button just brings up the Google menu asking which YouTube app you would like to map this button to, remapping either of these actions has no effect. I assume this is because Google already remapped it by default. I have not tried remapping single press, but I suspect it doesn't work either.

having said that, these are no showstoppers, and this is a great app for ATV remotes, thanks @Alex_7.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> 2 issues I have spotted with Button Mapper on the Chromecast:
> 
> 1) long press also seems to have a trigger on button release on this platform which is not taken account of in Button Mapper, which means you can't remap any buttons with long press. What seems to happen is that it launches the remapped app, but when you release the button, it switches back to its original definition. I only tried this with the Netflix button, but anecdotal posts seem to indicate it happens with other buttons.
> 
> 2) You cannot remap the YouTube button. Either double press or long press on this button just brings up the Google menu asking which YouTube app you would like to map this button to, remapping either of these actions has no effect. I assume this is because Google already remapped it by default. I have not tried remapping single press, but I suspect it doesn't work either.
> 
> having said that, these are no showstoppers, and this is a great app for ATV remotes, thanks @Alex_7.


No problem, it does work better with the tivo stream


----------



## 241705

blackngold75 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I found the bundle in stock, so I figured "why not?". I subscribe to Netflix already, so with the bundle the cost of the device is about $12! May be a while before I see it, though: the order details indicate that I won't receive it until early November.


I received notice that my order has shipped. I should have it by the end of the week.


----------



## AussieFigjam

blackngold75 said:


> I received notice that my order has shipped. I should have it by the end of the week.


Just received and set up my second one, and multiple credits do appear to work....Nice

It simply credits my account with $83.94 (presumably including tax), and then when I check under "My Account" tells me I'm fully paid up until December 2021 because of my credit. I'm going to go grab another one; Chromecast for $10 can't be beat.


----------



## Alex_7

Anyone else having trouble updating the “Android System Webview app” from the play store?

there seems to be a bug that won’t allow the app to update it gets stuck on updating.
My only workaround is to manually download and install the updated version from apk mirror.


----------



## krkaufman

AussieFigjam said:


> It simply credits my account with $83.94 (presumably including tax)


That's a little surprising, given the terms state "total current value $77.94."


----------



## AussieFigjam

krkaufman said:


> That's a little surprising, given the terms state "total current value $77.94."


Yeah, I was a little surprised until I worked out that, in order to get 6 months credit in my state (California), it needed to also credit the sales tax on the service, which, of course, I had already paid for when I bought the Chromecast. Each month, it now deducts $12.99 plus tax from my credit, and it will all be used in 6 months (12 months with both credits), and I pay $77.94 plus $6 tax from my credit..

Seems fair, since I already paid the tax when I purchased the Chromecast, and I would be swindled out of money otherwise.

I would guess that what you get credited varies based on what you were actually charged when you purchased the device for this portion of the cost, which would be $77.94 plus tax. This varies by state.


----------



## AussieFigjam

AussieFigjam said:


> Just received and set up my second one, and multiple credits do appear to work....Nice
> 
> It simply credits my account with $83.94 (presumably including tax), and then when I check under "My Account" tells me I'm fully paid up until December 2021 because of my credit. I'm going to go grab another one; Chromecast for $10 can't be beat.


They shipped my new order this morning for the Chromecast Netflix package, which I only ordered yesterday afternoon, so it looks like they have finally caught up with demand, and the orders are shipping pretty much immediately. I'm now maxed out on this offer with 3; I fully expect it will give me an error when I attempt to buy another one, but I'm not likely to try since when this one arrives, I will have 4 Chromecasts (and 18 months Netflix credit).

So, with my Google One credit, I ended up picking up 3 Chromecasts for $10 each


----------



## Alex_7

A few weeks later with the new chromecast, my hype has died down for it, I like it so far but the Google TV aspect of it has let me down.
The recommendations and watchlist need A LOT of work. Doesn't come close to Reelgood as a decent streaming aggregator. I've selected watched and hit the like thumbs up on content I've seen to build my recommendations but I have yet to see a "Because you liked ___" row. There are not enough genres to pick from, no filters or sorting. Still no iPhone app for Google TV. The "Continue watching" is still not working properly.
So far no updates to the Google tv interface or features updates. Reelgood and Justwatch blow Google TV out of the water as streaming aggregators, Google needs to step it up if they want to be in their rivals level.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> A few weeks later with the new chromecast, my hype has died down for it, I like it so far but the Google TV aspect of it has let me down.
> The recommendations and watchlist need A LOT of work. Doesn't come close to Reelgood as a decent streaming aggregator. I've selected watched and hit the like thumbs up on content I've seen to build my recommendations but I have yet to see a "Because you liked ___" row. There are not enough genres to pick from, no filters or sorting. Still no iPhone app for Google TV. The "Continue watching" is still not working properly.
> So far no updates to the Google tv interface or features updates. Reelgood and Justwatch blow Google TV out of the water as streaming aggregators, Google needs to step it up if they want to be in their rivals level.


Yeah, I would agree in general. The whole framework and concept here are great, but when you drill down to some of the detail for everyday use, there is a lot of stuff that needs improvement. I can't say much about Reelgood; I did find it more tunable and Google TV, but I never used it enough to notice any of the gritty details, largely because it doesn't support YouTube TV, which is where I watch a lot of my content. This is the one massive thing that Google TV has going for it from my perspective; I find myself launching a significant amount of my content on YouTube TV through the Google TV interface because it seems to adjust well to what I watch and like on that platform, much less so on Netflix, and even less on Prime.

I get the feeling that Google have just started by making YouTube TV work really well, and will then work through other kinks and streaming services with each update, but I guess we'll see.

My take on this is if you have YouTube TV, then it's a no-brainer; if not, then maybe Reelgood might be a better fit. Of course the nice thing is that you can use The Chromecast with Google TV and then just install Reelgood on it as well, although I'm sure it becomes painful having to maintain watch and like lists in multiple places.


----------



## aaronwt

Sweet!! I got my Google Chromecast today and just redeemed my $83.xx Netflix credit. At least that will last a few months. They haven't increased my monthly price to $18 yet so hopefully they don't raise it for a few months.


----------



## trip1eX

I got mine today too. I ordered mine a few weeks ago though. PUrely ordered it because of the Netflix credit. I tried it out. IT's ok. But noticeably laggier than my ATV albeit the Chromecast is hooked up via wifi whereas the ATV is over ethernet.

I will give it to my college kid if he needs it or pawn it off on Ebay.

I played around with it for a half hour maybe. And monkeyed with the voice stuff. I said, " get the cbs all access app" or something like that and it popped up very fast in the app store. But then had some overlay still on top of it even though I could see the install button. And I was like what why can't I hit the install button. A little annoying. I think I had to hit voice again to get rid of it.

I also said "play champion's league real madrid" as I had just been watching it in the CBS AA app before hitting the home button. But it wasn't smart enough to go back to it. It wanted to play a clip from Youtube. Not that I expected it to work. Never tried it before anywhere else. It was a tough spur of moment test.

Scrolling thru the menus seemed laggy. A lot of pop-in although maybe that would get better if was still caching. 

I used voice to skip forward in an app and it worked but was a little janky in execution with some random visual artificats. Could be the app.

Thumbnails popped right up in the CBS AA app when I hit left on the dpad to go back. It was very responsive although I really just expected it to jump back 10 seconds instead of bringing up some rather large thumbnails. 

The setup process was annoying. I have an iPhone. I tried to set it up in my office, but I couldn't connect to wifi. Meanwhile I am holding my phone next to it and the dongle is hanging off the side of my tv. and phone has full signal visually speaking. The Google Home app had problems too. I eventually gave up and went downstairs in the basement closer to the router and set it up via the tv. Didn't see anything about the credit. Checked email. Monkeyed around with the Chromecast. STill no email.

Finally I went back into the Google Home app and it was stuck on connecting to wifi from when I was in my office. I got out of that and not sure what I did but ended up on a screen eventually showing Netflix credit and deposited it. Mission accomplished. I guess it was worth it...


Remote is ok. It's pretty cheap feeling. I know there are a lot of ATV remote haters here but man ATV just feels good to me. The GTV remote is like my Roku tv remote. But to me the GTV remote is a little bit stuck between trying to be Apple and yet have standard functionality like the Roku. But it is no Apple and isn't as practical as the Roku TV remote except it has voice.

The Google recommendations/ show icons feel overwhelming as a first impression. I mean I literally said I only wanted Netflix in the setup process and yet the install process seemed to take 5 minutes and I am given recommendations to what feels like 100s of shows across lots of services, many of which I don't have.

Meanwhile I don't even use Apple's aggregator. on the ATV. I just go into each app. And I am not switching between apps too much on a daily basis. So the aggregator was never a selling pt for me to begin with.

anyway just first impressions from someone that uses an ATV daily.


----------



## trip1eX

AussieFigjam said:


> Yeah, I was a little surprised until I worked out that, in order to get 6 months credit in my state (California), it needed to also credit the sales tax on the service, which, of course, I had already paid for when I bought the Chromecast. Each month, it now deducts $12.99 plus tax from my credit, and it will all be used in 6 months (12 months with both credits), and I pay $77.94 plus $6 tax from my credit..
> 
> Seems fair, since I already paid the tax when I purchased the Chromecast, and I would be swindled out of money otherwise.
> 
> I would guess that what you get credited varies based on what you were actually charged when you purchased the device for this portion of the cost, which would be $77.94 plus tax. This varies by state.


 I think you get $6 extra because Netflix raised their (standard plan) price by $1 per month. Thus your 6 months of credit is $84 instead of $78.


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> A few weeks later with the new chromecast, my hype has died down for it, I like it so far but the Google TV aspect of it has let me down.
> The recommendations and watchlist need A LOT of work. Doesn't come close to Reelgood as a decent streaming aggregator. I've selected watched and hit the like thumbs up on content I've seen to build my recommendations but I have yet to see a "Because you liked ___" row. There are not enough genres to pick from, no filters or sorting. Still no iPhone app for Google TV. The "Continue watching" is still not working properly.
> So far no updates to the Google tv interface or features updates. Reelgood and Justwatch blow Google TV out of the water as streaming aggregators, Google needs to step it up if they want to be in their rivals level.


It's only been what, not even two months? Gotta keep your expectations in check. And an iOS app? You think that's going to be quick? Nothing for Apple comes quick from Google.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

trip1eX said:


> I got mine today too. I ordered mine a few weeks ago though. PUrely ordered it because of the Netflix credit. I tried it out. IT's ok. But noticeably laggier than my ATV albeit the Chromecast is hooked up via wifi whereas the ATV is over ethernet.
> 
> I will give it to my college kid if he needs it or pawn it off on Ebay.
> 
> I played around with it for a half hour maybe. And monkeyed with the voice stuff. I said, " get the cbs all access app" or something like that and it popped up very fast in the app store. But then had some overlay still on top of it even though I could see the install button. And I was like what why can't I hit the install button. A little annoying. I think I had to hit voice again to get rid of it.
> 
> I also said "play champion's league real madrid" as I had just been watching it in the CBS AA app before hitting the home button. But it wasn't smart enough to go back to it. It wanted to play a clip from Youtube. Not that I expected it to work. Never tried it before anywhere else. It was a tough spur of moment test.
> 
> Scrolling thru the menus seemed laggy. A lot of pop-in although maybe that would get better if was still caching.
> 
> I used voice to skip forward in an app and it worked but was a little janky in execution with some random visual artificats. Could be the app.
> 
> Thumbnails popped right up in the CBS AA app when I hit left on the dpad to go back. It was very responsive although I really just expected it to jump back 10 seconds instead of bringing up some rather large thumbnails.
> 
> The setup process was annoying. I have an iPhone. I tried to set it up in my office, but I couldn't connect to wifi. Meanwhile I am holding my phone next to it and the dongle is hanging off the side of my tv. and phone has full signal visually speaking. The Google Home app had problems too. I eventually gave up and went downstairs in the basement closer to the router and set it up via the tv. Didn't see anything about the credit. Checked email. Monkeyed around with the Chromecast. STill no email.
> 
> Finally I went back into the Google Home app and it was stuck on connecting to wifi from when I was in my office. I got out of that and not sure what I did but ended up on a screen eventually showing Netflix credit and deposited it. Mission accomplished. I guess it was worth it...
> 
> Remote is ok. It's pretty cheap feeling. I know there are a lot of ATV remote haters here but man ATV just feels good to me. The GTV remote is like my Roku tv remote. But to me the GTV remote is a little bit stuck between trying to be Apple and yet have standard functionality like the Roku. But it is no Apple and isn't as practical as the Roku TV remote except it has voice.
> 
> The Google recommendations/ show icons feel overwhelming as a first impression. I mean I literally said I only wanted Netflix in the setup process and yet the install process seemed to take 5 minutes and I am given recommendations to what feels like 100s of shows across lots of services, many of which I don't have.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't even use Apple's aggregator. on the ATV. I just go into each app. And I am not switching between apps too much on a daily basis. So the aggregator was never a selling pt for me to begin with.
> 
> anyway just first impressions from someone that uses an ATV daily.


And the ATV is triple the price. Just sayin'. If I was charging three times more I would use better materials, faster processor and blah blah blah. And you're in apple's camp which also plays a factor.

And seems laggy? Granted I don't use mine as often as it's in the theater room, but the masses seem to think it's fairly snappy in general.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

trip1eX said:


> I got mine today too. I ordered mine a few weeks ago though. PUrely ordered it because of the Netflix credit. I tried it out. IT's ok. But noticeably laggier than my ATV albeit the Chromecast is hooked up via wifi whereas the ATV is over ethernet.
> 
> I will give it to my college kid if he needs it or pawn it off on Ebay.
> 
> I played around with it for a half hour maybe. And monkeyed with the voice stuff. I said, " get the cbs all access app" or something like that and it popped up very fast in the app store. But then had some overlay still on top of it even though I could see the install button. And I was like what why can't I hit the install button. A little annoying. I think I had to hit voice again to get rid of it.
> 
> I also said "play champion's league real madrid" as I had just been watching it in the CBS AA app before hitting the home button. But it wasn't smart enough to go back to it. It wanted to play a clip from Youtube. Not that I expected it to work. Never tried it before anywhere else. It was a tough spur of moment test.
> 
> Scrolling thru the menus seemed laggy. A lot of pop-in although maybe that would get better if was still caching.
> 
> I used voice to skip forward in an app and it worked but was a little janky in execution with some random visual artificats. Could be the app.
> 
> Thumbnails popped right up in the CBS AA app when I hit left on the dpad to go back. It was very responsive although I really just expected it to jump back 10 seconds instead of bringing up some rather large thumbnails.
> 
> The setup process was annoying. I have an iPhone. I tried to set it up in my office, but I couldn't connect to wifi. Meanwhile I am holding my phone next to it and the dongle is hanging off the side of my tv. and phone has full signal visually speaking. The Google Home app had problems too. I eventually gave up and went downstairs in the basement closer to the router and set it up via the tv. Didn't see anything about the credit. Checked email. Monkeyed around with the Chromecast. STill no email.
> 
> Finally I went back into the Google Home app and it was stuck on connecting to wifi from when I was in my office. I got out of that and not sure what I did but ended up on a screen eventually showing Netflix credit and deposited it. Mission accomplished. I guess it was worth it...
> 
> Remote is ok. It's pretty cheap feeling. I know there are a lot of ATV remote haters here but man ATV just feels good to me. The GTV remote is like my Roku tv remote. But to me the GTV remote is a little bit stuck between trying to be Apple and yet have standard functionality like the Roku. But it is no Apple and isn't as practical as the Roku TV remote except it has voice.
> 
> The Google recommendations/ show icons feel overwhelming as a first impression. I mean I literally said I only wanted Netflix in the setup process and yet the install process seemed to take 5 minutes and I am given recommendations to what feels like 100s of shows across lots of services, many of which I don't have.
> 
> Meanwhile I don't even use Apple's aggregator. on the ATV. I just go into each app. And I am not switching between apps too much on a daily basis. So the aggregator was never a selling pt for me to begin with.
> 
> anyway just first impressions from someone that uses an ATV daily.


Not surprising, ATV is 3 times the price, I would expect the build, speed, and integration to be better, this is what Apple does really well, on the minus side, you have very little flexibility to play around with the platform, and if you want it to integrate well you have to be wrapped up in the Apple eco-system (Apple phone, Apple WiFi, Apple Mac, etc...); nothing wrong with that if you just want stuff to work and you are willing to pay the exorbitant price that Apple charge. Apple are like the Mercedes of tech, if you just want a top-end product, and are willing to pay the price, then it's a good way to go, but most of the population don't drive a Mercedes, a Ford gets them from A to B just as well, and there are plenty of third party vendors that will service it for you.

Of course my perspective is skewed, I know how to open up the hood on an Android product and fiddle with the internals (something that I would never do on Apple), but if you don't know how to do that, or you don't have any intention of doing it, and you are OK to pay the premium price, then Apple is a good choice, and you will get a premium product for the money.

There are premium Android products too; If you are doing an apples-to-apples comparison (sorry for the pun), Shield TV might be a better thing to compare.


----------



## trip1eX

AussieFigjam said:


> Not surprising, ATV is 3 times the price, I would expect the build, speed, and integration to be better, this is what Apple does really well, on the minus side, you have very little flexibility to play around with the platform, and if you want it to integrate well you have to be wrapped up in the Apple eco-system (Apple phone, Apple WiFi, Apple Mac, etc...); nothing wrong with that if you just want stuff to work and you are willing to pay the exorbitant price that Apple charge. Apple are like the Mercedes of tech, if you just want a top-end product, and are willing to pay the price, then it's a good way to go, but most of the population don't drive a Mercedes, a Ford gets them from A to B just as well, and there are plenty of third party vendors that will service it for you.
> 
> Of course my perspective is skewed, I know how to open up the hood on an Android product and fiddle with the internals (something that I would never do on Apple), but if you don't know how to do that, or you don't have any intention of doing it, and you are OK to pay the premium price, then Apple is a good choice, and you will get a premium product for the money.
> 
> There are premium Android products too; If you are doing an apples-to-apples comparison (sorry for the pun), Shield TV might be a better thing to compare.


blah blah blah. 

lol all i did was give my first impressions and mention what I was using for some perspective.

think you read too much into that.


----------



## AussieFigjam

trip1eX said:


> blah blah blah.
> 
> lol all i did was give my first impressions and mention what I was using for some perspective.
> 
> think you read too much into that.


 Yeah, and it was a fair assessment if you don't consider price or integration with non-Apple products, and to be honest, if you already paid the money for an ATV, and you already have some other Apple products (like an iPhone), I would keep using ATV. Generally, if you have no need to fiddle with Tech and you just want to turn it on and have it work, and you are OK to pay the money, then Apple products are definitely the right way to go.


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> Yeah, and it was a fair assessment if you don't consider price or integration with non-Apple products, and to be honest, if you already paid the money for an ATV, and you already have some other Apple products (like an iPhone), I would keep using ATV. Generally, if you have no need to fiddle with Tech and you just want to turn it on and have it work, and you are OK to pay the money, then Apple products are definitely the right way to go.


But then he wouldn't have a reason to be a consistent antagonistic voice on here. And what fun is that? 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## trip1eX

AussieFigjam said:


> Yeah, and it was a fair assessment if you don't consider price or integration with non-Apple products, and to be honest, if you already paid the money for an ATV, and you already have some other Apple products (like an iPhone), I would keep using ATV. Generally, if you have no need to fiddle with Tech and you just want to turn it on and have it work, and you are OK to pay the money, then Apple products are definitely the right way to go.


lol the first thing I said in my first impressions was the only reason I got a Chromecast was for the Netflix credit and that I didn't need a streaming box. And now you're telling me you would keep using the ATV if you were me. Thanks!

You're doing the strawman thing if you don't realize it. YOu're replying to me as if I made some grand conclusion and robust comparison of said products and was trying to figure out what I should use or telling other people what they use etc. I did no such thing. I merely mentioned my reference pt briefly so anyone reading said first impressions would have some perspective where I am coming from.

So it's strange to me to have someone say to me, for example, the ATV costs 3x more than the Chromecast given I mentioned my reference pt (ATV) in order for you the reader to draw your own conclusions. IN other words, I was already telling you the reader that I am using a device that costs 3x more. 

anyway just wanted to try and articulate that.


----------



## 241705

blackngold75 said:


> I received notice that my order has shipped. I should have it by the end of the week.


Received it on Friday. Decent device, although I prefer the TS4K remote with the number buttons for quick channel input on live TV. The deal on this Netflix bundle is fantastic: after applying the credit to my Netflix account, the cost for the Chromecast w/Google TV was $6.05!


----------



## Old Roamio 0

I got both. The Tivo ts4k remote is nicer. The software is more customizable on the ts4k. The chromecast is zippier. It workers soother also with justwatch and reelgood. But wifi seems to be better with the tivo ts4k. Chromecast is cheaper to get, at present because of Netflix.

Tivo ts4k remote makes it win by a nose. 
... Better remote, and you can change the rows to where you want them. 
But it is sure to be contested.


----------



## dbpaddler

Sabrina is only cheaper with the Netflix deal. Doesn't do a thing for Tmo users. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

Old Roamio 0 said:


> I got both. The Tivo ts4k remote is nicer. The software is more customizable on the ts4k. The chromecast is zippier. It workers soother also with justwatch and reelgood. But wifi seems to be better with the tivo ts4k. Chromecast is cheaper to get, at present because of Netflix.
> 
> Tivo ts4k remote makes it win by a nose.
> ... Better remote, and you can change the rows to where you want them.
> But it is sure to be contested.


Yeah, I guess it depends on your perspective. For me, there are a number of factors (other than the ones you mentioned) which make me lean towards Chromecast:


I use YouTube TV as my only live TV provider, and Chromecast integrates much better
I don't always know what I want to watch, and I use a search aggregator to find new material and launch it, and the Chromecast integrates this much better with the launcher, and most importantly, it finds material from YouTube TV, which other aggregators don't
I have not found any use for all those extra buttons on the TS4K remote, although I would agree, in general, that it has a nicer design.
I have a much higher confidence that the core device software will get fixed and updated more frequently and quickly on the Chromecast than on the TS4K, and I think the Chromecast search aggregator will improve over time
If you have not embraced search aggregators and you still launch individual apps most of the time, and you don't subscribe to YouTube TV, then then old launcher may suit you better; one thing I'm really missing from the old launcher is the Plex row, but eventually, there is a good chance that the TS4K will get the new launcher anyway. Also, if you have found a use for the extra buttons on the TS4K remote, then it could be a better choice, but, as you mention, it is more a expensive device in many cases, because of the various discounts you can get from Google.

Personally, if I had the choice today, I would always buy the Chromecast over the TS4K, but it is good that there are some people that have another perspective, and would lean towards TS4K, because hopefully it means that Tivo will continue sell it and support and update it.

Edit: On the WiFi, I have Google Nest WiFi, and unsurprisingly, the Chromecast seems to have better WiFi for me, although both the TS4K and the Chromecast are more than adequate, and each gets over 100 Mbps with 100% reliability (neither has ever dropped out on me).


----------



## dbpaddler

That's one thing I don't like about Sabrina, the lack of app based rows. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> That's one thing I don't like about Sabrina, the lack of app based rows.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Right, in fact lack of configuration in general. The only one I really noticed was Plex, because I use it a lot. It's not necessarily a bad thing to have a "program type" focused launcher rather than an "app" focused launcher, but it would be nice if Google recognized that not every app will integrate with the search and aggregation, and those apps are otherwise left completely out in the cold. From the mood on the Plex forums, it looks like Plex will not be integrating with the new launcher anytime soon, mostly because Google made it really hard to add ability to find stuff that is not the same for everyone (or at least most people with a few variations); the problem with Plex is the content is different for every single person.

If I had an option to add back one or two app based rows, I would add back Plex in a heartbeat. It would also be nice if there was the ability to hide some categories, and re-order them somehow. I'm hoping it gets better over time, but in general I like the concept.


----------



## fattymcbuckles

dbpaddler said:


> That's one thing I don't like about Sabrina, the lack of app based rows.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I wish I could make the Sabrina home page look like it does on nvidia Shield and Tivo 4K with just that simple Android tv launcher instead of ads and recommendations. I side loaded Wolf launcher on Sabrina,but I'd still prefer launcher that nvidia uses.


----------



## AussieFigjam

fattymcbuckles said:


> I wish I could make the Sabrina home page look like it does on nvidia Shield and Tivo 4K with just that simple Android tv launcher instead of ads and recommendations. I side loaded Wolf launcher on Sabrina,but I'd still prefer launcher that nvidia uses.


Most likely they will all get updated to the new Google TV launcher eventually, but if you like either the TS4K or Shield launcher, just copy it off one device and then sideload it on to the Chromecast using X-Plore. I did this already with the Google TV launcher (LauncherX), which I copied from the Chromecast to the TS4K, although I have not tried it the other way round.

It's easy to do, just use X-Plore to connect your Google Drive account, copy the app to Google Drive on one device, and then use X-Plore to copy it back off on the other, and it gets side-loaded. There is probably one more ADB update to do to disable the new launcher, look for the instructions on reversing the new launcher on old ATV devices on 9to5google.


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> Most likely they will all get updated to the new Google TV launcher eventually, but if you like either the TS4K or Shield launcher, just copy it off one device and then sideload it on to the Chromecast using X-Plore. I did this already with the Google TV launcher (LauncherX), which I copied from the Chromecast to the TS4K, although I have not tried it the other way round.
> 
> It's easy to do, just use X-Plore to connect your Google Drive account, copy the app to Google Drive on one device, and then use X-Plore to copy it back off on the other, and it gets side-loaded. There is probably one more ADB update to do to disable the new launcher, look for the instructions on reversing the new launcher on old ATV devices on 9to5google.


Doubtful the TS4k will get updated anytime soon. Devs said they had no plans to do it.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> Doubtful the TS4k will get updated anytime soon. Devs said they had no plans to do it.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


 I hope they at least update to ATV10, although I expect Google will force them to use the new launcher with the new OS level.


----------



## Alex_7

I keep seeing the same recommendations on Google TV after watching multiple movies and hitting "watched" and "thumbs up"


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> I hope they at least update to ATV10, although I expect Google will force them to use the new launcher with the new OS level.


I doubt they'll force them to do anything. I think the TS4k is more a Guinea pig consumer device for their cable box setup. They don't have the level of integration they can have on the cable side, but I think they're just doing their own thing. That's what I got out of my back and forth with the dev on Reddit. Unless the customers make big enough stink, it'll be on 9 for a bit. Stream is their aggregation baby. Why would they update to Google TV that essentially competes against it?

I know I don't want the Google TV launcher. If I did, I would just buy a bunch of ccgtv's and ditch the TS4k's. At least the old launcher has app specific rows, more customization options, and less pay content shoved down my throat.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles

dbpaddler said:


> I doubt they'll force them to do anything. I think the TS4k is more a Guinea pig consumer device for their cable box setup. They don't have the level of integration they can have on the cable side, but I think they're just doing their own thing. That's what I got out of my back and forth with the dev on Reddit. Unless the customers make big enough stink, it'll be on 9 for a bit. Stream is their aggregation baby. Why would they update to Google TV that essentially competes against it?
> 
> I know I don't want the Google TV launcher. If I did, I would just buy a bunch of ccgtv's and ditch the TS4k's. At least the old launcher has app specific rows, more customization options, and less pay content shoved down my throat.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Totally agree. I like the old launcher better,less payed content which I don't use.


----------



## AussieFigjam

fattymcbuckles said:


> Totally agree. I like the old launcher better,less payed content which I don't use.


I'm not a big fan of the suggestions at the top either, but they are there on the latest TS4K launcher too. On the Chromecast, you get to select which services you already subscribe to, and at least for me, more than 90% of the suggestions have been for services I already have. Even with that, I have never clicked on any of them, so I view them more as a waste of space on my screen.


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> I'm not a big fan of the suggestions at the top either, but they are there on the latest TS4K launcher too. On the Chromecast, you get to select which services you already subscribe to, and at least for me, more than 90% of the suggestions have been for services I already have. Even with that, I have never clicked on any of them, so I view them more as a waste of space on my screen.


For me over 50% of the suggestions were for paid content. HBO Max content is all over the place, and I have HBO already through Amazon so it's annoying. And I uninstalled YouTube yet I'm stuck with YouTube content all over I can't get rid of.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> I doubt they'll force them to do anything. I think the TS4k is more a Guinea pig consumer device for their cable box setup. They don't have the level of integration they can have on the cable side, but I think they're just doing their own thing. That's what I got out of my back and forth with the dev on Reddit. Unless the customers make big enough stink, it'll be on 9 for a bit. Stream is their aggregation baby. Why would they update to Google TV that essentially competes against it?
> 
> I know I don't want the Google TV launcher. If I did, I would just buy a bunch of ccgtv's and ditch the TS4k's. At least the old launcher has app specific rows, more customization options, and less pay content shoved down my throat.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Interesting, this partly confirms what I have suspected for a while; these devices are targeted for B2B, to sell on to cable companies and other content providers as subsidised devices; actual end-user customers are not really consequential. I suppose, there's a good chance that they try to make their own launcher which integrates the Tivo Stream app; I'd like to see that, it's good to have different ideas on aggregation floating around, especially since this concept is still in its infancy.


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> For me over 50% of the suggestions were for paid content. HBO Max content is all over the place, and I have HBO already through Amazon so it's annoying. And I uninstalled YouTube yet I'm stuck with YouTube content all over I can't get rid of.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Could be that it is completely agnostic to subscriptions, and I happen to subscribe to most of the stuff they are recommending. I do have HBO Max, Netflix, Prime, and YouTube TV, so it probably covers most of what would be suggested.


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> Could be that it is completely agnostic to subscriptions, and I happen to subscribe to most of the stuff they are recommending. I do have HBO Max, Netflix, Prime, and YouTube TV, so it probably covers most of what would be suggested.


I just don't want my content to be so sparse, and it shouldn't be effort to get to it. I don't want to have to go into the app every time. I want to see a row of things I'm watching or on my list for that app or suggested within that app. It's just not fun. I suppose I can do the app only mode, but then I might as well have just stuck with the TS4k.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles

I turned off automatic updates on my TiVo 4K so I’m good for now but I suppose they will do some kind of system update that could change that in the future.


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> I just don't want my content to be so sparse, and it shouldn't be effort to get to it. I don't want to have to go into the app every time. I want to see a row of things I'm watching or on my list for that app or suggested within that app. It's just not fun. I suppose I can do the app only mode, but then I might as well have just stuck with the TS4k.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I would agree on this one, and it would be easy to fix in the new launcher if there were some way to add back a specific app based row. Maybe it will come if enough people complain, but it's always hard to tell with Google.

I just want Plex back (but not enough to give up launcher aggregation). I would be fine that Plex doesn't integrate with the new search and aggregation if I could add it's app specific row back.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Could be that it is completely agnostic to subscriptions, and I happen to subscribe to most of the stuff they are recommending. I do have HBO Max, Netflix, Prime, and YouTube TV, so it probably covers most of what would be suggested.


Justwatch app just had a nice big update to its Android TV app looks really good, the plus side is no ads and it only shows stuff you pay for, the way any aggregator should be.


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> Justwatch app just had a nice big update to its Android TV app looks really good, the plus side is no ads and it only shows stuff you pay for, the way any aggregator should be.


Long time since I looked at JustWatch, maybe I'll install and play with it to see what it looks like. For me, it would need to support YouTube TV, including DVRd content, and I'm not holding out much hope that anyone other than Google will ever do that. Another big one for me is Plex...if only I could find an aggregator that supported both, I'd be all set.


----------



## Alex_7

AussieFigjam said:


> Long time since I looked at JustWatch, maybe I'll install and play with it to see what it looks like. For me, it would need to support YouTube TV, including DVRd content, and I'm not holding out much hope that anyone other than Google will ever do that. Another big one for me is Plex...if only I could find an aggregator that supported both, I'd be all set.


Reelgood supports Plex


----------



## brotony

Alex_7 said:


> I can confirm that this hub works with the CCGT device:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...08060c07defb78d0f5fe60d2d742a5&language=en_US
> 
> I didn't even need to use a separate higher powered power adapter, I powered the hub using the power adapter and cord that came with the chromecast! The ethernet works, although my speeds are slower compared to wifi, about half of my speed is cut down, was getting over 200mb/s using wifi, now I'm only getting about 130mb/s with a wired connection. Maybe its due to the type of ethernet cable I'm using. I don't mind as long as I'm getting a more stable connection.
> 
> The external storage also works. I'm using a 65GB usb flash drive and the hub recognized it and I formatted it as external storage. I transferred all my apps to the flash drive, feels good to never have to worry about running out of storage space.
> 
> Overall I am happy with this hub, and I recommend it to anyone wanting to use ethernet connection and expand storage with their CCGT.


I've got the same model usb hub and ethernet and wifi speeds are the same. My subscribed speed is 200 Mbps. Maybe it is your cable or ethernet switch causing the slower speed? But the CCGTV isn't fully gigabit capable; it will top out around 300 to 400 Mbps as it appears the USB C port is 2.0- better than the Google ethernet adapter which is limited at 100 Mbps connection.

I noticed in another forum a user posted the current draw was minimum with this same hub. The original CCGTV power block is more than sufficient. My hub seems to run cooler than the CCGTV.



gkottner said:


> @Alex_7 Have you tried using a keyboard with it? I just purchased one and hooked it up. Tried plugging in a USB keyboard, but it was not detected. I saw no indication of any power light on the hub. The CCGTV did work however so power did pass through. It is plugged into a UPS.
> 
> Anything I missed? It is possible that the unit is defective.
> 
> Thanks


If the hub is powered and ethernet cable connected, you should see power indication there in the connection LEDs. Nevermind, I see you found your cat had chewed the original power cable. (Last week I found a chewed ethernet cable. 3yo indoor bored male kitten roams around here; still playful and chewing cables though he's forbidden behind the entertainment center. No telling how long that's been that way. Got away with another cable chew.)

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

brotony said:


> I've got the same model usb hub and ethernet and wifi speeds are the same. My subscribed speed is 200 Mbps. Maybe it is your cable or ethernet switch causing the slower speed? But the CCGTV isn't fully gigabit capable; it will top out around 300 to 400 Mbps as it appears the USB C port is 2.0- better than the Google ethernet adapter which is limited at 100 Mbps connection.
> 
> I noticed in another forum a user posted the current draw was minimum with this same hub. The original CCGTV power block is more than sufficient. My hub seems to run cooler than the CCGTV.
> 
> If the hub is powered and ethernet cable connected, you should see power indication there in the connection LEDs. Nevermind, I see you found your cat had chewed the original power cable. (Last week I found a chewed ethernet cable. 3yo indoor bored male kitten roams around here; still playful and chewing cables though he's forbidden behind the entertainment center. No telling how long that's been that way. Got away with another cable chew.)
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


I'm using a CAT 6 Ethernet cable, should I be using a different type?


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> I'm using a CAT 6 Ethernet cable, should I be using a different type?


Cat 6 is fine.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## brotony

Alex_7 said:


> I'm using a CAT 6 Ethernet cable, should I be using a different type?


That's what I'm using. Is your router and Ethernet switch (if used) gigabit ethernet?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

brotony said:


> That's what I'm using. Is your router and Ethernet switch (if used) gigabit ethernet?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I don't think my router is gigabit I pay for 200mbs speeds. I get wifi speeds a little over at 235mbs over wifi on my phone and chromecast


----------



## Old Roamio 0

I think the Chromecast-TV works a lot like YouTube. If I say "Dr. Who" after hitting the button with the dots it brings up Dr. Who. Then I hit the down button and just like Youtube there is a row of suggestions.

I stumbled across a row with Oscar nominated movies, another with popular shows. It changes each time.


----------



## pauliepaul

So happy I found this thread after I purchased the TS4k because of some buggy issues while playing local media (500GB SSD)/NTFS as well as 64GB NTFS memory stick. Kodi would randomly crash and reboot the box quite a bit + random black screen flicker during playback. My workaround was to use VLC which worked most of the time, still encountered random black flicker but not that often, oh and experienced random "Your drive has been ejected" so yeah, I returned to Amazon and bought the Chromecast as well as a USBC dongle so I can hook up external drives. The NTFS drives show up but show up as "ejected" I googled that formatting with FAT32 solves this, which it did (64GB memory stick.) Now, before I backup my 500GB and format it to FAT32 is there any size limit issues? I've been using NTFS for so long I don't remember the limitations with FAT32.... Also is there any talk of a future update that will allow the Chromecast to recognize NTFS? Most files are 1080p, some 4k I think the max file sizes are around 12GB.


----------



## dbpaddler

pauliepaul said:


> So happy I found this thread after I purchased the TS4k because of some buggy issues while playing local media (500GB SSD)/NTFS as well as 64GB NTFS memory stick. Kodi would randomly crash and reboot the box quite a bit + random black screen flicker during playback. My workaround was to use VLC which worked most of the time, still encountered random black flicker but not that often, oh and experienced random "Your drive has been ejected" so yeah, I returned to Amazon and bought the Chromecast as well as a USBC dongle so I can hook up external drives. The NTFS drives show up but show up as "ejected" I googled that formatting with FAT32 solves this, which it did (64GB memory stick.) Now, before I backup my 500GB and format it to FAT32 is there any size limit issues? I've been using NTFS for so long I don't remember the limitations with FAT32.... Also is there any talk of a future update that will allow the Chromecast to recognize NTFS? Most files are 1080p, some 4k I think the max file sizes are around 12GB.


So you could've tried the fat32 solution with the TS4k and alleviated your frustration.

Have fun with Google's advertising device.  And say goodbye to using a personalized device the way you want to.

And it's been a while, but isn't it 4gb files the max? Or was that raised since I last cared to look?

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony from the corner

I purchased two of these Chromecast with Google TV. I'm keeping one for a 1080p panel. The other unit that was going to feed my projector is going back.

Very disappointed in this unit. In the setup options you have to select a resolution and frame rate. For instance, I selected 4K 60 hz since my projector supports that resolution.

There are two huge issues with locking in that resolution and frame rate:
1. all of the content, even if it was 24 frames per second content, is output as 4K 60 hz.

2. The color space output is essentially 8 bit... What that means is that if you have a 4K 60 hz display, and you want to watch HDR material that is 10-bit, you won't be able to do it. The device will output 8-bit color only... At least that's what it does for my projector. Output color space is Ycbcr (4:4:4).

Ideally, the system ought to see what my projector can handle, and then when outputting 4K 60 HDR material, it should understand that it should use a different color space like 4:2:2 or 4:2:0... That way it leaves it up to my projected to decode the color. That's the only way I'm ever going to get 10 bit color at 4K 60 hz.

At least the Xbox one s was smart enough to output the correct color space in order to provide 10-bit color at 4K 60p.

I need a streamer so I guess the Nvidia shield is in my future. Or the fire TV 4K.

Edit:
Note that my projector has full speed 18 Gbps hdmi 2.0.b inputs. Before I posted, I did some experimenting by setting the Chromecast with Google TV to 4K 24p. 24p content look good of course... and the dongle output 12-bit color because that's within the hdmi 2.0.b specifications. 60P material had stutters.


----------



## babsonnexus

Alex_7 said:


> Reelgood supports Plex


Just to be clear: Reelgood supports the on-demand (ad-supported) content on Plex, not personal content. No one as of of yet has developed a deep link product that would read your personal library on Plex, Kodi, etc...


----------



## babsonnexus

AussieFigjam said:


> They shipped my new order this morning for the Chromecast Netflix package, which I only ordered yesterday afternoon, so it looks like they have finally caught up with demand, and the orders are shipping pretty much immediately.


Not for me, my ship date keeps getting pushed further into the future. As of this morning:










I already had a chat with them last week (surprisingly easy to get through to chat support from Google when it comes to ordering items) and they said they are being filled in the order they were received. I asked specifically if they were waiting for the product to be shipped into the country or what the holdup is, but did not get any answer except, "You are not forgotten, it will arrive!"

I'm guessing this is solely based on color because for some reason I just don't want the basic white


----------



## dbpaddler

Yep. Blue is in demand. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## moyekj

After using the new Chromecast for a few weeks I have to say I'm not impressed. Performance I find sluggish compared to Fire Stick 4K, and the "Continue Watching" section has lots of limitations as has been discussed. The remote I find the length to be too short and location of the volume buttons on the side to be terrible. Just much prefer design and feel of the Fire Stick remote. I also find Fire Stick in general to be quite significantly more responsive, even for YTTV, which is really surprising to me given it's older hardware compared to Chromecast. Think I'm going to switch back to using Fire Stick 4K for daily use again.

Regarding performance, perhaps in part it could be related to the Fire Stick being hard wired while Chromecast is using 5GHz WiFi, but the Chromecast is less than 1 foot from the router and speed tests are roughly equivalent on Fire Stick and Chromecast. Wireless always introduces slightly more latency compared to wired, so maybe that is the most significant factor in sluggishness.


----------



## Tony from the corner

moyekj said:


> After using the new Chromecast for a few weeks I have to say I'm not impressed. Performance I find sluggish compared to Fire Stick 4K, and the "Continue Watching" section has lots of limitations as has been discussed. The remote I find the length to be too short and location of the volume buttons on the side to be terrible. Just much prefer design and feel of the Fire Stick remote. I also find Fire Stick in general to be quite significantly more responsive, even for YTTV, which is really surprising to me given it's older hardware compared to Chromecast. Think I'm going to switch back to using Fire Stick 4K for daily use again.
> 
> Regarding performance, perhaps in part it could be related to the Fire Stick being hard wired while Chromecast is using 5GHz WiFi, but the Chromecast is less than 1 foot from the router and speed tests are roughly equivalent on Fire Stick and Chromecast, but wireless always introduces slightly more latency compared to wired.


The Chromecast remote is absolutely horrible. I pulled my dongle off of my 2019 4k Samsung and went back to using the Samsung apps. The samsung remote is 10x better. And with a broken continue watching feature, why bother with the Chromecast I thought to myself. Bixby, not as good as the assistant, works good enough for the streaming apps.

The Samsung built-in apps perform better than the Chromecast apps. The Chromecast has a lot of issues.


----------



## moyekj

Plus now HBO Max is officially available on Fire TV platforms (starting tomorrow), so that limitation compared to Chromecast is gone.


----------



## AussieFigjam

pauliepaul said:


> Also is there any talk of a future update that will allow the Chromecast to recognize NTFS? Most files are 1080p, some 4k I think the max file sizes are around 12GB.


This is a kernel driver kind-of functionality. In order for this to work, it would need driver support for NTFS in the Android TV kernel, which effectively means it would work with all Android TV devices, and it would come in a system update (e.g. in ATV10 or ATV11). Since Android is based on the Linux kernel, and there are NTFS drivers for Linux, it is technically possible, but I doubt it will happen unless some hacker has managed to code something that you can side-load.

The only easy solution here is to either connect the drive to a server machine and then share it to the network so that the Chromecast can see it (e.g. using the VLC player), or just buy a NAS enclosure for it and do the same (would not require an actual server machine).


----------



## AussieFigjam

babsonnexus said:


> Just to be clear: Reelgood supports the on-demand (ad-supported) content on Plex, not personal content. No one as of of yet has developed a deep link product that would read your personal library on Plex, Kodi, etc...


Yeah, that's what I kind-of remember. What I really want is some aggregation tool that surfaces all the files that I actually have on my local Plex server, and I came to the same conclusion, nothing does it yet.


----------



## AussieFigjam

babsonnexus said:


> Not for me, my ship date keeps getting pushed further into the future. As of this morning:
> 
> View attachment 54674
> 
> 
> I already had a chat with them last week (surprisingly easy to get through to chat support from Google when it comes to ordering items) and they said they are being filled in the order they were received. I asked specifically if they were waiting for the product to be shipped into the country or what the holdup is, but did not get any answer except, "You are not forgotten, it will arrive!"
> 
> I'm guessing this is solely based on color because for some reason I just don't want the basic white


Yeah, it has to be the color. Mine were all plain white because basically I don't care what color it is, and the most recent one was shipped about 2 hours after I ordered it. I guess they only caught up with white; the moral of the story is if you don't care about the color, order the white one, you will probably get it quicker.


----------



## dswallow

AussieFigjam said:


> This is a kernel driver kind-of functionality. In order for this to work, it would need driver support for NTFS in the Android TV kernel, which effectively means it would work with all Android TV devices, and it would come in a system update (e.g. in ATV10 or ATV11). Since Android is based on the Linux kernel, and there are NTFS drivers for Linux, it is technically possible, but I doubt it will happen unless some hacker has managed to code something that you can side-load.
> 
> The only easy solution here is to either connect the drive to a server machine and then share it to the network so that the Chromecast can see it (e.g. using the VLC player), or just buy a NAS enclosure for it and do the same (would not require an actual server machine).


Can't say I've actually tried it yet, but both my Sony X950H (running Android TV) and nVidia Shield Pro state the USB drive support includes NTFS file systems.

Sony:









nVidia:


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> Yeah, it has to be the color. Mine were all plain white because basically I don't care what color it is, and the most recent one was shipped about 2 hours after I ordered it. I guess they only caught up with white; the moral of the story is if you don't care about the color, order the white one, you will probably get it quicker.


It totally is. I went to cancel a blue one a few weeks ago and order a white strictly because of the ship date. Then I ended up ordering a blue one again like a dummy. Felt too dumb to bug Google again about canceling an order and keeping my $10 off coupon. But I might just cancel the two orders unless I want to use them as Christmas gifts. I plan Ed on replacing my TS4k's, but after seeing the home screen on Google TV, I think I'm keeping the TS4k's with their Android TV home screen.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

dswallow said:


> Can't say I've actually tried it yet, but both my Sony X950H (running Android TV) and nVidia Shield Pro state the USB drive support includes NTFS file systems.
> 
> Sony:
> View attachment 54695
> 
> 
> nVidia:
> View attachment 54694


It turns out to be a licensing issue; In order to use NTFS (which is owned by Microsoft), you have to pay a licensing fee, and both Nvidia and Mi Box paid the fee, and they work (I guess there is a kernel driver, and these companies paid the fee to include it in their version).

There is a Reddit post here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidTV/comments/f7p8zn

But basically, it comes down the the same answer, if you don't have Nvidia or Mi Box, then you need to attach it to the network and use SAMBA or some other thing to share it.


----------



## AussieFigjam

dbpaddler said:


> I plan Ed on replacing my TS4k's, but after seeing the home screen on Google TV, I think I'm keeping the TS4k's with their Android TV home screen.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have come to the conclusion that this is a "love it or hate it" situation. If you don't have much use for a search aggregator and/or haven't really embraced them much, and you don't subscribe to YouTube TV, then the old Android TV interface is a much better idea because at least it surfaces things you were watching on each app.

Of course you can configure the Chromecast in app only mode; I haven't tried it, but I suspect it doesn't surface the app specific content and only shows the single apps row, so it is still inferior.

One other option is to side-load the old launcher on the Chromecast. Seems like this would work, but may need some ADB fiddling. Or use other launchers, but I never found another one I really liked.

The plus of the Chromecast is that you can be pretty sure it will continue to be developed, and will be getting all the latest bug fixes and updates quickly


----------



## babsonnexus

dbpaddler said:


> It totally is. I went to cancel a blue one a few weeks ago and order a white strictly because of the ship date. Then I ended up ordering a blue one again like a dummy. Felt too dumb to bug Google again about canceling an order and keeping my $10 off coupon. But I might just cancel the two orders unless I want to use them as Christmas gifts. I plan Ed on replacing my TS4k's, but after seeing the home screen on Google TV, I think I'm keeping the TS4k's with their Android TV home screen.


Hehehehe, yeah, I'm in no rush on this so I'm just keeping the blue order for now. Right now, I have the Google TV interface on the Stream 4K (which overall I prefer to Android TV, each their own), so I already know it does not meet my expectations (a horizontal Watchlist with no ordering, no filtering, and no way to mark episodes as watched... no thank you!). However, I'd rather have the up-to-date (and potentially future updating) Google one without TiVO's useless add-ons in my Living Room and instead move the Stream 4K to the bedroom, replacing a Roku. Over time, I'm sure we'll keep working this way until the Roku's are all out of the house, just like the old Gen1 FireTV that they replaced.

If only there were some company that could build a UX exactly like TiVO's, except build it on top of Android TV so that it would be agnostic and could access all apps and integrate them over time into a single content aggregated source. If only...


----------



## AussieFigjam

babsonnexus said:


> Hehehehe, yeah, I'm in no rush on this so I'm just keeping the blue order for now. Right now, I have the Google TV interface on the Stream 4K (which overall I prefer to Android TV, each their own), so I already know it does not meet my expectations (a horizontal Watchlist with no ordering, no filtering, and no way to mark episodes as watched... no thank you!). However, I'd rather have the up-to-date (and potentially future updating) Google one without TiVO's useless add-ons in my Living Room and instead move the Stream 4K to the bedroom, replacing a Roku. Over time, I'm sure we'll keep working this way until the Roku's are all out of the house, just like the old Gen1 FireTV that they replaced.
> 
> If only there were some company that could build a UX exactly like TiVO's, except build it on top of Android TV so that it would be agnostic and could access all apps and integrate them over time into a single content aggregated source. If only...


Yeah, I'm pretty much in agreement with this. I prefer the new Google TV interface to the old Android TV one, but it's a long way from perfect. I'm just hoping they listen to the feedback they get and improve over time. Seems like the TS4K interface is really not going anywhere any time soon, but we can hope. I'm also running the Google TV launcher on my TS4Ks. I also have a bunch of Rokus, and before the TS4K, it was my default platform, and I was replacing them with TS4K, but I ended up picking up 3 Chromecasts for $10 each after the Netflix credit, and one with a $10 discount, so I just replaced everything with Chromecast now.


----------



## dbpaddler

Think the whole agnostic thing is a pipe dream at this point as everyone has an angle and cares more about ad/placement revenue than the user's actual experience.
Now it seems like voting in elections, you choose the lesser evil. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

AussieFigjam said:


> Yeah, I have come to the conclusion that this is a "love it or hate it" situation. If you don't have much use for a search aggregator and/or haven't really embraced them much, and you don't subscribe to YouTube TV, then the old Android TV interface is a much better idea because at least it surfaces things you were watching on each app.
> 
> Of course you can configure the Chromecast in app only mode; I haven't tried it, but I suspect it doesn't surface the app specific content and only shows the single apps row, so it is still inferior.
> 
> One other option is to side-load the old launcher on the Chromecast. Seems like this would work, but may need some ADB fiddling. Or use other launchers, but I never found another one I really liked.
> 
> The plus of the Chromecast is that you can be pretty sure it will continue to be developed, and will be getting all the latest bug fixes and updates quickly


I never cared about the whole latest/greatest argument. Tivo's future is Android. The TS4k is their consumer Guinea pig for their cable box OS. I don't really doubt they'll support it for quite awhile. Don't care much that updates won't come as quick as a Google branded device. I don't own a pixel device or a Chromebook. Though I have. Updates never made or broke my experience. Can't see that happening here.

But different strokes for different folks as mentioned. And since I use Channels DVR for live TV, the tivo remote is much better than Google's with the live and guide buttons. Also got ethernet going too. So I don't have any real complaints at the moment. And outside of disabling apps, I haven't had to do anything extraordinary.

Will see how they both fair over time. And not worth selling the TS4k's at about a $15 loss just to get more CCGtv's.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

dbpaddler said:


> Think the whole agnostic thing is a pipe dream at this point as everyone has an angle and cares more about ad/placement revenue than the user's actual experience.


True, I know that Google just wants to harvest my user data to sell to the highest bidder and to direct ads at me for their partners. That said, after watching the fights Roku is having with their partners because they just want to be an advertising distribution platform, any argument they had for independence is gone. From that perspective, I'd rather go with the platform that does not want to control what and how their partners offer content and tries to be as open and available as they can be. Also, yes, Google does does sell movies/shows, but they don't front and center it like Amazon, Roku, and Apple do with their own content. I'd rather be in the ecosystem that is not just focused on their own content so maybe--just MAYBE--we can get the real dream of full content aggregation in usable formats.


----------



## dbpaddler

babsonnexus said:


> True, I know that Google just wants to harvest my user data to sell to the highest bidder and to direct ads at me for their partners. That said, after watching the fights Roku is having with their partners because they just want to be an advertising distribution platform, any argument they had for independence is gone. From that perspective, I'd rather go with the platform that does not want to control what and how their partners offer content and tries to be as open and available as they can be. Also, yes, Google does does sell movies/shows, but they don't front and center it like Amazon, Roku, and Apple do with their own content. I'd rather be in the ecosystem that is not just focused on their own content so maybe--just MAYBE--we can get the real dream of full content aggregation in usable formats.


Google might not push their own Play content, but I'm stuck with youtube crap on my home screen. I disabled the YT app, and I still have a recommended YouTube row and scattered recommendations. If it's not a dedicated row it's a row dominated by YT content.

I don't want YouTube in my theater room period. But it clogs up my home screen. And I'm quite sure HBO pays them a pretty penny to showcase Max stuff everywhere on the home screen. And I'll also bet Google takes money from streamer companies for placement in your recommended content. Not all about ad revenue and personal info.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

Netflix told Google to not allow adding Netflix originals to the Watchlist on this box. Lame.


----------



## dbpaddler

On the Reddit thread, someone said they wearable to do it through the Google TV app on their phone. Someone else said they were rable to do it through Google search. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## mrizzo80

dbpaddler said:


> On the Reddit thread, someone said they wearable to do it through the Google TV app on their phone. Someone else said they were rable to do it through Google search.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Yeah, it still works from the web. I'm on iOS so I don't think I have access to that app.


----------



## AussieFigjam

mrizzo80 said:


> Yeah, it still works from the web. I'm on iOS so I don't think I have access to that app.


Works from the Google TV app on an Android phone too; I can't say I have ever tried it on the Chromecast itself. Maybe this was part of the deal with Netflix; Google can deep-scan their shows for their aggregator, but they are not allowed to add Netflix originals to the watchlist, so that people still have a reason to launch the Netflix app...I'll try it later to see what happens.


----------



## Noelmel

The latest stream 4K updates also changed deep linking w Netflix and suggestions 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

AussieFigjam said:


> Works from the Google TV app on an Android phone too; I can't say I have ever tried it on the Chromecast itself. Maybe this was part of the deal with Netflix; Google can deep-scan their shows for their aggregator, but they are not allowed to add Netflix originals to the watchlist, so that people still have a reason to launch the Netflix app...I'll try it later to see what happens.


Netflix has disappeared as a one of the options in the "Select your services", at least on the Phone App. Something has gone horribly wrong between Netflix and Google, and pretty quickly, too, in order to be removed. Haven't tested on a device yet, though.

Reelgood still works for deep linking and launching Netflix.


----------



## AussieFigjam

babsonnexus said:


> Netflix has disappeared as a one of the options in the "Select your services", at least on the Phone App. Something has gone horribly wrong between Netflix and Google, and pretty quickly, too, in order to be removed. Haven't tested on a device yet, though.
> 
> Reelgood still works for deep linking and launching Netflix.


It dissapeared on Android Phone too, but I think this is a bug because it still appears on the Chromecast, and if I do a search on the phone, Netflix shows still show up, and I can still add them to my watchlist....weird.


----------



## Alex_7

What are some examples of the titles that are not being added to watchlist? So I can test myself


----------



## babsonnexus

AussieFigjam said:


> It dissapeared on Android Phone too, but I think this is a bug because it still appears on the Chromecast, and if I do a search on the phone, Netflix shows still show up, and I can still add them to my watchlist....weird.


When I search on my phone, it doesn't work and doesn't offer Netflix as an option.



Alex_7 said:


> What are some examples of the titles that are not being added to watchlist? So I can test myself


As a couple of examples, I tried "The Barrier" and it will would not show up in search at all. I then tried "The 100", and it shows up, but only with the CW as an option. Again, just on the phone for me, haven't tried on Google TV on the TV today.


----------



## Alex_7

Just tested the Netflix originals on my chromecast, I was able to add Netflix original movies to my watchlist using my chromecast device, but when I tried to add Netflix original series, the watchlist option was greyed out, when I selected watchlist it gave me an error: “sorry, this action is not supported for Netflix Originals on Google TV” Really strange.

i was able to add that Netflix original series to my watchlist using my web browser google search.. I noticed I can’t select Netflix original movies and series as watched or remove them from my watchlist on my chromecast device. I would need to do that through the web browser. 

overall google tv has been underwhelming for me, I haven’t seen any updates from google..and now this Netflix originals weird limitation just adds to the google tv issues.


----------



## mrizzo80

I’m a bit surprised by lack of updates. I know it is still a new device, but Google services usually don’t have bugs. 

I have yet to have anything show up in Continue Watching besides YTTV content. That would be OK for me if they would put the “from your watchlist” row in a more prominent position. It seems like the watchlist order should self adjust to put stuff you launch from GTV to the front of that queue.


----------



## Tony from the corner

babsonnexus said:


> Just to be clear: Reelgood supports the on-demand (ad-supported) content on Plex, not personal content. No one as of of yet has developed a deep link product that would read your personal library on Plex, Kodi, etc...


I just bought the Nvidia shield pro 2019 version. For my media room. Mainly because I have hundreds of Blu-ray rips with Atmos and I need lossless audio. The other reason was the Chromecast with Google TV never sent my display 10 bit color at 4K 60.

I was amazed that when I did a search for a movie with the assistant, it showed on the screen one of my viewing options is Plex. So the Nvidia software is pretty cool in that regard


----------



## markp99

Tony from the corner said:


> one of my viewing options is Plex.


On my ShieldTV, these options are not my local content, these seem to be the streaming titles offered by Plex. I may be wrong, but uninstalled the app, waiting for the app to be fixed to address UI/remote issues.


----------



## Tony from the corner

markp99 said:


> On my ShieldTV, these options are not my local content, these seem to be the streaming titles offered by Plex. I may be wrong, but uninstalled the app, waiting for the app to be fixed to address UI/remote issues.


I just did a search on Plex and there is no iron Man offerrd for streaming by the Plex services. Although I just searched Plex streaming content on my phone. Should be the same as the Nvidia app I would imagine.

In any event, I am glad I shared an image because I just got onto my system now and when I searched for Ironman, Plex is not an option as a way to watch iron Man.


----------



## Alex_7

Funny, I mentioned the lack of chromecast updates, received this firmware update today:


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> Funny, I mentioned the lack of chromecast updates, received this firmware update today:
> 
> View attachment 54937


Oooohh exciting I hope it fixes my continue watching problem. That's really the only issue I have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

Alex_7 said:


> i was able to add that Netflix original series to my watchlist using my web browser google search.


I didn't even know I could use Google web search add items to the Watchlist. Oh my gosh, this will make my life a thousand times easier!


----------



## Alex_7

babsonnexus said:


> I didn't even know I could use Google web search add items to the Watchlist. Oh my gosh, this will make my life a thousand times easier!


Just make sure you are logged in to the same google account as your chromecast


----------



## Alex_7

So I'm running an old version of Google TV Home on my TS4K, and I am able to add Netflix originals to my watchlist directly from my chromecast device. This proves that the google tv chromecast released a recent update that blocked you from adding Netflix originals to your watchlist, something is definitely going on behind the scenes with Google and Netflix.. I will try to uninstall updates on my chromecasts Google TV app and disable auto updates to see if this reverts back to the original google tv version that allows Netflix originals to be added to my watchlist.


----------



## Noelmel

babsonnexus said:


> I didn't even know I could use Google web search add items to the Watchlist. Oh my gosh, this will make my life a thousand times easier!


Since I have an iPhone and the google tv app hasn't even released yet it's the only way I add them. It's great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Noelmel said:


> Since I have an iPhone and the google tv app hasn't even released yet it's the only way I add them. It's great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They need to release the iphone app asap!


----------



## Alex_7

Chromecast w/ Google TV watchlist drops Netflix Originals - 9to5Google


----------



## dswallow

Alex_7 said:


> Chromecast w/ Google TV watchlist drops Netflix Originals - 9to5Google


I'm kinda getting sick of these stupid blogs that do nothing but report crap; no deep delving, no inside sources, just basically repeating what some have communicated in forums online, or else just rewriting press releases. They're useless and should just die a quick death.


----------



## Alex_7

So I found a temporary fix for the Netflix originals being blocked from being added to your watchlist. First you have your voice assistant open "Google Play Store" Then once open, head over to your play store settings and disable auto updates. Then you will need to acccess your chromecast settings -> apps -> Show system apps -> Scroll down till you see LauncherX then select that. You select uninstall updates. The goolge tv launcher will revert back to the stock version. This allows you to add/remove Netflix originals through your chromecast again. The first step where you disable play store auto updates is so that your launcherx app does not auto update back to the newest version. This is a temporary fix until Google and Netflix decide to play nice. Like others have mentioned, the two other workarounds are to google search Netflix original titles and add them to your watchlist that way, or use the Google TV mobile app.


----------



## babsonnexus

Alex_7 said:


> So I found a temporary fix for the Netflix originals being blocked from being added to your watchlist. First you have your voice assistant open "Google Play Store" Then once open, head over to your play store settings and disable auto updates. Then you will need to acccess your chromecast settings -> apps -> Show system apps -> Scroll down till you see LauncherX then select that. You select uninstall updates. The goolge tv launcher will revert back to the stock version. This allows you to add/remove Netflix originals through your chromecast again. The first step where you disable play store auto updates is so that your launcherx app does not auto update back to the newest version. This is a temporary fix until Google and Netflix decide to play nice. Like others have mentioned, the two other workarounds are to google search Netflix original titles and add them to your watchlist that way, or use the Google TV mobile app.


Question: I only have the Google TV launcher on my TS4K+, so it obviously hasn't updated like you mentioned in your previous post (My Chromecast is set to arrive next week, so I'll have the comparison point myself then). However, I get that you can add Netflix originals to the Watchlist using the web or old version method, but in the latest version of the launcher can you still open them from the Watchlist and have it go to the program directly or is it just textual so you have to go into Netflix and launch it manually?

I ask in particular because on the Google TV Android app they have removed Netflix as a source:










And when you go to a program that is on Netflix, it does not come up as an option:


----------



## Alex_7

babsonnexus said:


> Question: I only have the Google TV launcher on my TS4K+, so it obviously hasn't updated like you mentioned in your previous post (My Chromecast is set to arrive next week, so I'll have the comparison point myself then). However, I get that you can add Netflix originals to the Watchlist using the web or old version method, but in the latest version of the launcher can you still open them from the Watchlist and have it go to the program directly or is it just textual so you have to go into Netflix and launch it manually?
> 
> I ask in particular because on the Google TV Android app they have removed Netflix as a source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when you go to a program that is on Netflix, it does not come up as an option:


Once you have a Netflix original in your watchlist you can select watch now through your chromecast device, but you cannot remove it from your watchlist or mark as watched through your chromecast, you would need to do that through the web.


----------



## Alex_7

Google TV app loses support for Netflix in watch directory - 9to5Google


----------



## dbpaddler

That article doesn't mean much They did zero research and got pretty much a non answer from Netflix if they even got an answer from them at all. Blog-ism at its worst. For all anyone knows it could be a glitch as much as it could be deliberate because the two are in some squabble. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

dbpaddler said:


> That article doesn't mean much They did zero research and got pretty much a non answer from Netflix if they even got an answer from them at all. Blog-ism at its worst. For all anyone knows it could be a glitch as much as it could be deliberate because the two are in some squabble.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Like I mentioned before Netflix has blocked users from adding Netflix originals to your watchlist via chromecast, this is no glitch/bug. Something is definitely going on between Google and Netflix.

This is very strange, since there is a dedicated Netflix button on the new chromecast remote, and Google is offering a Netflix bundle deal, really strange..
Makes me wonder how tivo managed to keep Netflix on their stream app.


----------



## Alex_7

Obviously Netflix wants to keep viewers on their respective Netflix app, and not on an aggregator.


----------



## babsonnexus

dbpaddler said:


> That article doesn't mean much They did zero research and got pretty much a non answer from Netflix if they even got an answer from them at all. Blog-ism at its worst.


True, it is literally the same info of what people in this thread have listed, including similar screen shots. Unfortunately, I agree, this article is not adding much. However, I don't dismiss it completely as an article gets more views than a board, so hopefully more people will be made aware and eventually it can work its way up the food chain to a news source that can get an answer. Just consider it a stepping stone on the way to real journalism!


----------



## Alex_7

All we want is an explanation from Google or Netflix at this point..


----------



## Alex_7

Aggregating content from different streaming options was their main selling point, and to lose Netlix in a month after release is alarming.


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> Like I mentioned before Netflix has blocked users from adding Netflix originals to your watchlist via chromecast, this is no glitch/bug. Something is definitely going on between Google and Netflix.
> 
> This is very strange, since there is a dedicated Netflix button on the new chromecast remote, and Google is offering a Netflix bundle deal, really strange..
> Makes me wonder how tivo managed to keep Netflix on their stream app.


The point was more the article doesn't mean much and they rarely do any real research. Whatever the squabble is, it's the paying customers that suffer. Go complain to Netflix.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

Here, complain to the source...
https://twitter.com/netflix?s=09

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

dbpaddler said:


> Here, complain to the source...
> https://twitter.com/netflix?s=09
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Lol like if that would work


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> Lol like if that would work


Hey, you get enough people to complain, retweet and so on. Post the link to your tweet on Reddit, in the comments of that stupid article and so on.

Heck, I had my mortgage company scrambling when I complained during lockdown. Had a ton of replies, rants, retweet and such.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## fattymcbuckles

Netflix ? No thanks. Never used them and never will. Kodi addon with Real debris for the win


----------



## Noelmel

Alex_7 said:


> Makes me wonder how tivo managed to keep Netflix on their stream app.


Probably won't be for long. Already the stream 4K changed Netflix behavior. Any other program opens to a details page. Netflix original content opens direct link to Netflix. Also any other service suggests similar shows when a show is selected. No longer does this for Netflix originals either. This was changed in the last update. So who knows how long you'll even be able to add to watch list on stream 4K either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> All we want is an explanation from Google or Netflix at this point..


Think the explanation is simple. This is all Netflix. Netflix works the same way on Apple TV.

They want control of their content. They want you in their app. They don't want to be one of many, lumped in with everyone else. They want to be your only/main source of content. They don't want you to earch for something only to see they don't have it, and you go somewhere else to watch it. If you were in their app and didn't find it, they'd show you similar shows to entice you to watch something else they do have.

When you're just part of aggregated content, you're not spending time in the app. You're more likely to watch something from another service if you see Netflix doesn't have it.

They could probably tell site traffic from CCGTV users is down and told Google to pull the plug on deep linking.

They're control freaks and never want you to see their big picture and don't want you looking for their content outside of the app.

And you wonder why people pirate... Haha.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

I can no longer cast from Chrome on my Windows PC to my Chromecast. I got it to work, then it stopped again. Anybody experience this and/or have a fix?


----------



## Alex_7

dbpaddler said:


> Think the explanation is simple. This is all Netflix. Netflix works the same way on Apple TV.
> 
> They want control of their content. They want you in their app. They don't want to be one of many, lumped in with everyone else. They want to be your only/main source of content. They don't want you to earch for something only to see they don't have it, and you go somewhere else to watch it. If you were in their app and didn't find it, they'd show you similar shows to entice you to watch something else they do have.
> 
> When you're just part of aggregated content, you're not spending time in the app. You're more likely to watch something from another service if you see Netflix doesn't have it.
> 
> They could probably tell site traffic from CCGTV users is down and told Google to pull the plug on deep linking.
> 
> They're control freaks and never want you to see their big picture and don't want you looking for their content outside of the app.
> 
> And you wonder why people pirate... Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Well said.

i found myself watching more HBO Max and Hulu content since I've purchased the new chromecast. Netflix has been my least used service. Only reason I have it is I get it for free from t mobile.

EDIT: what baffles me is what convinced Netflix to initially agree to be part of the integrated services on Google TV, they knew what they were getting into.


----------



## dbpaddler

Alex_7 said:


> Well said.
> 
> i found myself watching more HBO Max and Hulu content since I've purchased the new chromecast. Netflix has been my least used service. Only reason I have it is I get it for free from t mobile.
> 
> EDIT: what baffles me is what convinced Netflix to initially agree to be part of the integrated services on Google TV, they knew what they were getting into.


They'll still lhave the button on the remote.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## brotony

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I can no longer cast from Chrome on my Windows PC to my Chromecast. I got it to work, then it stopped again. Anybody experience this and/or have a fix?


I don't cast much from PC but did notice the casting button seemed hidden until I went full screen on my PC.

I'm not comprehending what your casting problem actually is, so I mentioned that. And I'm not having casting issues to mention, though I mostly cast from my phone. Works well here.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliepaul

Well I was able to format my external 500GB SSD to FAT32 under windows (command prompt and partition magic) successfully, copied a few files over, eject and hooked up to the chromecast; which after 15 seconds caused it to freeze, restart and reboot every 10 seconds or so. Had to remove drive and unplug the power adapter for it to successfully boot up. So, there goes that option, any suggestions? Has anyone been successful with a smaller sized external drive?


----------



## Niners

pauliepaul said:


> Well I was able to format my external 500GB SSD to FAT32 under windows (command prompt and partition magic) successfully, copied a few files over, eject and hooked up to the chromecast; which after 15 seconds caused it to freeze, restart and reboot every 10 seconds or so. Had to remove drive and unplug the power adapter for it to successfully boot up. So, there goes that option, any suggestions? Has anyone been successful with a smaller sized external drive?


I've used a 1TB G Technology GDrive drive and Samsung T5 500GB SSD drive with no issues.

What model of USB C hub are you using and how many watts is the charger that is powering the USB C hub? It could be that your hub is under powered when the drive is connected so you may want to try a charger with more watts.


----------



## krkaufman

Niners said:


> a 1TB G Technology GDrive drive


chuckle


----------



## pauliepaul

Niners said:


> I've used a 1TB G Technology GDrive drive and Samsung T5 500GB SSD drive with no issues.
> 
> What model of USB C hub are you using and how many watts is the charger that is powering the USB C hub? It could be that your hub is under powered when the drive is connected so you may want to try a charger with more watts.


J5Create hub and the original chromecast charger, I didn't even think of that being a factor (duh) so I will search for a higher wattage one on Amazon later, if you can link to one you recommend much appreciated.


----------



## Niners

pauliepaul said:


> J5Create hub and the original chromecast charger, I didn't even think of that being a factor (duh) so I will search for a higher wattage one on Amazon later, if you can link to one you recommend much appreciated.


Yeah the drive is likely not working because the stock charger is only 7.5 watts and is under powered when the drive is attached to the hub. If you have a 18W phone charger you can try to power the hub with a higher wattage charger to confirm the drivce works.

A good deal onn a charger on sale for Cyber Monday for $11.49 is this dual port 60 watt USB C and 18 watt USB A charger which includes a 6.6 ft USB C to USB C cable.


----------



## pauliepaul

Niners said:


> Yeah the drive is likely not working because the stock charger is only 7.5 watts and is under powered when the drive is attached to the hub. If you have a 18W phone charger you can try to power the hub with a higher wattage charger to confirm the drivce works.
> 
> A good deal onn a charger on sale for Cyber Monday for $11.49 is this dual port 60 watt USB C and 18 watt USB A charger which includes a 6.6 ft USB C to USB C cable.


I borrowed a j5create 8A (2.4A MAX) 5 port USB hub from a friend; still does the freeze, constant reboot until the drive is removed and power is disconnected, also tried a phone charger; ruled out wattage issue. Before I try to reformat again, are you using FAT32 if so what did you use to format the drive?


----------



## Niners

pauliepaul said:


> I borrowed a j5create 8A (2.4A MAX) 5 port USB hub from a friend; still does the freeze, constant reboot until the drive is removed and power is disconnected, also tried a phone charger; ruled out wattage issue. Before I try to reformat again, are you using FAT32 if so what did you use to format the drive?


Drives were formatted to FAT32 using a Windows "Guiformat" tool from Ridgecorp.
This free tool can be downloaded from Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd

btw is the hub you are using working for other peripherals and wired networking with an embedded ethernet port? Please link to the specific version of the hub you are using.


----------



## pauliepaul

Niners said:


> Drives were formatted to FAT32 using a Windows "Guiformat" tool from Ridgecorp.
> This free tool can be downloaded from Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd
> 
> btw is the hub you are using working for other peripherals and wired networking with an embedded ethernet port? Please link to the specific version of the hub you are using.


Ah, sweet that did the trick (GUI Format32) J5 Create JUP50 for power and J5 USB Hub. I did order the 78watt strip you recommended long before I figured out the issue was with formatting, I'm sure I'll find a use for it. Thanks so much! Now the fun begins moving ~450GB of data from my laptop and 2 external drives back to the SSD minus the files over 4GB.


----------



## Niners

Glad to hear that using the Ridegcorp FAT32 formatting tool resolved your issue.

Btw I've posted on some models of USB C hubs that I have tested and work with the CCGTV on this other thread - see post 445:
Sabrina could be a better option.

There are a couple hubs currently available in the $20 range with embedded Ethernet and also one currently on sale for $10 without embedded Ethernet.


----------



## Alex_7

Chromecast with Google TV's Newest Trick Lets You 'Swipe Right' for Better Suggestions | Cord Cutters News

5 tips to tailor your Google TV recommendations










Google TV shoul've had you do this at setup, just like when you first create your account for Justwatch or Stream app on tivo.


----------



## dswallow

Alex_7 said:


> Chromecast with Google TV's Newest Trick Lets You 'Swipe Right' for Better Suggestions | Cord Cutters News
> 
> 5 tips to tailor your Google TV recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google TV shoul've had you do this at setup, just like when you first create your account for Justwatch or Stream app on tivo.


I miss the good ol' days when we'd be going "Countdown to TiVo lawsuit... 3... 2..."


----------



## BillyClyde

dswallow said:


> I miss the good ol' days when we'd be going "Countdown to TiVo lawsuit... 3... 2..."


I miss the good ol' days when TiVo was actually relevant.


----------



## wendlan

Some people had been remarking on the slippery remote. FYI, looks like someone is about to release a textured silicone sleeve for it for $9: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...d_p=9d9090dd-8b99-4ac3-b4a9-90a1db2ef53b&th=1


----------



## Alex_7

wendlan said:


> Some people had been remarking on the slippery remote. FYI, looks like someone is about to release a textured silicone sleeve for it for $9: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...d_p=9d9090dd-8b99-4ac3-b4a9-90a1db2ef53b&th=1


Seen that and I want it, BUT looks like it ships directly from China and not available for prime 2 day shipping.. Arrives: Jan 12 - Feb 2


----------



## foghorn2

Alex_7 said:


> Seen that and I want it, BUT looks like it ships directly from China and not available for prime 2 day shipping.. Arrives: Jan 12 - Feb 2


Made from Dead Corona Virus infected Bat Skin.


----------



## Alex_7

I caved in and preordered one


----------



## dbpaddler

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWGZTL2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PXAYFbB3QT5AJ

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JZ1SGFX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M5AYFbR2TQCX8?psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DD69HKJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_HaBYFbE7A23J3

Can't belive anyone would even contemplate putting a condom on their remote.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## tigercat74

dbpaddler said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWGZTL2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PXAYFbB3QT5AJ
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JZ1SGFX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M5AYFbR2TQCX8?psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DD69HKJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_HaBYFbE7A23J3
> 
> Can't belive anyone would even contemplate putting a condom on their remote.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Some people take safe television watching very serious.


----------



## Alex_7

dbpaddler said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RWGZTL2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_PXAYFbB3QT5AJ
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08JZ1SGFX/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_M5AYFbR2TQCX8?psc=1
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DD69HKJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_HaBYFbE7A23J3
> 
> Can't belive anyone would even contemplate putting a condom on their remote.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


I guess I am not very DIY when it comes to remotes..
The chromecast is a slippery bar of soap, propbably the worst remote I've own compared to the tivo, firestick, roku remotes.


----------



## dbpaddler

Theyre just little self Adhesive grip pads. A little more elegant than a condom with a sunroof. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyClyde

dbpaddler said:


> ....A little more elegant than a condom with a sunroof.


Kind of defeats the purpose of a condom!


----------



## dbpaddler

BillyClyde said:


> Kind of defeats the purpose of a condom!


Not like it sees the sun anyway...

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7




----------



## Alex_7




----------



## moyekj

I really like built in Ethernet (assuming it is Gigabit - confirmed in video it's only 100 Mbps so never mind that...) and USB 3.0 ports. Also looks like the remote is far superior to the Chromecast. Only trouble is having the same processor as the Chromecast I don't think is a good thing. For me my Fire TV 4K is quite significantly snappier than the Chromecast 4K which is why I stopped using the Chromecast. Maybe it's just Android TV OS overhead is too much for the processor, not sure, but Fire TV 4K for me is snappier.

Watching farther along in the video there seemed to be implication of HDR always on which is same problem the TS4K has which won't be good for users with HDR capable TVs (doesn't affect me).

For $120 though it's quite a steep increase compared to Chromecast or Fire TV or TS4K. Not sure the remote and 100 Mbps built in ethernet make it worth while...


----------



## Alex_7

moyekj said:


> I really like built in Ethernet (assuming it is Gigabit - confirmed in video it's only 100 Mbps so never mind that...) and USB 3.0 ports. Also looks like the remote is far superior to the Chromecast. Only trouble is having the same processor as the Chromecast I don't think is a good thing. For me my Fire TV 4K is quite significantly snappier than the Chromecast 4K which is why I stopped using the Chromecast. Maybe it's just Android TV OS overhead is too much for the processor, not sure, but Fire TV 4K for me is snappier.
> 
> Watching farther along in the video there seemed to be implication of HDR always on which is same problem the TS4K has which won't be good for users with HDR capable TVs (doesn't affect me).
> 
> For $120 though it's quite a steep increase compared to Chromecast or Fire TV or TS4K. Not sure the remote and 100 Mbps built in ethernet make it worth while...


True, the ethernet does seem to be capped at 100mbs, having those peripherals built in is nice but a few dollars more you can get the shield..I have been using the new chromecast and it seems supper buggy. Its crazy how the 4k firestick hasnt been upgraded, thats just how good it is.

The HDR always on is a deal breaker for me, luckily the new chromecast has a setting to turn on when it detects HDR, and its not stuck on always on.

There's rumors that Apple will be announcing their new Apple TV device tomorrow. I've never been into apple tv since there are no sideloading possibilities.


----------



## moyekj

Alex_7 said:


> There's rumors that Apple will be announcing their new Apple TV device tomorrow. I've never been into apple tv since there are no sideloading possibilities.


 Yes, I have zero interest in anything coming from Apple and their closed ecosystem as well.


----------



## babsonnexus

I covet that remote, but I'm also disappointed it is using the Android TV interface instead of the Google TV interface. It also seems to have some very limited availability in a few European countries, so you would really have to go out of the way for it. Meanwhile, you could do:


Chromecast with Google TV w/Netflix Bundle ($89.99 - $83.94 = $6.05)
USB C Hub with all the right peripherals ($29.99)
SofaBaton Programmable Universal Bluetooth and IR Remote ($34.99) <-- Be prepared to do do a lot of programming and use Button Mapper!

Total = $71.03, less than 2/3rd the price of the Nokia 8000

It's not even a competition for a power user!


----------



## pauliepaul

Has anyone sideloaded game emulators (NES/Sega/etc.) and what game pads are worth buying/avoiding? Not a big gamer but would love NES and Sega (mainly Sonic games.) I'm sure there is a thread on this somewhere I just haven't come across it.


----------



## NashGuy

babsonnexus said:


> I covet that remote, but I'm also disappointed it is using the Android TV interface instead of the Google TV interface.


I'd say it's likely this Nokia box will update to the Google TV UI before long. Look at the remote -- it has a button with Google TV's bookmark icon. I don't even know what that would be used for in the standard Android TV UI. (Add to the Watch Next row maybe?) But given the specific iconography of the button, I'd say Nokia designed the remote to be used with Google TV. I guess they just wanted to go ahead and release the box now, before Christmas, even though Google isn't yet allowing third-party OEMs to install Google TV. Google probably wants it to remain exclusive to the new Chromecast through this holiday season.


----------



## dbpaddler

babsonnexus said:


> I covet that remote, but I'm also disappointed it is using the Android TV interface instead of the Google TV interface. It also seems to have some very limited availability in a few European countries, so you would really have to go out of the way for it. Meanwhile, you could do:
> 
> 
> Chromecast with Google TV w/Netflix Bundle ($89.99 - $83.94 = $6.05)
> USB C Hub with all the right peripherals ($29.99)
> SofaBaton Programmable Universal Bluetooth and IR Remote ($34.99) <-- Be prepared to do do a lot of programming and use Button Mapper!
> 
> Total = $71.03, less than 2/3rd the price of the Nokia 8000
> 
> It's not even a competition for a power user!


You do know people have sideloaded Google TV onto the ts4k and have disabled the android tv launcher.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

NashGuy said:


> I'd say it's likely this Nokia box will update to the Google TV UI before long. Look at the remote -- it has a button with Google TV's bookmark icon. I don't even know what that would be used for in the standard Android TV UI. (Add to the Watch Next row maybe?) But given the specific iconography of the button, I'd say Nokia designed the remote to be used with Google TV. I guess they just wanted to go ahead and release the box now, before Christmas, even though Google isn't yet allowing third-party OEMs to install Google TV. Google probably wants it to remain exclusive to the new Chromecast through this holiday season.


Heck, I don't care what it's running. I've got built in Ethernet so no dongle needed. I've got an optical output so easy to use for audio only without powering on the TV. And dedicated play/nav buttons. Seems like a no brainer. Forget where I mentioned it, but did say the other week they needed one thing between these cheap streamer dongles and the Shield. The Nokia could be it.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

dbpaddler said:


> You do know people have sideloaded Google TV onto the ts4k and have disabled the android tv launcher.


You do know _*I*_ am one of those people?

But a natively updating interface on a device made for it vs. a manually updating interface on a device not designed for it is a vast chasm.


----------



## dbpaddler

babsonnexus said:


> You do know _*I*_ am one of those people?
> 
> But a natively updating interface on a device made for it vs. a manually updating interface on a device not designed for it is a vast chasm.


Well now I do... Haha. And true. But when do we ever get a device that does everything we want with every feature we want? There's always compromise. Like finding a contractor. You want good, reliable and cheap. And you rarely get all three and end up settling for two.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

dbpaddler said:


> Well now I do... Haha. And true. But when do we ever get a device that does everything we want with every feature we want? There's always compromise. Like finding a contractor. You want good, reliable and cheap. And you rarely get all three and end up settling for two.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Except that...It is possible to find a contractor that meets all 3 criteria. When it comes to streaming devices, it is simply not possible, since none exist, that will meet all reasonable criteria.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

jaselzer said:


> Except that...It is possible to find a contractor that meets all 3 criteria. When it comes to streaming devices, it is simply not possible, since none exist, that will meet all reasonable criteria.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have his name. I have about 50 friends that are interested.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

See my post(rant) here:

TS4K Match Score on the way ...
TS4K Match Score on the way ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaselzer

dbpaddler said:


> Do you have his name. I have about 50 friends that are interested.
> 
> Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


Yes, but if I gave it to you he would be too busy to do my work!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler

jaselzer said:


> Yes, but if I gave it to you he would be too busy to do my work!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks one way... 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## babsonnexus

@dbpaddler and @jaselzer, uuuuugggggghhhhhhh, let's start a new thread to complain about contractors. :tongueclosed: You really hit a sore spot for me, the hole I've had in my roof since August, and the scaffolding outside my office window I'm staring at right now. :sob:


----------



## jaselzer

Lol and sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

YouTube TV is Giving Away Chomecasts with Google TV to Select Subscribers | Cord Cutters News


----------



## dbpaddler

The only streamer I'll spend money on moving forward will be the Nokia. 

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieFigjam

Alex_7 said:


> YouTube TV is Giving Away Chomecasts with Google TV to Select Subscribers | Cord Cutters News


Just got the email today, it's a no-brainer really, free Chromecast just by clicking the link in the email. Not only that, they still gave me my Google One Google store credit for the purchase, so effectively, Google are paying me $1.50 to take a Chromecast off their hands 

EDIT: And shipping was still free too.


----------



## Alex_7

Peacock just got added to the list of aggregated streaming services for google tv.


----------



## Alex_7

https://chromeunboxed.com/chrome-kaleidoscope-could-bring-the-best-of-google-tv-to-your-browser/


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

I use my Chromecast to cast my desktop to my tv to show pictures or my iPhone/iPad. Since my old Chromecast died, the new Chromecast with Google TV almost never shows as an option to cast from Chrome on my Windows 10 pc. Occasionally it's there, but I have no idea what makes it appear. I've tried rebooting, reconfiguring with the app, nothing works immediately. Not sure if what I'm doing helps the next day (doubt it), and it's very frustrating. Anyone else see this? Any ideas?


----------



## markp99

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> Chromecast with Google TV almost never shows as an option to cast from Chrome on my Windows 10


Hmm, Never an issue with any of my Chromecast devices missing as a Cast destination. Can you see the device using an Android phone, when not visible from Win10? Are the devices part of any Google Home groups? I initially added my ShieldTV to the Livingroom group, but noticed "Hey Google, Turn Off the Livingroom" was too inclusive. I moved my Chromecast devices into their own group and let HDMI CEC control the ON and OFF stuff via the remote vs Google Home. I likewise group the many Google minis and Lenovo smartclocks I have around the house.

My only gripe was the somewhat similar naming convention for the many Chromecast-able devices I have around the house. Using my phone, I've renamed to:

Nvidia Shield AndroidTV << Livingroom
Nvidia Shield << Bedroom
GoogleTV
Stadia Ultra
LGTV


----------



## tigercat74

I have a 4K tv but I don’t like watching 4K. Can you set this to only output 1080P with no HDR? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbpaddler

tigercat74 said:


> I have a 4K tv but I don't like watching 4K. Can you set this to only output 1080P with no HDR? Thanks in advance.


Settings > Device Preferences > More > Display > Screen Resolution. Set it to 1080p60.

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brotony

Is Apple TV App on Google's Chromecast? It's Coming in 2021 - Variety

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7

Nice, apple gave me a free 1 year subscription when I purchased my iPhone 11. I wouldn't subscribe to Apple+ tho but I get it for free.
"With Google TV, you’ll be able to see Apple Originals in your personalized recommendations and search results, making it even easier to find your favorite shows and movies. And, you’ll be able to save them to your Watchlist to catch up on later."
-its good to see that apple is playing nice with google not like Netflix but lets if that lasts.


----------



## dswallow

Is it correct to assume the Apple TV app provides access to Apple's streaming service(s) -- Apple TV+ I guess -- and is not implementing the equivalent of the Apple TV device interface for multiple services?


----------



## Alex_7

dswallow said:


> Is it correct to assume the Apple TV app provides access to Apple's streaming service(s) -- Apple TV+ I guess -- and is not implementing the equivalent of the Apple TV device interface for multiple services?


_"Also on the Apple TV app, you can access your library of movie and TV show purchases from Apple, as well as enjoy personalized and curated recommendations and Apple TV channels. Through Family Sharing, up to six family members can share subscriptions to Apple TV channels"

The Apple TV app is on its way to Chromecast with Google TV_


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

markp99 said:


> Hmm, Never an issue with any of my Chromecast devices missing as a Cast destination. Can you see the device using an Android phone, when not visible from Win10? Are the devices part of any Google Home groups?


I don't have an Android phone, but I can cast apps from my iPhone without issue even when Chrome doesn't see the Chromecast. I don't use Google Home groups, so that's not the issue. FWIW, just checked and Chrome can see the Chromecast now...no idea why.


----------



## dbpaddler

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> I don't have an Android phone, but I can cast apps from my iPhone without issue even when Chrome doesn't see the Chromecast. I don't use Google Home groups, so that's not the issue. FWIW, just checked and Chrome can see the Chromecast now...no idea why.


Sometimes just a device reset, close and reopen chrome, or wifi reboot can solve disappearing device issues. The latter being the most drastic.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

dswallow said:


> Is it correct to assume the Apple TV app provides access to Apple's streaming service(s) -- Apple TV+ I guess -- and is not implementing the equivalent of the Apple TV device interface for multiple services?


Yes, that's correct. I've used the Apple TV app on a Roku and, while it has the same general UI as on an Apple TV device, the Roku version of the app does not feature curated content from non-Apple sources deep-linked to third-party apps like Hulu, HBO Max, etc.

I'm sure the Apple TV app for Google TV/Android TV will work the same way. So you'll only use the app for browsing and directly viewing content from these three types of sources that stream from Apple servers:

the Apple TV+ subscription service
Apple TV Channels, which are a la carte subscriptions to Showtime, CBS All Access (ad-free), Starz, Epix, Cinemax, AMC+, etc. (These can be subscribed to without also subscribing to Apple TV+.)
titles rented/purchased through Apple/iTunes (including movies linked to your Apple account via Movies Anywhere)
So the Apple TV app's "Up Next" watchlist feature will only include titles from those three areas above. For a universal cross-app watchlist, you'll need to use the native Watchlist feature in the Library tab of the Google TV UI. (Although, as with the Up Next universal watchlist in the Apple TV app on an Apple TV device, Netflix chooses not to support that feature.)

While I believe you can initiate a subscription to Apple TV+ from within the Apple TV app on non-Apple devices, I'm not sure about Apple TV Channels. I *think* I did that once in their Roku app. But I'm pretty sure you can't rent or purchase titles in the app on a non-Apple device. That kind of transaction is often only allowed by their first-party service.


----------



## Alex_7

I have the google tv launcher side loaded on to my TiVo stream device, just recently I noticed Netflix movies and shows are no longer showing up, is anyone else experiencing this? I have Netflix linked to my google account , it works properly on my CCGTV but not on my side loaded google tv on my TiVo stream


----------



## gkottner

Alex_7 said:


> I have the google tv launcher side loaded on to my TiVo stream device, just recently I noticed Netflix movies and shows are no longer showing up, is anyone else experiencing this? I have Netflix linked to my google account , it works properly on my CCGTV but not on my side loaded google tv on my TiVo stream


My TiVo Stream is de-tivoed, but without any special launcher. It still shows the Netflix row.


----------



## babsonnexus

Alex_7 said:


> I have the google tv launcher side loaded on to my TiVo stream device, just recently I noticed Netflix movies and shows are no longer showing up, is anyone else experiencing this? I have Netflix linked to my google account , it works properly on my CCGTV but not on my side loaded google tv on my TiVo stream


Just checked my De-TiVO'd Stream 4K w/ Google TV Sideloaded Launcher (DTS4K-WGTVS?) and the Netflix programs sill show up in the Watchlist, but Netflix is not a launch option. I believe it is the same on CCGTV.


----------



## Alex_7

babsonnexus said:


> Just checked my De-TiVO'd Stream 4K w/ Google TV Sideloaded Launcher (DTS4K-WGTVS?) and the Netflix programs sill show up in the Watchlist, but Netflix is not a launch option. I believe it is the same on CCGTV.


Google and Netflix aren't playing nice


----------



## Alex_7

Apple TV+ is now available on Google TV


----------



## NashGuy

Alex_7 said:


> Apple TV+ is now available on Google TV


Just installed it remotely on the Chromecast that I gave my parents for Christmas.


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> Just installed it remotely on the Chromecast that I gave my parents for Christmas.


I installed it as well, its nice that its already integrated into the recommendations and watchlist.


----------



## dbpaddler

Finally have a use for Apple TV. Not an apple fan but bought sprint gave me a 12 beyond cheap. Not about to watch anything on the phone. Guess I have to hook up Sabrina again. She's been collecting dust.

The only thing that seemed worthwhile to watch was that movie/series with Hanks. Was tempted to just download it since I can technically watch it legally anyway. 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## NashGuy

dbpaddler said:


> Finally have a use for Apple TV. Not an apple fan but bought sprint gave me a 12 beyond cheap. Not about to watch anything on the phone. Guess I have to hook up Sabrina again. She's been collecting dust.
> 
> The only thing that seemed worthwhile to watch was that movie/series with Hanks. Was tempted to just download it since I can technically watch it legally anyway.


The series Ted Lasso starring Jason Sudeikis has been getting boffo reviews. I plan to watch it (among other things) when I finally try out Apple TV+ for a few months this spring.


----------



## Alex_7

NashGuy said:


> The series Ted Lasso starring Jason Sudeikis has been getting boffo reviews. I plan to watch it (among other things) when I finally try out Apple TV+ for a few months this spring.


I've had a free promo Apple TV+ sub from t mobile since last year, I plan to also finally watch Ted lasso


----------



## wco81

How is the responsiveness of this streamer?

There are some "best streaming devices" articles out there and it seems some of the latest Roku and Amazon streaming devices seem to be getting more favored.

Of course there is the new Apple TV but this is 1/4 the price.


----------



## moyekj

Sluggish compared to Fire TV or even TS4K from my experience.


----------



## Vm19

The chromecast is faster than the stream, I've noticed it when using kodi or plex. I like the launcher too. Overall a good product that will probably get updates for years.


----------



## 241705

Like the TS4K, it's an inexpensive streaming dongle and performance is OK. I don't see much difference between the two in terms of performance.


----------



## aaronwt

blackngold75 said:


> Like the TS4K, it's an inexpensive streaming dongle and performance is OK. I don't see much difference between the two in terms of performance.


They both have basically the same specs. The newer Chromecast and the TiVo Stream. Most of the Android streamers use the base specs that Google provides so they typically have the same hardware.


----------



## wco81

I'm sure for devices in that price range, there are specific application processors they can use, which have similar performance and RAM.

Maybe a $50 Amazon device might have a little more performance but they subsidize with ads or something.


----------



## Jacopo

I am all in with streaming and have 3 CC w/GTV and prefer them to my old Roku. I wish the Tivo 4K wasn't tied to Sling or I'd grab one of them as well.


----------



## Jacopo

Has anyone encountered the black screen with spinning blue wheel that I see randomly pop up while watching a streaming channel? I can hear the channels audio, but no picture. Just the spinning wheel. Has happened 4-5 times since I bought it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Jacopo

So is there no way to put the Live Channels app on the home screen at all? My Android TV allows that option.


----------



## wco81

Does this Chromecast also let you cast from your phone or iPad?

Or do you have to use one of the apps on the device itself just to stream?


----------



## Jacopo

You can cast from phone and tablets since Chromecast is built into the device.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro

I also can mirror my iPhone by using LonelyScreen. Comes in handy, but I wish it was native to do so.
How to Stream Videos and Mirror Screen From iOS to a Chromecast


----------



## Eddie501

Useless. I bought one of these a couple of weeks and and it resets the resolution to 1080p almost daily. Sometimes it retains the Dolby Vision setting & sometimes it resets to SDR. I'm tired of having to go into the settings every time I watch something so I won't be using this device.


----------



## Alex_7

Eddie501 said:


> Useless. I bought one of these a couple of weeks and and it resets the resolution to 1080p almost daily. Sometimes it retains the Dolby Vision setting & sometimes it resets to SDR. I'm tired of having to go into the settings every time I watch something so I won't be using this device.


There was an update released a few days ago that fixes this:
Chromecast firmware versions & release notes - Chromecast Help
"

Updates and bug fixes to help maintain advanced video settings after device reboots rather than reverting back to factory settings. "


----------



## jb brown

Jacopo said:


> So is there no way to put the Live Channels app on the home screen at all? My Android TV allows that option.


I've got it on mine (home Page)


----------



## Jacopo

I'll need to look deeper into the settings to see if I've messed up something.


----------



## aaronwt

Eddie501 said:


> Useless. I bought one of these a couple of weeks and and it resets the resolution to 1080p almost daily. Sometimes it retains the Dolby Vision setting & sometimes it resets to SDR. I'm tired of having to go into the settings every time I watch something so I won't be using this device.


I've been using two of these since launch. I have not run into this with either of them. I can come back to them weeks later and they still are in 2160P with DV and HDR10 still able to be viewed with appropriate content.


----------



## NashGuy

Jacopo said:


> So is there no way to put the Live Channels app on the home screen at all? My Android TV allows that option.


Someone made a Live Channel shortcut app that will install on the Google TV home screen. The icon for it looks the same as the actual Live Channels app. Clicking it opens the actual Live Channels app.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ShieldAndroidTV/comments/jg7mjo


----------

